# Virtual Reality Club



## Mindweaver (Feb 13, 2014)

Hey all this is a place to talk about anything to do with VR. I'll update this post as needed. I'd like to start off by sharing what I've been interested in. I've always been interested in VR, but up until the Oculus Rift Kickstarter I didn't think anything was affordable until Oculus Rift.

*Currently released HMD's (Head Mounted Display)*

*Smart Phone*
*FOV2GO*
*Durovis Dive*
*Google Cardboard v2.0*
*I AM CARDBOARD*
*Homido*
*ZEISS VR One*
*Freefly VR*
*Noon VR*
*Oculus Samsung Gear VR*
*Amazon has a lot of cheaper headsets like Colorcross.. Here is a list of them*

*PC*
*Oculus - Rift CV1 - Rift S*
*Razer - HDK 2*
*Valve - HTC - Vive - **Index*
*Avegant - Glyph*
*Pimax** - Vision 8K X - Vision 8K PLUS - Artisan - 5K PLUS(144Hz) - 5K XR*
*Windows Mixed Reality*

*Console*
*Sony - PSVR*

*Standalone*
*Oculus Rit S - Quest 2 - Go*


*Not released headsets*

*VR*
*PC*
*StarVR*
*FOVE*

*Smart Phones*
*GameFace Labs*
*Cmoar*
*Google Daydream*


*AR*
Microsoft - *HoloLens*
*castAR*


*VR Software*

*Vireio Perception*  - _This is a *free* driver to let you play games in Stereoscopic 3D (Small list of games)_
*TriDef 3D*  - _This is a *paid* driver to let you play games in Stereoscopic 3D (This one has a large list of games)_
*vorpX*  - _This is a *paid* driver to let you play games in Stereoscopic 3D_
*VR Games*

*PC*
*SteamVR*
*Oculus Home*

*Smart Phones*
*Google -  Play Store*
*Samsung - Gear VR*

*Virtual Reality News Websites*

*Road to VR*
*VRfocus*
*The Rift Arcade*
*VR Spies*
*Members*

*Mindweaver* - Oculus Rift S/Oculus Rift [DK1]/HTC Vive/Gear VR
*Locksmith* - Oculus Rift[DK2]
*silentbogo* - Oculus Rift[DK1]
*AphexDreamer* - HTC Vive
*Bjorn_Of_Iceland* - HTC Vive
*Guitar* - HTC Vive/PSVR
*xkm1948* - HTC Vive
*marmiteonpizza* - HTC Vive
*PainfulByte* - Oculus Rift [DK1][DK2]/HTC Vive
*PP Mguire *- Oculus Rift [DK2]
*newconroer*- Oculus Rift [CV1]
*Urlyin *- Razer HDK2
*WhiteNoise* - Oculus Rift [CV1]
*P4-630* - Gear VR
*Papahyooie* - Oculus rift [CV1]
*fritoking* - Gear VR
*Liviu Cojocaru* - Oculus Rift [CV1]
*infrared*- HTC Vive
*GreiverBlade* - Medion Erazer X1000 MR HMD and Medion Erazer X1001 controller
*Skywalker12345* - Valve Index
*javaking* - Acer WMR/HP WMR/Oculus Quest 

To join just state you want to join. You don't have to own anything to be a member.


----------



## Mindweaver (Feb 14, 2014)

My Oculus Rift shipped, and is schedule to be here Tuesday. I'll add to the OP if you are an owner of any type of vr to your name. Example: _Name - Oculus Rift/Durovis Dive/FOV2GO/Virtual GameBoy/etc.._

*EDIT: You don't have to own anything to be a member.*


----------



## Mindweaver (Feb 18, 2014)

Well, I was hoping more people would be excited about VR..  My Oculus Rift is out for delivery. 

*EDIT: Sadly UPS wasn't able to deliver it do to weather...*


----------



## Mindweaver (Feb 19, 2014)

My Oculus Rift shows delivered!  My belly hurts.. I may need to go home soon.. lol


----------



## GreiverBlade (Feb 19, 2014)

well ... for EVE: Valkyrie http://www.oculusvr.com/blog/eve-valkyrie-open-source-hardware-and-the-best-practices-guide/ 

i would go Oculus VR but pricing, availability and technical need (or effective use)  is a barrier for me... maybe one day... weeeeee i just noticed that a Dev kit cost 300$ ... so a consumer product will be 3k$ ...  (joking)
i sub to see how that club will evolve ...

PS: use Edit button do not quadruple po... oh ... wait you're a mod ... nevermind


----------



## XSI (Feb 19, 2014)

HI, Im interested in VR


----------



## Easy Rhino (Feb 19, 2014)

What tools exist to create a VR world that can be used with Oculus Rift?


----------



## Mindweaver (Feb 19, 2014)

Easy Rhino said:


> What tools exist to create a VR world that can be used with Oculus Rift?



So far the unity engine, and the Unreal engine, but there are a few smaller engines that work as well and I'll get together a list to add to the OP.  You can probably go ahead and say the source engine does as well. Valve has HL2 and TF2 Oculus Rift ready, but I don't know if they are giving out there tools yet.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Feb 19, 2014)

Can you explain a little bit of how that works? My understanding is that Oculus supplies an SDK. If I want to create a virtual world would I develop using that SDK or would I use the source engine which has the ability to utilize the API provided by Oculus? I am asking as someone who develops applications. If I can get a solid grasp on what tools are availble and what the workflow looks like then perhaps this is totally worth $300.


----------



## Mindweaver (Feb 19, 2014)

Easy Rhino said:


> Can you explain a little bit of how that works? My understanding is that Oculus supplies an SDK. If I want to create a virtual world would I develop using that SDK or would I use the source engine which has the ability to utilize the API provided by Oculus? I am asking as someone who develops applications. If I can get a solid grasp on what tools are availble and what the workflow looks like then perhaps this is totally worth $300.



I haven't used it yet, but just from their Dev download section it's all separate downloads. So, I would say their tools are just addons to those engines. The Oculus SDK for Linux is 76.5mb, windows is 80.4 and Mac is 143mb. They have a Unity 4 Pro Integration that's 260.1mb and the Oculus UDK (_Unreal_) is 1,554.1mb. I'll know more soon. I have more experience with UDK than Unity. So, I'll be using UDK mostly, but I do want to try Unity as well.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Feb 19, 2014)

Mindweaver said:


> I haven't used it yet, but just from their Dev download section it's all separate downloads. So, I would say their tools are just addons to those engines. The Oculus SDK for Linux is 76.5mb, windows is 80.4 and Mac is 143mb. They have a Unity 4 Pro Integration that's 260.1mb and the Oculus UDK (_Unreal_) is 1,554.1mb. I'll know more soon. I have more experience with UDK than Unity. So, I'll be using UDK mostly, but I do want to try Unity as well.



Since you are familiar with the UDK does that mean it shouldn't be terribly difficult for you to develop a virtual world using the tools provided?


----------



## Mindweaver (Feb 19, 2014)

Easy Rhino said:


> Since you are familiar with the UDK does that mean it shouldn't be terribly difficult for you to develop a virtual world using the tools provided?



That's what I'm banking on.  Plus, I've checked out some of the smaller engines and they look good as well.


----------



## HammerON (Feb 19, 2014)

Sub'd for interest...


----------



## Mindweaver (Feb 20, 2014)

Well I was able to get some time in with my Oculus Rift last night, and I have to say it's amazing and the carrying case for the Oculus Rift is very nice. First off I have to say it took me around an hour to get it all setup. The actual hardware setup didn't take that long, but I had a few problems with Calibrating. There is a tool in the Oculus SDK that's called "_Oculus Configuration Utility_" that you use to calibrate it, and you can create profiles for different users. I watched a couple of youtube videos, and found I wasn't turning enough. Instead of just moving around normally I had to turn it in each direction 180 degrees. So, instead of holding it to my forehead like they suggested. I had to hold it in front of me, and turn it up 180 degrees then down 180 degrees, then right 180 degrees, and then left 180 degrees.. hehehe (_Just remember to close out the utility so head tracking will work in games and stuff_)

First impressions the graphics are ok and yes you can see pixels, but it's not that bad. So, if you do not want to develop something for the Oculus Rift, and you really don't have the money to spend then wait for the consumer product, but even if you don't want to develop something, and money isn't a problem then I would say buy it just for the immersion factor. Example: My wife has been the biggest skeptic about it making you feel like you are there, but once I loaded up Rift Coaster, and hearing her laugh out loud, and giggle at all the turns, and twist I knew I had invested in a good product. I even jumped out of my sit playing Alone in the Rift!..lol She hasn't played it yet, because she went to bed (_I'll post back her reaction after she does.. hehehe_). 

Back to more testing!


----------



## HammerON (Feb 20, 2014)

Sounds pretty cool
Thanks for the update


----------



## Mindweaver (Mar 19, 2014)

Oculus Rift Dev kit 2 is HERE!.. Well sort of July is when the first orders ship out.. hehehe the pre-order page is up. I've got my money ready!


----------



## erocker (Mar 19, 2014)

I'm waiting for full retail versions, but I'm definitely going to get one. I'm also interested to see what the Oculus's competition looks like. I want to be able to try them all before I buy one. These will be awesome for Star Citizen.. but I may end up just using a Track IR for the time being. I know once I get one of these things on my face I'll most likely give them my money.


----------



## Mindweaver (Mar 19, 2014)

erocker said:


> I'm waiting for full retail versions, but I'm definitely going to get one. I'm also interested to see what the Oculus's competition looks like. I want to be able to try them all before I buy one. These will be awesome for Star Citizen.. but I may end up just using a Track IR for the time being. I know once I get one of these things on my face I'll most likely give them my money.



I seen Microsoft is working on a VR headset for the XBox One yesterday. I meant to post it here, but I was too busy. So, the new video for DK2 tells us that Valve has been working on a headset, but it wasn't to compete with Oculus Rift. They actually help them out with what displays to use in DK2. So far, we can look forward to seeing something from Sony and with the news yesterday Microsoft, but I bet both will be console only.. I hope not but we will see. I'll buy DK2, but I'll wait a month or two.. Someone on the forum said they have already sold over 150,000 DK2's. I'm excited to see the others as well. If they can keep the cost down then that will be good news for the future of VR. DK2's are $350 and only $50 more than DK1's.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Mar 19, 2014)

Sony make a 3d headset already and are talking up a ps4 version at the minute so it's natural that Microsoft would innovate one from thin air.
Interesting times ahead , valves vr headset is rumoured to be scarily awsome so it might be tricky to make your mind up soon 

Oh and on the gadget show , uk chanel 5 they demoed an On retina projection  headset they said was amazing , ,that would scare me a bit though.


----------



## Mindweaver (Mar 19, 2014)

Ok I found something. Sony's VR headset will be called "_*Project Morpheus*_"

Part 1









Part 2


----------



## Nordic (Mar 19, 2014)

Just posting so you know you have an audience. Interesting stuff.


----------



## RCoon (Mar 20, 2014)

Oculus Rift Crystal Kove is now available! Pretty sure I'm gonna pull the trigger on it at the end of april!


----------



## Mindweaver (Mar 20, 2014)

RCoon said:


> Oculus Rift Crystal Kove is now available! Pretty sure I'm gonna pull the trigger on it at the end of april!



Err.. I already posted it buddy in this thread.. lol but I like your excitement!  It's not called Crystal Kove it's called Dev Kit 2(*DK2*). It's actually better than Crystal Kove, because it uses OLED screens where CK used lcd. First shipments start in July... and I can't wait. hehe


----------



## RCoon (Mar 20, 2014)

Mindweaver said:


> Err.. I already posted it buddy in this thread.. lol but I like your excitement!  It's not called Crystal Kove it's called Dev Kit 2(*DK2*). It's actually better than Crystal Kove, because it uses OLED screens where CK used lcd. First shipments start in July... and I can't wait. hehe


 
OK so I got ALL the details wrong. DK2 will be miiiiiine. Gonna save up for 2-3 months and then purchase in hopes of getting one before the end of the year is out. Already been looking at the applications on their forums.


----------



## Mindweaver (Mar 20, 2014)

RCoon said:


> OK so I got ALL the details wrong. DK2 will be miiiiiine. Gonna save up for 2-3 months and then purchase in hopes of getting one before the end of the year is out. Already been looking at the applications on their forums.



So, far I've really enjoyed DK1, but like you DK2 will be miiiiine. hehehe I have to say my favorite Demo so far is "*The Cave*" created by "Kite & Lighting". I hope to have my first content out before july.


----------



## RCoon (Mar 20, 2014)

Mindweaver said:


> So, far I've really enjoyed DK1, but like you DK2 will be miiiiine. hehehe I have to say my favorite Demo so far is "*The Cave*" created by "Kite & Lighting". I hope to have my first content out before july.


 
I'm gonna watch all my movies in the cinema experience app, combined with my 5.1 headphones and some decent bluerays, I hope to get an almost authentic experience


----------



## Mindweaver (Mar 20, 2014)

RCoon said:


> I'm gonna watch all my movies in the cinema experience app, combined with my 5.1 headphones and some decent bluerays, I hope to get an almost authentic experience



I just re watched Jurassic Park using it, and it was amazing.. lol I let my oldest daughter watch toy story on it, and she loved it. When the consumer product is ready I'll have to buy everybody in my house hold one.. lol


----------



## Sasqui (Mar 20, 2014)

A thread I must subscribe to!  Was having a conversation with my 13 yr old about the Occulus Rift just earlier this week, he's caught a few YouTube vids on it.


----------



## Mindweaver (Mar 20, 2014)

Sasqui said:


> A thread I must subscribe to!  Was having a conversation with my 13 yr old about the Occulus Rift just earlier this week, he's caught a few YouTube vids on it.


My 12 year old Nephew loves it. 

*@Everybody*
I just updated the OP with new Content.


----------



## Sasqui (Mar 20, 2014)

Mindweaver said:


> My 12 year old Nephew loves it.



Totally jealous!  I'll have to show him this thread.  He'll probably be a future TPU'r


----------



## Easy Rhino (Mar 20, 2014)

Mindweaver, can you put together a short guide on the basic steps to developing an application/game for thie oculus rift?

Edit: Looks like someone ported Minecraft and it looks like a blast!


----------



## Nordic (Mar 20, 2014)

Easy Rhino said:


> Mindweaver, can you put together a short guide on the basic steps to developing an application/game for thie oculus rift?
> 
> Edit: Looks like someone ported Minecraft and it looks like a blast!


Id play minecraft again if it looked like that.


----------



## Mindweaver (Mar 20, 2014)

Easy Rhino said:


> Mindweaver, can you put together a short guide on the basic steps to developing an application/game for thie oculus rift?
> 
> Edit: Looks like someone ported Minecraft and it looks like a blast!



I'm actually working on that, but I have to watch what I can, and can't share being an Oculus Rift Developer. I have the most experience using UDK, but with the purchase of DK1 I was given Unity Pro for 4 months. So, I plan to create some content using the Unity engine as well. I've not played with it yet, but their is a Dot.net SDK for Oculus as well. 

I haven't played Minecraft with Oculus, but it does interest me. I believe it would look very good with the OR.


----------



## Vario (Mar 20, 2014)

Pretty clever to use smart phones.  I wonder if these things will kill users' vision/eyesight in the long term though.


----------



## Mindweaver (Mar 20, 2014)

Vario said:


> Pretty clever to use smart phones.  I wonder if these things will kill users' vision/eyesight in the long term though.



I've been using the one for my phone for over *1* years now with out any issue. The best part about the phone is I get to use my Galaxy S4 nice 1080p screen and it's wireless. I use a bluetooth controller with it as well. The screen is nice, but you have to remember there's not a lot of content and the phone isn't strong enough to really use it pushing 2x the display. It plays Quake II really good, but you can notice slow downs when a lot of stuff happens on screen.

*EDIT: Err 1 year not 2.. I guess I fat fingered it.. lol*


----------



## RCoon (Mar 20, 2014)

Mindweaver said:


> but you have to remember there's not a lot of content and the phone isn't strong enough to really use it pushing 2x the display



Pretty much this. As it stand this whole VR thing is for developers mainly, as there's not a lot of apps that use it, and what few do (games) would require the power to push it. My work place is super excited about me grabbing one. One of our IT teachers puts his students forward into a game programming competition every year, we've got some great artists, and a very promising games music composer (this is all in a girls school, because girls can make great games too!), and all the guys would love to see what crazy stuff we can come up with, and maybe blow the mind of a few people with what our students can do when they're provided with good enough kit. Raspberry Pi's were the start, we've got some Nexus tablets for the students to test out their apps and games on for consumer use, but I think this VR thing is a great step forward. They've done some basic programming for the Kinect which we have hooked up underneath a large HD projector so they can make games and apps based on the Kinect's tracking, but it's pretty limited at this point in terms of actual inspiration. I think VR would give them the cool factor they need to want to do some crazy next gen stuff.


----------



## Sasqui (Mar 20, 2014)

Think Iron Man (and a few other movies) where they are manipulating images, information and models in thin air.  Collaborative VR could be a realistic way to accomplish such a wild idea.


----------



## Mindweaver (Mar 20, 2014)

RCoon said:


> Pretty much this. As it stand this whole VR thing is for developers mainly, as there's not a lot of apps that use it, and what few do (games) would require the power to push it. My work place is super excited about me grabbing one. One of our IT teachers puts his students forward into a game programming competition every year, we've got some great artists, and a very promising games music composer (this is all in a girls school, because girls can make great games too!), and all the guys would love to see what crazy stuff we can come up with, and maybe blow the mind of a few people with what our students can do when they're provided with good enough kit. Raspberry Pi's were the start, we've got some Nexus tablets for the students to test out their apps and games on for consumer use, but I think this VR thing is a great step forward. They've done some basic programming for the Kinect which we have hooked up underneath a large HD projector so they can make games and apps based on the Kinect's tracking, but it's pretty limited at this point in terms of actual inspiration. I think VR would give them the cool factor they need to want to do some crazy next gen stuff.



Durovis Dive has some really good content coming out, but the Oculus Rift has a lot more content. So, do you work for a school? You might be interested in the "_Sensics Smart Goggles Andriod 4.0_". I was going to add it to the OP, but their site is down and I don't really know what the status is, but I'm interested in what I've seen.












Sasqui said:


> Think Iron Man (and a few other movies) where they are manipulating images, information and models in thin air.  Collaborative VR could be a realistic way to accomplish such a wild idea.



The video I posted of the "The Cave" has the Jarvis/Iron man experience, and it's amazing. It's by far the best experience using the Oculus Rift, but it's short.


----------



## RCoon (Mar 21, 2014)

Mindweaver said:


> So, do you work for a school?



I do indeed, mainly a Science specialist school, but one of our IT teachers is trying to drive the girls to get into programming and development, and show them this world isn't just for men.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Mar 27, 2014)

Have you seen this???? Use your oculus with it!


----------



## Mindweaver (Mar 27, 2014)

Easy Rhino said:


> Have you seen this???? Use your oculus with it!



Yea, I like th*at* one and have been watching it. There is another company making one as well, but it requires special shoes, called the "Virtuix Omni". I like the one you posted better due to not having to wear those shoes. It would be less expensive. Kind of like having a 3d tv, and having to buy glasses for everybody to use it.


----------



## Xzibit (Mar 28, 2014)

*Project Morpheus: GDC 2014 Presentation*


----------



## Mindweaver (Apr 3, 2014)

Let the games begin! There is a new player stepping into the ring with Oculus Rift. The name of the company is "*True Player Gear*". The name of their headset is "*Totem*". Here is an exclusive they gave to "*Road to VR*" a website dedicated to VR.









Spoiler: Specifications



*Screen*
1080p low persistence OLED
Field of view
90 degrees
Connectivity

    HDMI input
    USB output (tracker)

*Sensors*

    2x cameras 1080p
    3 axis 1kHz gyro
    3 axis 4kHz accel
    3 axis magnetometer

*Audio*
Surround sound over stereo
Emulated controls

    USB mouse
    Playstation controller
    Xbox controller
*
Non-game controls
Up, Down, Select/Real World View
Supported engines*

    Unreal
    Unity
    Havok Vision
    CryEngine

*Platforms*

    PC
    Playstation 3 & 4
    Xbox One & 360

*Supported media*
All 3D formats, SBS preferred
Size
6.6" x 4.4" x 5.4"


----------



## Nordic (Apr 3, 2014)

These look so good. Its not a technology I want to early adopt but it is hard to not want to.


----------



## Mindweaver (Apr 8, 2014)

Virtual Omni is ready for pre-order! That's if anyone is interested. I like the concept, but I like the one @Easy Rhino posted that doesn't require shoes.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Apr 8, 2014)

Mindweaver said:


> Virtual Omni is ready for pre-order! That's if anyone is interested. I like the concept, but I like the one @Easy Rhino posted that doesn't require shoes.



I actually think having the virtual omni would be better becaause it has less parts that can break. I would imagine that over time stress on those belts for the shoeless model would cause them to snap.


----------



## Mindweaver (Apr 8, 2014)

Easy Rhino said:


> I actually think having the virtual omni would be better becaause it has less parts that can break. I would imagine that over time stress on those belts for the shoeless model would cause them to snap.


Good points. The omni will have to come down to how much their shoes cost and how comfortable they are to wear for long periods of time.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Apr 8, 2014)

Mindweaver said:


> Good points. The omni will have to come down to how much their shoes cost and how comfortable they are to wear for long periods of time.



And do you see how hard the guy in the Virtualizer video has to strain to move around. I am sure it makes for a great workout but that can't be good on the belts.


----------



## Mindweaver (Apr 8, 2014)

Easy Rhino said:


> And do you see how hard the guy in the Virtualizer video has to strain to move around. I am sure it makes for a great workout but that can't be good on the belts.


or your socks.. lol Hey check out this new prototype this guy made called Stompz.


----------



## RCoon (Aug 4, 2014)

Fun fact. Oculus Rift DK2 uses a Samsung Galaxy Note 3 screen. Literally purposed for the mobile phone, it still has button and camera holes, covered up by plastic.
I'm not fussed, as long as it make the consumer model cheaper!

http://techcrunch.com/2014/07/31/oculus-rift-dk2-gets-torn-apart-revealing-its-samsung-innards/


----------



## Mindweaver (Aug 4, 2014)

RCoon said:


> Fun fact. Oculus Rift DK2 uses a Samsung Galaxy Note 3 screen. Literally purposed for the mobile phone, it still has button and camera holes, covered up by plastic.
> I'm not fussed, as long as it make the consumer model cheaper!
> 
> http://techcrunch.com/2014/07/31/oculus-rift-dk2-gets-torn-apart-revealing-its-samsung-innards/


yea, I seen that some where the other day. That's a lot better screen that the one they used in DK1. It's a 1080p screen so there is still room for improvement. Some people I heard are still feeling sick after playing it, but that number has drop a lot over DK1. I heard the final product may have a 1440p screen which should be amazing.


----------



## RCoon (Sep 9, 2014)

Just got my Google Cardboard this morning! Might have to invest in an OCG cable.


----------



## AsRock (Sep 9, 2014)

Mindweaver said:


> yea, I seen that some where the other day. That's a lot better screen that the one they used in DK1. It's a 1080p screen so there is still room for improvement. Some people I heard are still feeling sick after playing it, but that number has drop a lot over DK1. I heard the final product may have a 1440p screen which should be amazing.



You get used to it, the same shit happened with Track IR it can make people sick until they get used to it.

Any thing like the Occulus Rift always gets my attention and believe there is so much fun to be had, how ever handhelds like the DS screw people's eye's up in more than one way and that's got me thinking how this is going effect people's eye's over time.


----------



## Frick (Sep 9, 2014)

Sooo how many of you have read Otherland? Is this how Treehouse begins? I have not read a single post in this thread btw.


----------



## RCoon (Sep 9, 2014)

Frick said:


> Sooo how many of you have read Otherland? Is this how Treehouse begins? I have not read a single post in this thread btw.



I'll be Paul and you can be the angel


----------



## Mindweaver (Sep 9, 2014)

AsRock said:


> You get used to it, the same shit happened with Track IR it can make people sick until they get used to it.
> 
> Any thing like the Occulus Rift always gets my attention and believe there is so much fun to be had, how ever handhelds like the DS screw people's eye's up in more than one way and that's got me thinking how this is going effect people's eye's over time.



Yea, they are calling it "_Virtual Legs_". _e.g. It will take some time to get your virtual legs._

@Frick - I haven't read that yet, but it's on my list to do.. hehehe


----------



## Locksmith (Sep 12, 2014)

count me in ! please there Mindweaver(op)

Had mine (DK2)  11 days, and still messing with it, played Elite mostly with it, most demos made me instant sick but for some strange reason im ok with Elite, keep getting silly cockpit judder though which kind of trash's the game, wish they would implement 0.4.2 sdk into elite and make it direct because its such class what they have done, i remember it in 1984 on the acorn BBC comp.

now the devs lark might take a while I've been very rusty with code past 30 years, done some VB and a bit of C in past 10 yrs but i did shine at basic in the 80's(peek&poke). Been to busy fixing hardware the late.

Elite is so fkn coool !

did the chromatic aberration hex edit with elite last night and it does look better. (elite.exe)
they could of put better lenses in them though..

count me in !

same name on vrforums..


----------



## Mindweaver (Sep 12, 2014)

Locksmith said:


> count me in ! please there Mindweaver(op)
> 
> Had mine (DK2)  11 days, and still messing with it, played Elite mostly with it, most demos made me instant sick but for some strange reason im ok with Elite, keep getting silly cockpit judder though which kind of trash's the game, wish they would implement 0.4.2 sdk into elite and make it direct because its such class what they have done, i remember it in 1984 on the acorn BBC comp.
> 
> ...



Added! and welcome to the club!  I'm still waiting to get my DK2.


----------



## Locksmith (Sep 12, 2014)

Mindweaver said:


> Added! and welcome to the club!  I'm still waiting to get my DK2.



cheers pal..

when is it expected ?

do you own elite. ?


----------



## Nordic (Sep 16, 2014)

@Mindweaver and other club members, what is your thought on other hardware. https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/2091603040/totem-the-premium-full-featured-virtual-reality-he

These totem guys look to beat the competition with more features and broader support but oculus was there first.


----------



## Mindweaver (Sep 16, 2014)

james888 said:


> @Mindweaver and other club members, what is your thought on other hardware. https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/2091603040/totem-the-premium-full-featured-virtual-reality-he
> 
> These totem guys look to beat the competition with more features and broader support but oculus was there first.


I've seen these and I'm glad they started a Kickstarter. The only thing I thinks going to hurt them is the steep buy in price.. $440 for a Dev kit. I hope they do well, but for me I can't justify the price for the Dev kit. The plus, side is they support a lot of platforms.


----------



## BumbleBee (Nov 18, 2014)

apparently this is a new Oculus Rift DK2 demo running on UE4? it's like someone captured my childhood lol

I  might buy one soon.


----------



## AsRock (Nov 18, 2014)

Mindweaver said:


> I've seen these and I'm glad they started a Kickstarter. The only thing I thinks going to hurt them is the steep buy in price.. $440 for a Dev kit. I hope they do well, but for me I can't justify the price for the Dev kit. The plus, side is they support a lot of platforms.


Dam they went up in price ?, last time i looked they were $400 although still expensive and still will not bother at that price and hate to think if these will screw people's eyes up like the DS hand held do.


----------



## Nordic (Nov 18, 2014)

I think the winner for VR will be who gets the most game support. The rift seems to have the most support therefore why would you purchase a different VR system at this time?


----------



## Mindweaver (Nov 18, 2014)

AsRock said:


> Dam they went up in price ?, last time i looked they were $400 although still expensive and still will not bother at that price and hate to think if these will screw people's eyes up like the DS hand held do.


Yea, they didn't get close to funding the Kickstarter. I don't see anyone spending 100 dollars more for this over a DK2. Hopefully we will see Consumer models early next year. 



james888 said:


> I think the winner for VR will be who gets the most game support. The rift seems to have the most support therefore why would you purchase a different VR system at this time?



I do as well.


----------



## Mindweaver (Aug 26, 2015)

I have updated the 1st post with a lot of new content! I still have a lot more to add and will try to add new stuff daily.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 26, 2015)

can I be a bit of a hipster pls?


----------



## Mindweaver (Aug 26, 2015)

FreedomEclipse said:


> can I be a bit of a hipster pls?


It's not available in my country.. So, you want to join the Club?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 27, 2015)

Mindweaver said:


> It's not available in my country.. So, you want to join the Club?



No but heres the video again (hopefully it works this time)











the punchline is all but lost now anyway ;p


----------



## Mindweaver (Aug 27, 2015)

FreedomEclipse said:


> No but heres the video again (hopefully it works this time)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I found it yesterday. lol There was a punchline? .............j/k lol


----------



## Mindweaver (Sep 16, 2015)

I purchased a Freefly VR hmd for my phone last week on a Amazon lighting deal for $65. Here is my take on the HMD if anyone is interested in buying it. I don't like how you load your phone into the HMD. You have to open an app that takes forever to get to the part to align your phone. The whole unit feels like it's too narrow. The strip around your face is nice looking, but it's to hard and takes you out of the experience (_e.g. Think about a car with leather seats and you want to move over a little and you are wearing shorts, but your tail is stuck to the set and you have to pull it off the sit and then adjust.. lol_). The strap is nice and the lenses are nice. If I press the HMD to my face and really push my face into it.. It's really nice, but that's impossible to do with the strap, because I've adjusted it as tight as it will go.. and I have a big head. 

Also, if you look at the 4x adjustments to hold the phone, one leg always covers the head phone port. I can barely adjust it enough to hold the phone and use the head phone port which makes the adjustment useless and it kind of twists the phone. I would suggest to hold out for something else and just pick up a Google Cardboard v2.0 for $19.99 instead. I bought mine from I AM CARDBOARD.


----------



## Mindweaver (Sep 18, 2015)

Check this out!

This was made by 2 guys and Lucas art issued a cease and desist..









Check this out too


----------



## silentbogo (Sep 26, 2015)

Sign me up! After a couple of days of tweaking and soldering got my DK1 to work.


----------



## Mindweaver (Sep 26, 2015)

silentbogo said:


> Sign me up! After a couple of days of tweaking and soldering got my DK1 to work.


Added!


----------



## Mindweaver (Jan 21, 2016)

Well guys I went ahead and bit the bullet and pre ordered the Oculus Rift CV1, but ship date looks to be around June. Feb 29th the HTC Vive will go on pre order and hopefully it will be around the same price with controllers. If so then I'm going to cancel my rift CV1 order, and get the Vive more than likely. The Rift CV1 is pretty steep at $599, but it comes with an Xbox one controller (I don't need), Head phones (I don't need), a DAC for the headphones (I don't need), a nice carrying case (I don't need), 2x games "_Lucky's Tale_" and "_EVE: Valkyrie", _and last but not least another small controller for watching movies and other video content. We still don't know what's going to ship with the Vive, but I believe HTC will have to stay close to the $599 price.. Only because everyone had a fit over the price of the Rift CV1. HTC is counting on this to save their company. I guess we will see.


----------



## Locksmith (Jan 21, 2016)

Mindweaver said:


> Well guys I went ahead and bit the bullet and pre ordered the Oculus Rift CV1, but ship date looks to be around June. Feb 29th the HTC Vive will go on pre order and hopefully it will be around the same price with controllers. If so then I'm going to cancel my rift CV1 order, and get the Vive more than likely. The Rift CV1 is pretty steep at $599, but it comes with an Xbox one controller (I don't need), Head phones (I don't need), a DAC for the headphones (I don't need), a nice carrying case (I don't need), 2x games "_Lucky's Tale_" and "_EVE: Valkyrie", _and last but not least another small controller for watching movies and other video content. We still don't know what's going to ship with the Vive, but I believe HTC will have to stay close to the $599 price.. Only because everyone had a fit over the price of the Rift CV1. HTC is counting on this to save their company. I guess we will see.



i ordered one also one hour after release, says delivery in may 
i'm not to happy with this eve lark, i'm a old Elite Fan.

if you have Elite pal hook me up on steam
terrorist808


----------



## RCoon (Jan 21, 2016)

Locksmith said:


> terrorist808



Excellent way to get you put on a "list" in the UK


----------



## Locksmith (Jan 21, 2016)

RCoon said:


> Excellent way to get you put on a "list" in the UK


lol for a gaming name ive used since Q3.. i aint changing it because of the new order.
  RCoon


----------



## Mindweaver (Jan 21, 2016)

Locksmith said:


> i ordered one also one hour after release, says delivery in may
> i'm not to happy with this eve lark, i'm a old Elite Fan.
> 
> if you have Elite pal hook me up on steam
> terrorist808


Yea, I was on the site as the count down change over and the whole site locked up... lol Finally after pounding the f5 key for 15 minutes it finally came up and I seen the $599 price tag and I was shocked.. lol I then closed it.. lol I was going to get the rift and the Vive if the rift was around the 350 mark, but at $599 I'll have to wait to get both or my wife would kill me.. lol I pretty much just have my place in line if the Vive is delayed longer or it's crazy high... The Vive pre is out now for devs (_7000 units_) and someone did a parts brake down and it's around $499 for parts alone. The pre should be what will be on order in April with a few adjustments. HTC should be able to manufacturer them at a higher rate than Oculus 100x per hour (_Quoted in an interview_). That's only 16,800 max a week...

I expect some people to cancel their orders if the Vive comes in around the price of the Rift, because of it's 2x motion tracked controllers and room scale. Plus, Oculus is canceling scalper orders as well like they did with DK2. This will help our placement in line as well.

Also, I do have Elite, but with the DK1 it's tough to read controls in game. So, I don't play it as much until I get the Rift CV1 or Vive.
Steam:Mindweaver


----------



## dorsetknob (Jan 21, 2016)

Mindweaver said:


> HTC is counting on this to save their company. I guess we will see.



This is HTC  the phone and electronics company   "Save their company ?"
did not realise that the phone company was in so much deep do da


----------



## silentbogo (Jan 21, 2016)

dorsetknob said:


> This is HTC  the phone and electronics company   "Save their company ?"
> did not realise that the phone company was in so much deep do da


That was probably a guess, but an educated one. Smartphone market is not limited to US only, and right now HTC are getting extorted across the globe in the low-end segment by Lenovo, mid-end segment by Meizu, Xiaomi, and ASUS.
High-end market is dominated by Apple and Samsung, but HTC is still afloat thanks to HTC One M9/A9 and Nexus 9 (lots of nines ).

Kinda like what happened to Nokia and Motorola.

Not sure if VR headsets will do any good, but specs definitely look promising.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jan 21, 2016)

Is this the virtual reality porn clubhouse?


----------



## Mindweaver (Jan 21, 2016)

dorsetknob said:


> This is HTC  the phone and electronics company   "Save their company ?"
> did not realise that the phone company was in so much deep do da





silentbogo said:


> That was probably a guess, but an educated one. Smartphone market is not limited to US only, and right now HTC are getting extorted across the globe in the low-end segment by Lenovo, mid-end segment by Meizu, Xiaomi, and ASUS.
> High-end market is dominated by Apple and Samsung, but HTC is still afloat thanks to HTC One M9/A9 and Nexus 9 (lots of nines ).
> 
> Kinda like what happened to Nokia and Motorola.
> ...



HTC CEO Vera Wang said it not to long ago that Virtual Reality will save HTC. HTC has been on a free fall since 2012.


----------



## Guitar (Feb 25, 2016)

Anybody planning on ordering the Vive? I was a bit shocked at the price but still going to do it I think. I wanted the Rift but the price threw me off...but I want a headset bad and reading about the differences the Vive has just makes me want it even more.


----------



## Mindweaver (Feb 25, 2016)

Guitarrassdeamor said:


> Anybody planning on ordering the Vive? I was a bit shocked at the price but still going to do it I think. I wanted the Rift but the price threw me off...but I want a headset bad and reading about the differences the Vive has just makes me want it even more.


I plan to order one, but I just need to break it to the wife.. lol I've placed an order for an Oculus Rift CV1 as well, but I'm in the process of cancelling it now. I only had it in the event HTC wanted $1000+ for it... lol  $799 is still pretty steep, but It's room scale with lighthouse. I can't wait till they both are out and someone does a price break down. Someone did a parts breakdown of the Pre and stated it only costs HTC $499 to make, but we'll have to wait to find out I guess.


----------



## Guitar (Feb 25, 2016)

Mindweaver said:


> I plan to order one, but I just need to break it to the wife.. lol I've placed an order for an Oculus Rift CV1 as well, but I'm in the process of cancelling it now. I only had it in the event HTC wanted $1000+ for it... lol  $799 is still pretty steep, but It's room scale with lighthouse. I can't wait till they both are out and someone does a price break down. Someone did a parts breakdown of the Pre and stated it only costs HTC $499 to make, but we'll have to wait to find out I guess.


TBH I'm not sure why people were thinking they were going to be so expensive. I thought the Rift was going to come in around $400 - it was a big shock that it was more. I figured the Vive would either undercut and take a loss or be a bit more expensive because they were including more/had a bit better tech. That being said, $799 isn't unreasonable for what it includes with it being a very niche device at the moment. I like the idea of having built in motion controls so that developers can utilize them right off the bat. I also like the larger tracking area/better sensors. I'm pretty excited.


----------



## Mindweaver (Feb 25, 2016)

Guitarrassdeamor said:


> TBH I'm not sure why people were thinking they were going to be so expensive. I thought the Rift was going to come in around $400 - it was a big shock that it was more. I figured the Vive would either undercut and take a loss or be a bit more expensive because they were including more/had a bit better tech. That being said, $799 isn't unreasonable for what it includes with it being a very niche device at the moment. I like the idea of having built in motion controls so that developers can utilize them right off the bat. I also like the larger tracking area/better sensors. I'm pretty excited.



Yea, I'm really excited. If you haven't run it yet, then run the SteamVR Performance Test. It's a 2-minute sequence from Valves Aperture Robot Repair VR demo and it's using Source 2. It's really cool even without using a headset (_It doesn't work on my OR DK1_). People have been tearing it apart finding hints for HL3 and L4D3. I've not had time to mess around with it or go through the download files... If you haven't checked out any info on the latest Orion update for the Leap motion, then do. It's pretty awesome and tracking is a lot better. I'm using it with my DK1 and it's really awesome seeing your hands in VR. I did the Blocks demo the other day and it's really cool. After seeing how much better VR is using your hands I can't wait to use the Vive. Leap motion has already confirmed that it will fit on the Vive and the Rift CV1.


----------



## Nordic (Feb 26, 2016)

Guitarrassdeamor said:


> TBH I'm not sure why people were thinking they were going to be so expensive. I thought the Rift was going to come in around $400 - it was a big shock that it was more. I figured the Vive would either undercut and take a loss or be a bit more expensive because they were including more/had a bit better tech. That being said, $799 isn't unreasonable for what it includes with it being a very niche device at the moment. I like the idea of having built in motion controls so that developers can utilize them right off the bat. I also like the larger tracking area/better sensors. I'm pretty excited.



As someone who wants to get into VR but would fine even $400 too expensive, I don't quite follow this. It seems like fairly simple supply and demand.

HTC has been saying the Vive is going to be the premium option for VR for quite some time now. VR is a highly niche market right now giving it low demand. Given those two factors, I don't find the price all that unrealistic. If it does indeed cost ~$499 to build, a 60% profit margin seems pretty reasonable given the market it is in.

Give it time. More market adoption and mass production will eventually lower the cost. At least if VR catches on, and does not go the way of the 3d tv.


----------



## Guitar (Mar 1, 2016)

Pre-ordered my Vive a minute after it went live yesterday. Excited. 15k sold in the first 10 minutes apparently.


----------



## Mindweaver (Mar 1, 2016)

Guitarrassdeamor said:


> Pre-ordered my Vive a minute after it went live yesterday. Excited. 15k sold in the first 10 minutes apparently.


Nice! I'm still holding off.. but my money is burning a hole in my pocket.. Shipping date if you order now is in May. I still have some more convincing to do for my wife.. lol


----------



## marmiteonpizza (Mar 1, 2016)

I'm a poor student right now, but I'll order one when I finish for the academic year and start working at my local pub again  Just got to decide on which one to get first.

I'm not surprised by the prices of either headset; some high-end smartphones cost £400-500 (sorry, Brit here), and VR is a newly emerging technology for the consumer market. So compared to the price of some new smartphones, the Rift and Vive preorder prices aren't really that bad!


----------



## Guitar (Mar 1, 2016)

Mindweaver said:


> Nice! I'm still holding off.. but my money is burning a hole in my pocket.. Shipping date if you order now is in May. I still have some more convincing to do for my wife.. lol


Supposedly they are shipping the first orders out the 5th of April and we could only opt for two day shipping, so only just over a month to wait. My friend hasn't cancelled his Rift preorder that I know of so we'll likely be able to try each other's and form opinions side by side which I'm excited about.


----------



## marmiteonpizza (Mar 1, 2016)

I think this just sold the Vive to me.


----------



## Guitar (Mar 1, 2016)

This was pretty good:


----------



## marmiteonpizza (Mar 1, 2016)

Guitarrassdeamor said:


> This was pretty good:


I love it how they even forgot the wall was there when riding the scooter


----------



## marmiteonpizza (Mar 2, 2016)

I've preordered my Vive boys!
Was a bit naughty and took advantage of my student loan though  I'll pay it back in Easter and the summer.


----------



## Mindweaver (Mar 3, 2016)

marmiteonpizza said:


> I've preordered my Vive boys!
> Was a bit naughty and took advantage of my student loan though  I'll pay it back in Easter and the summer.


Nice! My trigger finger is itching.. lol I've pressed the pre order button a hundred times, but still haven't went through with it.. lol There is so much other shit I "need" to buy before I get this.. lol


----------



## marmiteonpizza (Mar 3, 2016)

Mindweaver said:


> Nice! My trigger finger is itching.. lol I've pressed the pre order button a hundred times, but still haven't went through with it.. lol There is so much other shit I "need" to buy before I get this.. lol


I assume you mean boring things for everyday living? Sucks to be an adult aye? 

I personally can't wait to do some projects in TiltBrush, start playing Elite: Dangerous again but in VR from now on and resume playing Slender: The Arrival in VR for the extra scare factor...and my rules for the horror genre is 1) has to be after midnight 2) no lights 3) headphones, so it's already scary as hell


----------



## Mindweaver (Mar 3, 2016)

marmiteonpizza said:


> I assume you mean boring things for everyday living? Sucks to be an adult aye?
> 
> I personally can't wait to do some projects in TiltBrush, start playing Elite: Dangerous again but in VR from now on and resume playing Slender: The Arrival in VR for the extra scare factor...and my rules for the horror genre is 1) has to be after midnight 2) no lights 3) headphones, so it's already scary as hell


Yea, boring stuff.. lol food, lights, etc.. lol I can't wait to play around with TiltBrush. I've played some of my E with my Rift, but I'm ready to play it with the Vive.


----------



## marmiteonpizza (Mar 3, 2016)

I have never used any virtual reality headset before, so I am so stoked! I never want to try a VR headset before my Vive comes (hopefully) in May, as I want to save losing my VR virginity until then


----------



## Mindweaver (Mar 3, 2016)

marmiteonpizza said:


> I have never used any virtual reality headset before, so I am so stoked! I never want to try a VR headset before my Vive comes (hopefully) in May, as I want to save losing my VR virginity until then


Oh man you are jumping in at the right time. I've not used a Vive yet, but everyone says it's amazing. I still use my Rift DK1 and think it's still pretty good... but everyone says the dk1 is crap compared to the Vive.


----------



## Guitar (Mar 3, 2016)

I've used better versions of Google Cardboard but that's it, not any actual VR headset or GearVR. It's just something I've imagined since a kid, and the Rift obviously sparked my interest. A big thing when it came out too on Kickstarter was the Virtuix Omni - I actually backed it the first day it came out, and then within 24 hours they had around a million dollars, so I cancelled it and just figured I'd get one when it came out. That was probably over 2 years ago now, and they still haven't shipped, so I'm glad that I did cancel - however I'm interested to see the reviews when they actually go out to consumers. I can't imagine it will be worth the hefty pricetag beside a VR headset, especially since you can walk around with the Vive, but the concept is cool at least.


----------



## marmiteonpizza (Mar 3, 2016)

There are so many community funded VR headsets that I've never even heard of! 

I once saw an article about a headset with a chemical "scent" module that connected at the bottom, over your nose that mixed different chemicals together to make different smells. But it wasn't realistic or was too expensive or something, so the prototype was abandoned.


----------



## Guitar (Mar 3, 2016)

Heh, I've also thought about smell-o-vision for a long time. It's one of those things that would either be kind of nice or super awful, but I've always wondered why nobody has seriously explored it for a place like a movie theater maybe, or even a play. I've always thought it would be interesting and get you more immersed into the experience, it would just be a process such as creating the smell and then changing them to the area of the work, which would both be difficult.


----------



## marmiteonpizza (Mar 3, 2016)

Guitarrassdeamor said:


> I've always wondered why nobody has seriously explored it for a place like a movie theater maybe, or even a play


Well I don't know about theme parks in the US, but here in the UK, some "kiddies" theme parks (like Lego Land) have "4D" short film showings where they include climate based stimuli (mist, temperature, rain etc.) and expose the audience to different smells too I believe.
I've never been myself, this is all based on my little brother's experiences, so don't quote me on this


----------



## Nordic (Mar 3, 2016)

Universal Studios in Florida has climate based stimuli. I was not a fan.


----------



## marmiteonpizza (Mar 3, 2016)

james888 said:


> Universal Studios in Florida has climate based stimuli. I was not a fan.


What was it like? What were your thoughts?


----------



## Guitar (Mar 7, 2016)

I had a dream last night I had gotten the Vive early...I was sad when I woke up. 

I started looking through the SteamVR library and found a handful of games that I probably will get/try when I get my Vive and they release...not including the games that come with it of course. I'm sure there are more that aren't on Steam (yet) and/or not announced...but these looked pretty good and all have Vive support already.

The Gallery
P.O.L.L.E.N
Hover Junkers
Cloudlands: VR Minigolf
Arizona Sunshine
A Chair in a Room: Greenwater
Light Repair Team #4
Modbox
Space Pirate Trainer
Waltz of the Wizard
The Wake
Budget Cuts
Jeeboman
Albino Lullaby
The Brookhaven Experiment


----------



## Mindweaver (Mar 7, 2016)

Guitarrassdeamor said:


> I had a dream last night I had gotten the Vive early...I was sad when I woke up.
> 
> I started looking through the SteamVR library and found a handful of games that I probably will get/try when I get my Vive and they release...not including the games that come with it of course. I'm sure there are more that aren't on Steam (yet) and/or not announced...but these looked pretty good and all have Vive support already.
> 
> ...



Yea, I'm looking forward to


Hover Junkers
The Gallery
Budget Cuts
The Brookhaven Experiment
Space Pirate trainer
Adr1ft - Oculus and PSVR only for now.
A legend of Luca
Tilt Brush
P.O.L.L.E.N
Arizona Sunshine


----------



## marmiteonpizza (Mar 7, 2016)

Windlands looks pretty good  Especially if you love/hate heights.


----------



## Guitar (Mar 7, 2016)

I looked at it but the bit of gameplay I saw didn't grab me. I might take a look as it develops. The one thing I'm interested in are the more realistic games, as it is seeming like a lot are like Wildlands or Fantastic Contraption....a more relastic one would make me feel more in the moment I feel like; but that remains to be seen.

I still can't wait to play GTA V in first person mode in VR. I briefly tried it with Google Cardboard and the TrinusVR app...it was interesting, but didn't work very well.


----------



## marmiteonpizza (Mar 7, 2016)

I can't wait to play horror games in VR, like Slender: The Arrival, Alien Isolation and the Amnesia series


----------



## Guitar (Mar 7, 2016)

YES that is what I am waiting for as well. I've never had a game do more than jump scare me, FEAR might have been the closest one came to that. Outlast I thought was boring and haven't played Amnesia (though I own it) but hear good things about it...I hope the immersion helps a lot with the fear factor.


----------



## marmiteonpizza (Mar 7, 2016)

Guitarrassdeamor said:


> Outlast I thought was boring and haven't played Amnesia (though I own it) but hear good things about it


Outlast is like a modern take on Amnesia, so you may not like it. But...you should give it a try at least, there are a lot of differences between the two


----------



## Mindweaver (Mar 15, 2016)

Check out the "Trials of Tatooine Trailer" for the HTC Vive! This has me sold completely on the Vive. If you don't know GDC is going on right now.


----------



## Guitar (Mar 16, 2016)

Not a Star Wars person so doesn't do much for me.

PSVR was announced for $399 + PS Eye which is $60...can use PS Move or Dualshock, Move will cost another $50, but considering the price of a PS4 is $299, that's a pretty good price to get into real VR with.

http://webcache.googleusercontent.c...-couldnt-finish-it/+&cd=1&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=us Article on Everest VR Experience which sounds awesome.


----------



## Mindweaver (Mar 17, 2016)

Guitarrassdeamor said:


> Not a Star Wars person so doesn't do much for me.
> 
> PSVR was announced for $399 + PS Eye which is $60...can use PS Move or Dualshock, Move will cost another $50, but considering the price of a PS4 is $299, that's a pretty good price to get into real VR with.
> 
> http://webcache.googleusercontent.c...-couldnt-finish-it/+&cd=1&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=us Article on Everest VR Experience which sounds awesome.


Yea, their content really has me on the fence to buy one a long with the Vive. They sold out in 10 minutes on Amazon.


----------



## Guitar (Mar 17, 2016)

I'm definitely picking one up.

Good news for you and me, they only sold out on European Amazon -- US hasn't put them up for sale yet. I've got the email notification for when they do..I'll be ready.


----------



## Guitar (Mar 18, 2016)

Oh hell yes: http://blog.us.playstation.com/2016/03/18/playstation-vr-launch-bundle-pre-orders-start-tuesday/

$499 for the whole package is a GREAT price point including games. Sony is gonna hit it out of the park with this.

7AM PST on Tuesday.


----------



## marmiteonpizza (Mar 18, 2016)

You traitors! Better not downgrade from the PC Master Race


----------



## Mindweaver (Mar 18, 2016)

No, I'll be getting the Vive first then Oculus and then maybe PS4. The content is strong on PS4 for VR.


----------



## marmiteonpizza (Mar 18, 2016)

I know, I was only jesting my friend


----------



## Mindweaver (Mar 18, 2016)

marmiteonpizza said:


> I know, I was only jesting my friend


lol yea, I was heading out of the the office and responded quickly.. lol But yea, I can't wait to get the vive, but I'm really thinking about getting a PSVR as well. I'm just going to wait and see. I'm not pre ordering it. I'm not even pre ordering the Vive.


----------



## marmiteonpizza (Mar 19, 2016)

I'm too excited to not preorder the Vive  I'm easily pleased in general as a person too, so I doubt I'll be disappointed.

2 months!!!


----------



## Guitar (Mar 19, 2016)

2 months? I should have mine the second week of April.


----------



## marmiteonpizza (Mar 19, 2016)

Alright bro, it ain't a competition  But please do tell us about it when it arrives!
I preordered a few days after preorders went live, so I'll be getting mine in May.


----------



## Mindweaver (Mar 20, 2016)

I still have my Rift dk1 to tide me over until I get a Vive. I was told my dk1 will work in the Oculus store. Steam VR works with it as well. I can't wait for content to drop on March 28th. Crytek did just release Back to Dinosaur Island 2 Demo... and it's amazing! By far the best demo so far. The graphics are the best I've seen, even in my lower res DK1.


----------



## Guitar (Mar 22, 2016)

Got my PSVR pre-order in on Amazon. People were saying they sold out within a minute, seemed like it.


----------



## PainfulByte (Mar 22, 2016)

I cancelled my Rift pre-order yesterday after much debate with myself. I'm keeping the Vive pre-order.

I own the Rift DK1 and DK2, and I was quite the Oculus Rift evangelist among my friends and colleagues for the past 3 years. But I think the Vive will be the best VR platform, for me. However, I admit the Vive won me over by a very slim margin.

I'm really looking forward to all theses companies keeping each other on their toes.

2 weeks of painful waiting now.


----------



## Guitar (Mar 22, 2016)

Dammit I want a Rift preorder too. My friend cancelled his and didn't mention it else I would've asked him to just sell it to me. I want all three, but I don't want to get a Rift two months later.


----------



## marmiteonpizza (Mar 22, 2016)

I'll eventually want a Rift as well as a Vive too I think, but I'll wait and see what Oculus does and see how the two companies grow before deciding when the best time to get a Rift will be.


----------



## marmiteonpizza (Mar 22, 2016)

PainfulByte said:


> 2 weeks of painful waiting now.


How do you know the week you'll be getting your Vive? All I'm told is that shipment for mine will be May.


----------



## AsRock (Mar 23, 2016)

marmiteonpizza said:


> I'll eventually want a Rift as well as a Vive too I think, but I'll wait and see what Oculus does and see how the two companies grow before deciding when the best time to get a Rift will be.



Thinking some will be taken over and leave you with a expensive paper weight. Techs not even matured yet.


----------



## PainfulByte (Mar 23, 2016)

marmiteonpizza said:


> How do you know the week you'll be getting your Vive? All I'm told is that shipment for mine will be May.



Well, I have this little bit on my order confirmation:



> Thank you for your HTCVIVE.com order – We will start shipping April 2016. Your pre-order's estimated arrival will be based from the date you receive your shipping notification.



Since they should start shipping around April 5th IIRC, I'm really crossing my fingers that these two things equate in an early April shipment for my Vive...

Please don't break my dreams...


----------



## Guitar (Mar 23, 2016)

The Vive will start arriving April 5th for the first wave.


----------



## marmiteonpizza (Mar 23, 2016)

AsRock said:


> Thinking some will be taken over and leave you with a expensive paper weight. Techs not even matured yet.


Exactly what I'm thinking, most people won't even place one preorder because they know the technology is too immature. I'm too stoked for VR though, I dream about immersion 



PainfulByte said:


> Well, I have this little bit on my order confirmation:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah phew! Exactly what it says on my order but for May; I was afraid I was missing something.
Just take comfort in the fact that you'll get your Vive before I get mine


----------



## Mindweaver (Mar 23, 2016)

AsRock said:


> Thinking some will be taken over and leave you with a expensive paper weight. Techs not even matured yet.


I agree their is really no reason to get both now. I would get one or the other until it's in more people's hands and they have a good amount of content. That's the biggest issue I've had with my OR DK1 is the lack of content. I have even got over the motion sicks with the DK1's lack of non positional tracking and non oled screen.  I can play all of the dk2 stuff... and their just isn't a lot of content at the moment. That's why I'm more excited for the content to drop March 28th. I have even loaded up a couple Vive demos on steam using my dk1. One of them was Brookhaven and it looks really good, but I can't do anything in it with out the Vive's controllers. I think the Vive will do well, but it may take some time. I think right now for VR to really take off it will be because of the PSVR. Sony's line up of games look really good. But who knows until they are out. I hope it really takes off. It's hard to play games on a monitor now.. lol


----------



## xkm1948 (Mar 27, 2016)

Looks like my Vive will be here soon. Can't wait to try it on.


----------



## marmiteonpizza (Mar 28, 2016)

I got an email with this too, but mine isn't to be shipped until May!


----------



## Guitar (Mar 28, 2016)

Oculus for Kickstarter backers should start arriving today, as well as NDA should be lifted.


----------



## Mindweaver (Apr 8, 2016)

Ok so, since the new SteamVR store content became available on the 5th.. I've been buying and trying everything with my DK1 and I'm really impressed. Each VR item has an Icon with either a Vive or Rift icon or both. I've downloaded all of the free Vive content and it all works with my dk1... Except I can't do anything but look around without the tracked controllers. Here are the games I've bought - Adventure Time, Space Bit Attack, and Eve: Gunjack. I bought EVE: Gunjack lastnight.. I've had my eye own it because it's an Oculus GearVR game, but it only had the Vive icon with it. Someone told me they bought it and the xbox controller and DK1 works with it. It's really good and very polished to only be a $9.99 game. I played it last night and made it to #11 on the leader board.

Adventure Time was my first purchase from the games that came out on the 5th. It's another game from GearVR. It's only $4.99 with around a 30 minute play through, but it's really good and well worth the price. All in all I'm impressed with Valve and steam simply due to the fact they have something for every HMD. I'm really frustrated with Oculus, because the new version 1.3 doesn't work with my DK1.. and they said before the launch of CV1 that the new store would work with every development kit. Now, that may change and they add back support and I hope they do, because I have a project I'm working on and I'm stuck on .8... Not a big thing, because all of the Oculus Rift stuff on SteamVR still uses .8.

If members want to share what games they have I'll add it to the OP.  [:])

*Games I've bought*

Time Machine VR
Adventure Time
Space Bit Attack
EVE: Gunjack
DarkfieldVR
Elite Dangerous
The Grand Canyon VR Experience
CAT Interstellar
Among the Sleep
Lunar Flight
Boogeyman
Euro Trucker


----------



## Guitar (Apr 8, 2016)

IF anybody has been following, Vive shipping is absolutely fucked so I don't have my headsets along with hundreds/thousands of others who preordered first.


----------



## Mindweaver (Apr 8, 2016)

Guitarrassdeamor said:


> IF anybody has been following, Vive shipping is absolutely fucked so I don't have my headsets along with hundreds/thousands of others who preordered first.



Yea, it's a mess on both sides.. Oculus and HTC. It took a month for me to get my DK1.


----------



## xkm1948 (Apr 8, 2016)

Placed my preorder 1hr after initial preorder open up. Still haven't got any more updates from HTC. I cleaned up my apartment for the arrival of Vive.


----------



## Guitar (Apr 8, 2016)

Sorry but 1h makes me laugh. I was an :02 order, and there's plenty of :01s that haven't heard a thing, yet they've shipped some out who ordered days after. What the fuck


----------



## xkm1948 (Apr 9, 2016)

Guitarrassdeamor said:


> Sorry but 1h makes me laugh. I was an :02 order, and there's plenty of :01s that haven't heard a thing, yet they've shipped some out who ordered days after. What the fuck



Laugh at what man? We are on the same crappy boat called HTC delivery service.

I am hoping for at least next Friday.


----------



## Guitar (Apr 18, 2016)

Since there hasn't been much here....I finally get my Vive tomorrow.


----------



## marmiteonpizza (Apr 18, 2016)

Guitarrassdeamor said:


> Since there hasn't been much here....I finally get my Vive tomorrow.


When was it meant to come again? Why was it delayed mate?


----------



## Guitar (Apr 18, 2016)

They were meant to start 'arriving' on the 5th so most expected launch week. HTC/Digital River fucked up and shipped everybody out of order so people like myself who ordered a minute after the page was up got it after people who ordered 10 minutes later.


----------



## marmiteonpizza (Apr 18, 2016)

Must have been torture 

I'm expecting mine in May, hopefully the same thing doesn't happen!


----------



## Mindweaver (Apr 18, 2016)

Guitarrassdeamor said:


> Since there hasn't been much here....I finally get my Vive tomorrow.


Nice! I can't wait to hear what you think about it. This will be your first VR experience, correct?


----------



## Guitar (Apr 18, 2016)

I mean I've used Google Cardboard plenty of times, but besides that yeah.
Already have a lot of stuff for it as well..so primed and ready to waste hours upon hours in VR. Got a few tech demos and other stuff to try out too.


----------



## Mindweaver (Apr 18, 2016)

Guitarrassdeamor said:


> I mean I've used Google Cardboard plenty of times, but besides that yeah.
> Already have a lot of stuff for it as well..so primed and ready to waste hours upon hours in VR. Got a few tech demos and other stuff to try out too.



Nice list of games! Yea, I like Google Cardboard and I have v1, v2, and a Freefly, but even with my DK1 they don't come close to the immersion level it offers. So, the Vive should really blow your mind.


----------



## silentbogo (Apr 18, 2016)

I think Portal is still the best. 
Not sure why Valve is pushing new casual titles as VR showcase, there are quite a few older titles with recently added VR support which look amazing.

My list:
- Portal 1/2 and other valve titles (It sucks that I sold my Novint falcon. Perfect for TF2 in VR)
- GRID Autosport, Dirt Rally etc. 

Also tried with TrinusVR, Vireio Perception or other tools:
- Fallout 3
- Trine
- F.E.A.R.

There's also vorpX driver. It is a commercial software, but according to latest claims it supports very playable FPS on Bioshock Infinite and Skyrim (with proper head tracking)!

And the ones I want:
- Project Cars
- Obduction (VR support announced)
- Star Citizen
- Elite: Dangerous (looks awesome)

P.S. Not buying any current gen. headsets ATM. Gonna wait till next year and cheaper alternatives and enjoy my ghetto DK1.


----------



## Mindweaver (Apr 18, 2016)

silentbogo said:


> I think Portal is still the best.
> Not sure why Valve is pushing new casual titles as VR showcase, there are quite a few older titles with recently added VR support which look amazing.
> 
> My list:
> ...



Which Oculus Runtime are you using? I'm using 0.8 and SteamVR is really good. If you don't have 0.8 then install it and go here and check out stuff with full controller support. That goes for Vive and Oculus stuff. Check out Gunjack! It's really good for only $9.99. Also, you can pick up Elite Dangerous: Arena for $7.99. It's multiplayer only like Eve Valkyrie and it's good. Adventure Time is really good for 4.99, but it's a short game. I'm stuck with my Dk1 for a bit as well.


----------



## silentbogo (Apr 18, 2016)

Mindweaver said:


> Which Oculus Runtime are you using?


I'm remodeling the HMD cable _[again]_, so it's been collecting dust on the shelve for about a month (because I'm so lazy). Before that I used 0.6.x, so I still haven't tried 0.8.


----------



## Mindweaver (Apr 18, 2016)

silentbogo said:


> I'm remodeling the HMD cable _[again]_, so it's been collecting dust on the shelve for about a month (because I'm so lazy). Before that I used 0.6.x, so I still haven't tried 0.8.


Well you're in for a treat! I've really enjoyed the stuff on SteamVR. You can actually load up any of the Vive stuff and view it, but you can get passed the start screen with out the Vive controllers. The new Valve screen looks really cool in "The Lab". You're in a room with valve's everywhere and in the center it has Valve. All the Valve's look cool in VR. I was told by the dev for "TheBlue" that they are working on a Oculus support with Xbox controller. That one should be amazing.


----------



## Mindweaver (Apr 19, 2016)

@Guitarrassdeamor - Ok man you have me in suspense.. Did you get it? Details man! I need details! lol


----------



## Guitar (Apr 19, 2016)

No. FedEx doesn't know how to deliver shit apparently.


----------



## Mindweaver (Apr 19, 2016)

Guitarrassdeamor said:


> No. FedEx doesn't know how to deliver shit apparently.


Aww man, that sucks. Hopefully you'll get it today.


----------



## Guitar (Apr 20, 2016)

I'll copy/paste what I wrote in chat to friends/on Reddit last night. I want at least a few days to give real impressions and play more games. Random jumble of thoughts below.



> Setup was not that bad just time consuming having to setup the lighthouses and drill holes like I did. Did have to try three USB ports partly my fault but currently running over USB 2.0 because apparently it doesn't like some 3.0 controllers
> 
> Chaperone is pretty awesome...a must have for room scale
> 
> ...


----------



## Mindweaver (Apr 20, 2016)

Guitarrassdeamor said:


> I'll copy/paste what I wrote in chat to friends/on Reddit last night. I want at least a few days to give real impressions and play more games. Random jumble of thoughts below.



Nice! I just spent $577 on my golf cart, and I plan to spend another $500 or so on batteries... So, I don't know how soon I'll be able to get a Vive. Another I guess AAA game would be Budget Cuts. Also, Wevr Transport is free and has The Blu demo. The one with the ship and the whale.


----------



## PP Mguire (Apr 21, 2016)

So I have VR setups at work and a DK2 at home. We have on order a Rift and Vive, but also have a Hololens approved.


----------



## Mindweaver (Apr 21, 2016)

PP Mguire said:


> So I have VR setups at work and a DK2 at home. We have on order a Rift and Vive, but also have a Hololens approved.


Nice! Any projects you want to share?


----------



## PP Mguire (Apr 21, 2016)

Mindweaver said:


> Nice! Any projects you want to share?


Not really doing anything ATM. We simply showcase the VR stuff at work for projects we may collaborate on. At home lately the DK2 gets used for Lucky's Tale as the kids love it.


----------



## Mindweaver (Apr 21, 2016)

PP Mguire said:


> Not really doing anything ATM. We simply showcase the VR stuff at work for projects we may collaborate on. At home lately the DK2 gets used for Lucky's Tale as the kids love it.


If you haven't tried it then try Adventure Time. It's only about 30 minutes long, but it good.


----------



## PP Mguire (Apr 21, 2016)

Really want to wait until our CV comes in so I can use that instead. DK2 kinda hurts my head above the eyes.


----------



## Mindweaver (Apr 21, 2016)

PP Mguire said:


> Really want to wait until our CV comes in so I can use that instead. DK2 kinda hurts my head above the eyes.


I don't blame you. What month are you getting the Vive and Rift? I'd like to get a Hololens for work as well. I just need to figure out a way to slip it into my IT budget... lol I can hear my CFO now asking what's this Hololens for 3k? lol


----------



## PP Mguire (Apr 21, 2016)

Mindweaver said:


> I don't blame you. What month are you getting the Vive and Rift? I'd like to get a Hololens for work as well. I just need to figure out a way to slip it into my IT budget... lol I can hear my CFO now asking what's this Hololens for 3k? lol


Have no idea. We got approved for P card purchase and that's as far as my email chain was taken. Hololens I was shown during a presentation that we were approved but have no idea when that's coming in either. Lockheed is very slow doing things.


----------



## Guitar (Apr 22, 2016)

Hover Junkers is fun, but weird. I feel like one person should be steering the ship and one shooting, maybe they have that in the game but I am not sure. Otherwise the one or two quick gunfights I had in a match were fun. Didn't get much more into it yet.

The Cubicle was a neat experience, I thought it was boring at first and then suddenly the scene starts changing and gets cool. It's a free real neat experience to try out if you have a Vive. It gave me a good sense of height which I felt interesting (and scary as I'm afraid of heights).

Jeeboman Demo I tried for 5 minutes and turned it off. It seems kind of cool, but basically has you teleporting from platform to platform. The problem here lies that you have to shoot and move around to kill everything flying at you, which is fine in something like Space Pirate Trainer that lets you move around on a big platform. Jeeboman puts you on this tiny platform that appears to be on top of a building and you're above the city; so if you walk to the edge/step over it your brain tells you that you are going to fall. As someone afraid of heights, this doesn't sit well with my brain and in turn I can't move around and make quick movements to kill enemies because I feel like I'm going to fall off.

Audioshield is fun, doesn't work well with rap music. Did crash on me a handful of times using it too, especially the first day. There are included tracks which tend to work well - the best one I tried (only tried two or three) was the Glitch Mob song which was the best one I've played so far. Also played a metalcore song of my own and that worked surprisingly well.

Brookhaven Experiment as I've outlined before is really cool, though not scary as some people have said. I also am good at aiming it appears (at least with a laser sight lol) so the monsters rarely get close. When I was playing it last night the bigger ones that require half a clip or so got up in my face and that was pretty neat, but again not scary. I will definitely be buying this when it releases, I do hope they have more weapons and enemy types and that the waves get bigger/faster which I'm sure they will.

The Visitor was less than a 10 minute experience and not worth the dollar it costs IMO. If you're easily scared it may be different for you, and I played it standing while apparently it should be seated; but basically you are sat on a bed and some stuff that is supposed to be spooky happens. If it was free I would recommend trying it but even at a dollar I just wouldn't bother.

Light Repair Team #4 was a puzzle game that you have to turn on lights by reflecting surfaces with mirrors and such. I got through about seven levels and it was pretty interesting. Seems short, but it is cheap and I think worth it as I'll probably play through the rest. Just a calm little experience.

Budget Cuts from what I played was awesome - haven't finished the demo, it was broken in the fact that I could stick my head through walls and teleport so I kinda did that at the end and didn't really finish it. I teleported up to the ceiling on some cables and looked down and thought I was going to fall because I was up way above the floor..that was interesting feeling. I feel like this will be the AAA title of VR when it comes out.

What else...I haven't tried anything else that I can think of but still a lot left to play. Between trying people out for CS this week I haven't had a lot of time to play, but hoping to spend more time on the weekend. Still adjusting headset for best fit, it's not an exact science unfortunately, but I think I got pretty close yesterday.

A few weeks ago I got it into my mind that I wanted to start doing VR reviews and news and such and bought a domain '*vrevolution.io*' just because, but I don't think I'll ever get around to making a site lol.


----------



## Mindweaver (Apr 22, 2016)

Guitarrassdeamor said:


> Hover Junkers is fun, but weird. I feel like one person should be steering the ship and one shooting, maybe they have that in the game but I am not sure. Otherwise the one or two quick gunfights I had in a match were fun. Didn't get much more into it yet.
> 
> The Cubicle was a neat experience, I thought it was boring at first and then suddenly the scene starts changing and gets cool. It's a free real neat experience to try out if you have a Vive. It gave me a good sense of height which I felt interesting (and scary as I'm afraid of heights).
> 
> ...



Nice man! Keep the info coming. e*VR*ybody is buying domains with VR in it.. lol Make a some Youtube videos I'll check them out.


----------



## dorsetknob (Apr 22, 2016)

Mindweaver said:


> Nice man! Keep the info coming. e*VR*ybody is buying domains with VR in it.. lol Make a some Youtube videos I'll check them out.


----------



## Mindweaver (Apr 22, 2016)

dorsetknob said:


>


Yea, I really enjoyed the South Park one. I hope they make some episodes in vr.


----------



## dorsetknob (Apr 23, 2016)

here is one you may like


----------



## Guitar (Apr 23, 2016)

Mindweaver said:


> Nice man! Keep the info coming. e*VR*ybody is buying domains with VR in it.. lol Make a some Youtube videos I'll check them out.



Funny, I actually bought a webcam to specifically start streaming VR stuff. I figured I might have fiber by now as it has been installed (Google Fiber and AT&T both apparently) it seems but companies say still not available...my connection now isn't really fast enough to stream well. I did record some gameplay earlier though. The problem is with OBS I'm using, if I want to start a different game, I have to have a scene setup for it or create another input for that game and it's a PITA and not something I could do (easily) from VR. I'm wondering if somehow I can display what is on the headset to output, so I can show the SteamVR menu and all but I doubt it. So need to figure out how to be able to easily switch between games without pressing my keyboard and creating 'scenes' for each game.


----------



## Guitar (Apr 26, 2016)

http://store.steampowered.com/app/457320/ just got released and is super fun. I smashed my controller into the drywall trying to hit the ball hard. Oops.

Albino Lullaby is said to be a VR game - and while the game might be good, that game is NOT for VR. Do not buy this if you have an HMD and want to play it on there...it is terrible. Not sure what it is about it, the fact that there is head tracking but you still have to look with the controls and walk, the fact that it has weird angles the camera puts you at (like walking down slopes) or the fact the environment seems to change a bunch. Whatever it is, don't buy it for VR. Couldn't do more than 10 mins.

Hover Junkers is cool as hell. Shooting people and ducking behind cover to avoid bullets and reload is AWESOME. Steering your ship isn't as bad as I thought, but still would be good to have one person steer then a team to build/shoot because it can be wonky trying to do everything.

Audioshield is so far my most played game, it just kind of sucks you in and is very fun. Like I said, rap music just doesn't work too well with it overall which sucks for me. If you like electronic music or that stuff, it would be perfect though.


----------



## xkm1948 (Apr 26, 2016)

Got my Vive! Gonna to an review later.


----------



## xkm1948 (Apr 27, 2016)

Review is up:

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/t...ture-tpu-htc-vive-review.222032/#post-3450240


----------



## Guitar (Apr 27, 2016)

Alright then...lol

I gotta say that so far one of my favorite experiences was watching a friend who isn't a big gamer last night try out the headset. I had him start with Brookhaven Experiment and he had a lot of fun with it. He then tried Holoball and was getting super into it and is competitive so it was fun to watch and hear him talk shit to the AI lol. But it was definitely fun to see someone who isn't a big gamer like that get that into it, and he said he could definitely see buying one; has a PS4 so might be getting that one when it comes out (I'll have it anyways).


----------



## P4-630 (Apr 28, 2016)




----------



## Guitar (May 16, 2016)

My Vive tracking is kind of fubar, assuming because I've hit the one controller that is having problems into the wall/ceiling once or twice...the wall hit was pretty hard but it worked after that, now is kind of fucky. I've taken it apart and been fucking with it to try and get it right, but so far it still has issues. New controllers from HTC are up for pre-order (arrive in June I believe) and they want $150...kind of ridiculous IMO.

I tried Project Cars yesterday with my wheel and it works relatively well. It basically does the menu in a theater mode then puts you in the car in actual VR. I only tried two cars but had to change settings between the two. My wheel was acting weird (reinstalled Windows 10 so settings were gone from previous) and feels odd, so still trying to fix that. It did seem to work well but I definitely noticed some framerate drops and it didn't look that great, not sure if it is cutting the settings down itself for VR or not.

Part of it is the tracking issues, but with the lack of real experiences/replayable games right now, I haven't had the big urge to pick up and play the Vive. It's not a big deal, but I have to bring everything to the middle of the room, switch to my wireless headphones, make sure cord isn't untangled, move my chair out of the way...and when I'm in VR I find myself playing for 30 minutes before I just kind of want to stop. I feel like with  a game such as the below or Budget Cuts or something I would play more, but there just aren't any big great experiences after you get past the initial VR is awesome phase.

This looks awesome though...


----------



## xkm1948 (May 16, 2016)

So what exactly happened to your controller?


----------



## PainfulByte (May 16, 2016)

I had a friend punch the controller through the ceiling... The tracking for the controlled stopped entirely although everything else(buttons and trackpad) was working perfectly. I disassembled it based on the ifixit.com teardown and reconnected the two flex circuits. It works flawlessly now. I even suspect that the original connection was not well done as the yellow tape was really out of place when I opened it up.

Here's an image of the two connectors in question:





EDIT: I am impressed with the controller, other than a scuff mark caused by the sheetrock impact, there was no sign of breakage of the controllers outer shell nor any sign of weakness in its stucture. After seeing it disappear in the ceiling, I was convinced my friend would pull it through completely snapped in two, but it was pretty much intact. Except no tracking. Hadn't had it for a full week and one controller was kaput... Man was I glad when it came back to life.


----------



## Guitar (May 16, 2016)

I slammed it against the wall lol..and it has been hit against the ceiling.

Those are the connectors I checked and they were intact. I did a quick inspection so I may take it apart again and just reconnect them just to make sure. Everything else checks out within it.


----------



## Mindweaver (May 17, 2016)

@Guitarrassdeamor - Have you played Portal Stories: VR yet? It's really good, but short at around 25 minutes of game play, but it's probably just a feeler to see how people react to it. So far, everyone I've seen has liked it. Now granted, I'm playing with a ghetto Vive setup with my DK1 and Leap motion for controls. I'm amazed at how well everything looks in the DK1, but to me it's always looked good for the content that's out now. Everything up close or say in the same room looks really good. It only looks bad with things far way.

I've put the Vive in my basket 3 times this week.. Lol I'm pretty much ready to pull the trigger. I just need to figure out how to hide from my wife $800 bucks depleting out of our savings account.. lol But until I do I'm having a good time with my DK1 and leap motion setup. It's not bad for point and click stuff, but fast moving point and click actions are not that great. 

Steam put out Disney Movies VR along with Portal Stories: VR yesterday and it's pretty good and it's starting to show what they can do with VR. My favorite part is the Menu and the first 2 Jungle book scenes look pretty amazing. It has the Marvel section with Stark Tower and it looks really cool, but that's about it.. The video for marvel is just the movie premier.. The Jungle book's first scene has you in a tree in the jungle and Kaa the snake slithers up to you. Kaa is huge and it looks really good. The 2nd scene is with the monkeys and King Louie which is even bigger and towering! It's crazy at the scale of things. I have already seen the Star Wars stuff in my Freefly using google cardboard and it's good but nothing great. I hope Disney adds more to it.


----------



## Mindweaver (May 18, 2016)

Google just announced their new aio HMD called Daydream at Google i/o 2016. It will have a motion controller as well. Also, You'll be able to use Daydream Android N VR features on phones that meet the requirements. It's coming out this fall!


----------



## dorsetknob (May 18, 2016)

Another system to MUDDY the Selection Waters
one has to ask will the Various Phone Providers provide updates to the Phone's that might be capable of Running this
Probably not
They will want you to BUY a NEW PHONE and Accessory's  and therefor boost their phone Sales

( The Telco's Will love this   "Upgrade your Phone and contract for VR"   only an 18 month lock in).


----------



## Mindweaver (May 18, 2016)

dorsetknob said:


> Another system to MUDDY the Selection Waters
> one has to ask will the Various Phone Providers provide updates to the Phone's that might be capable of Running this
> Probably not
> They will want you to BUY a NEW PHONE and Accessory's  and therefor boost their phone Sales
> ...



I believe the only phone right now that should get the Android N update is the Galaxy S7, but i could be wrong. Daydream is Google's aio (_All in One_) standalone HMD. It won't require a phone to use it. Google just said in their keynote that Android N would be available to phone makers as well giving them access to the VR features in N to use on their phone hmd's. 

GameFace labs is working on a standalone aio hmd that should compete with the Daydream hmd. I just need to know the price.. lol


----------



## dorsetknob (May 18, 2016)

Some more info on Android N here
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2016/05/18/google_asks_public_to_name_android_n_os/

*The future of VR and Wear*
Google has been expected to make a virtual reality announcement and Clay Bavor, the firm's VP of VR, said that Android N had been built with the virtual world in mind.

The VR platform is called Daydream, and will be released this Autumn along with a developer toolkit and a reference design for a virtual reality headset that uses an Android phone. Also coming is a handheld controller to allow you to maneuver in the virtual space.

The VR experience does require more sensors in a phone to be really good, so you'll probably need to upgrade your handset. Bavor said that a dozen smartphone makers will have new VR-ready kit available this year.


----------



## Guitar (May 20, 2016)

My tracking issue turned out to be the connection on the controller (connects sensors to motherboard of controller) was actually fucked up. I tore them out while taking apart the controller again, reconnected, and voila - no more issues.


----------



## P4-630 (May 29, 2016)

*New mod allows Oculus games again compatible with HTC Vive*
https://translate.google.com/transl....html?nb=2016-05-29&u=1300&edit-text=&act=url

https://github.com/LibreVR/Revive/releases/tag/0.6


----------



## mroofie (May 29, 2016)

HTC Vive FTW


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jun 5, 2016)

Hot from Computex, back pack with "add-on"


----------



## mroofie (Jun 5, 2016)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> Hot from Computex, back pack with "add-on"


----------



## xkm1948 (Jun 23, 2016)

With all the VR games I find myself enjoying Audishield the best. We need a killer game for the Vive. Hopefully Half Life 3


----------



## Guitar (Jun 23, 2016)

I don't pickup and play my Vive nearly at all. It gets maybe 1 hour a week since I've had it. It's too much of a PITA to get on and all setup and start playing, and then just bothersome when I do as I'd rather be sitting down playing a game. With that in mind I switched my lighthouses and need to try some seated stuff but as far as roomscale there's been nothing that I've actively wanted to get up and play, which is disheartening as someone who is a huge proponent of VR. Audioshield is fun yeah, and when Brookhaven Experiment comes out I'll probably want to play the full game through. Other than that nothing I have in my library screams out PLAY ME - and I have probably at least 20 or so games.


----------



## Mindweaver (Jun 23, 2016)

Guitar said:


> I don't pickup and play my Vive nearly at all. It gets maybe 1 hour a week since I've had it. It's too much of a PITA to get on and all setup and start playing, and then just bothersome when I do as I'd rather be sitting down playing a game. With that in mind I switched my lighthouses and need to try some seated stuff but as far as roomscale there's been nothing that I've actively wanted to get up and play, which is disheartening as someone who is a huge proponent of VR. Audioshield is fun yeah, and when Brookhaven Experiment comes out I'll probably want to play the full game through. Other than that nothing I have in my library screams out PLAY ME - and I have probably at least 20 or so games.


This is exactly why I've been holding off.. Plus, I've been able to play all the games using my DK1 and Leap Motion as Vive controllers. I just bought 2x playstation move controllers and 2x PSeye camera's to use with PS Move Service that lets you use them as Vive controllers. It's a work in progress, but it cheap and something to play around with and if I buy a PS4 I'll have that stuff. I'll just need to upgrade the PSeye camera with the new PS4 camera, but they were only $4.99 each.

I really want the Vive, but I'm finding the game I want to play the most is Robinson: The Journey for PS4. Actually most of the games look really good for PS4. I almost forgot that ABE VE was released today on steam and it looks really good as well.


----------



## Guitar (Jun 23, 2016)

I still have my PSVR preorder and am looking forward to it. They already seem to have more big name titles than either Vive or Rift, but time will tell. It's nice that people like Bethesda are actually going to release VR support for games like Fallout 4 though. IMO that will help adoption instead of having to go through VorpX which works but takes time to setup and isn't perfect. I mean maybe there's a killer app I'm missing, but all these people saying "Vive has ruined '2D' gaming for me" are completely full of shit IMO, or they weren't big gamers before.

When the headsets are wireless and have better tracking, I can see myself enjoying it more. If I can be sitting down at my desk, pick it up and put it on/standup and start playing instantly without having to worry about anything else, then it will probably be something I'd use more often.


----------



## Mindweaver (Jun 23, 2016)

I'm really hoping we will start seeing bigger titles in September. I don't own a PS4, but I'm really thinking about getting one. Just not at their current price. This holiday season should be big for VR, but we'll see..


----------



## xkm1948 (Jun 28, 2016)

I picked up Project Cars during sale. One of the best polished games so far. If you have a gaming steering wheel then it will be perfect. Highly recommend to fellow VR members


----------



## xkm1948 (Jun 28, 2016)

And this:


----------



## xkm1948 (Jun 28, 2016)




----------



## Guitar (Jun 28, 2016)

I have played PC with my G27 and Vive. It is a good experience for sure, I quite like it.


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (Jun 29, 2016)

Guitar said:


> I have played PC with my G27 and Vive. It is a good experience for sure, I quite like it.


I can't stand to play for prolonged periods on Project Cars.. I get nausea and feel sick even with the G27.

Same with Hover Junkers... I refunded it because I felt Sick


----------



## marmiteonpizza (Jun 30, 2016)

Bjorn_Of_Iceland said:


> I can't stand to play for prolonged periods on Project Cars.. I get nausea and feel sick even with the G27.
> 
> Same with Hover Junkers... I refunded it because I felt Sick


Your framerate up to scratch?


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (Jul 1, 2016)

marmiteonpizza said:


> Your framerate up to scratch?


Yeah mang, pretty much above 80 or something. Trying to iron out my stomach.

Anyways, found a convenient way to place the portable amp to power my Q701 headphones on the Vive:






It surprisingly holds it.


----------



## Mindweaver (Jul 1, 2016)

Bjorn_Of_Iceland said:


> Yeah mang, pretty much above 80 or something. Trying to iron out my stomach.
> 
> Anyways, found a convenient way to place the portable amp to power my Q701 headphones on the Vive:
> 
> ...



I don't see how you're not at 90 with your system. Was the Vive your first entry into VR? It took me awhile to get my VR legs using my OR DK1, but now even as bad as it is compared to the Vive I hardly ever get sick. Half Life 2 made me so sick I didn't touch it for over 8 months.. lol But now I use it all the time. I'm really close to pulling the trigger on the Vive.


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (Jul 2, 2016)

Mindweaver said:


> I don't see how you're not at 90 with your system. Was the Vive your first entry into VR? It took me awhile to get my VR legs using my OR DK1, but now even as bad as it is compared to the Vive I hardly ever get sick. Half Life 2 made me so sick I didn't touch it for over 8 months.. lol But now I use it all the time. I'm really close to pulling the trigger on the Vive.


Yeah.. "VR legs". Need to exercise em'. Yep, first time with the Vive.. I found out that not going fast kind of help ease things a bit..

Surprisingly, I did not felt sick with this game:





Great game for the price, check it out.


----------



## Mindweaver (Jul 3, 2016)

Bjorn_Of_Iceland said:


> Yeah.. "VR legs". Need to exercise em'. Yep, first time with the Vive.. I found out that not going fast kind of help ease things a bit..
> 
> Surprisingly, I did not felt sick with this game:
> 
> ...


Yea, I've really been on the verge of getting this game a few times.. lol


----------



## Frick (Jul 5, 2016)

http://video.arstechnica.com/watch/all-things-gaming-tabletop-simulator-vr-lee-and-sam-outtakes

Not gonna lie tp you, I really, really want to try this.


----------



## xkm1948 (Jul 8, 2016)

Frick said:


> http://video.arstechnica.com/watch/all-things-gaming-tabletop-simulator-vr-lee-and-sam-outtakes
> 
> Not gonna lie tp you, I really, really want to try this.



I got it during Steam sale. Loads of fun!


----------



## xkm1948 (Jul 8, 2016)

Fruit Ninja VR is out!


----------



## xkm1948 (Jul 8, 2016)

Honestly I must say Nekopalive is the best VR game so far. Very, eh, entertaining. After enforcing 8XAA it looks even better. This is the future, who needs a girlfriend or a wife when you can have dancing VR catgirls.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Jul 13, 2016)

Add me to the club.

Got my HTC Vive and loving it!

Looking for some good coop games and some people to play with.


----------



## P4-630 (Aug 1, 2016)

For who's interested:

Ascension VR is Now Available on Steam!

Ascension VR is the first deckbuilding Virtual Reality experience. Bringing the tabletop world into one virtual space, Ascension VR uses 3D fully animated avatars and showcases social elements including spatialized voice chat, avatar lip sync and avatar animation triggered by real time player movement.

http://store.steampowered.com/app/499940/


----------



## Guitar (Aug 1, 2016)

Card game? That's disappointing, I was looking forward to building a virtual deck.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Aug 1, 2016)

I'm actually working on my own VR game, I'm calling it "Laser Survival" since you basically have to keep a ball alive as lasers come at you.

I'd like some feedback so I'll probably upload a build and share it if there is enough interest in people trying it.


----------



## Mindweaver (Aug 2, 2016)

I just bought a Vive on newegg with an extended 3 year warranty.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Aug 2, 2016)

Well here is an early peek at the game I'm working on.


----------



## marmiteonpizza (Aug 2, 2016)

Loving the concept


----------



## Mindweaver (Aug 2, 2016)

Hey calling all members! List your HMD's again. I'm going to update the list of who has what.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Aug 2, 2016)

Mindweaver said:


> Hey calling all members! List your HMD's again. I'm going to update the list of who has what.


HTC vive.


----------



## Mindweaver (Aug 2, 2016)

AphexDreamer said:


> HTC vive.


Added!

*@Everybody*
I tried to go back a few posts and add users. If I added you and you don't want to be in the club house then let me know. Also, if I missed someone then let me know as well. 

*Current  Members*

*Mindweaver* - Oculus Rift [DK1]/FOV2GO/Google Cardboard v2.0/Freefly VR/HTC Vive
*Locksmith* - Oculus Rift[DK2]
*silentbogo* - Oculus Rift[DK1]
*AphexDreamer* - HTC Vive
*Bjorn_Of_Iceland* - HTC Vive
*Guitar* - HTC Vive
*xkm1948* - HTC Vive
*marmiteonpizza* - HTC Vive
*PainfulByte* - Oculus Rift [DK1][DK2]/HTC Vive
*PP Mguire *- Oculus Rift [DK2]


----------



## marmiteonpizza (Aug 2, 2016)

@AphexDreamer - would love to try out a build of your game, gladly willing to give feedback too 

Anyone been playing The Brookhaven Experiment since it released? Recorded my friends playing the main jump-scare of the game and it is just...hilarious!


----------



## Mindweaver (Aug 3, 2016)

marmiteonpizza said:


> Anyone been playing The Brookhaven Experiment since it released? Recorded my friends playing the main jump-scare of the game and it is just...hilarious!



I get my Vive tomorrow. I plan to buy this game. This is one of the games I've been wanting to play and the only one that I couldn't get to work with my DK1 and PS Move Service. 

@Everybody - How big is your Vive play space? Mine is close to 8'x8'.


----------



## marmiteonpizza (Aug 3, 2016)

Mindweaver said:


> I get my Vive tomorrow. I plan to buy this game. This is one of the games I've been wanting to play and the only one that I couldn't get to work with my DK1 and PS Move Service.
> 
> @Everybody - How big is your Vive play space? Mine is close to 8'x8'.


It's so intense!

My play space is maybe 1m x 1.5-1.8? In other words, just under the required area for room-scale sadly


----------



## Mindweaver (Aug 3, 2016)

marmiteonpizza said:


> It's so intense!
> 
> My play space is maybe 1m x 1.5-1.8? In other words, just under the required area for room-scale sadly


I bet it is, I've watched a few videos. I can't wait for tomorrow.

Wow, yea that's the thing I feel will be a problem for most, is the space needed. It's good though that you can at least meet the minimum requirements. We need to sketch up our play space. Then upload the pic to TPU and then I can add it to the OP to give users ideas on what's possible. I'll sketch up mine once I have my light houses in place.


----------



## marmiteonpizza (Aug 3, 2016)

My play space is big enough though, we have enough arm space and can still move around a few feet in each direction - having room-scale for me wouldn't actually add that much to the experience, only make it slightly better


----------



## Guitar (Aug 3, 2016)

Bigger than the space allowed....4.3m x 3.9m I think, something like that.

Brookhaven Experiment demo was amazing, but I've played maybe 30 minutes of the full game. The only game I've picked up and played lately is Zombie Training Simulator - that game is fun, but I think it is mostly because there are leaderboards and time to beat so I actually feel competitive which I like.


----------



## Mindweaver (Aug 3, 2016)

marmiteonpizza said:


> My play space is big enough though, we have enough arm space and can still move around a few feet in each direction - having room-scale for me wouldn't actually add that much to the experience, only make it slightly better


I worded that wrong... lol I meant to say might feel that don't have the space, but actually do. So, if we showed our layout it may help users on the fence over not having enough space.



Guitar said:


> Bigger than the space allowed....4.3m x 3.9m I think, something like that.
> 
> Brookhaven Experiment demo was amazing, but I've played maybe 30 minutes of the full game. The only game I've picked up and played lately is Zombie Training Simulator - that game is fun, but I think it is mostly because there are leaderboards and time to beat so I actually feel competitive which I like.



I've had my eye on Zombie Training Simulator. I'll have to pick it up as well.


----------



## Mindweaver (Aug 4, 2016)

Ok I'm excited as all get out! My Vive is out for delivery!

*EDIT: Guy's I'm updating the OP. If you can think of anything to add let me know.*


----------



## AphexDreamer (Aug 16, 2016)

Made some more work on my game and put it up for others to try.

http://www.vrdb.com/games/laser-survival-vr

I'm going to be out of the country for 2 weeks but I will be check out any feedback and recommendations anyone may have.


----------



## Guitar (Sep 2, 2016)

@Mindweaver's post got me thinking last night when he said VR has ruined "2D" gaming for him.

I don't feel the opposite, but I definitely don't feel in any way the same.
Was gonna type more but busy at work for once lol. Will post more tonight but curious to hear other thoughts.


----------



## marmiteonpizza (Sep 22, 2016)

It must have been at least a month since I last played any VR now!
Transporting my full-tower PC to the room next door and setting up the Vive completely from scratch (i.e. base stations too) every time I want to play for an hour or two just doesn't seem worth it; to be honest I've only done this when I have friends over to demo VR!

Now if my bedroom had enough space for a permanent VR setup, things would be very different...


----------



## Mindweaver (Sep 22, 2016)

marmiteonpizza said:


> It must have been at least a month since I last played any VR now!
> Transporting my full-tower PC to the room next door and setting up the Vive completely from scratch (i.e. base stations too) every time I want to play for an hour or two just doesn't seem worth it; to be honest I've only done this when I have friends over to demo VR!
> 
> Now if my bedroom had enough space for a permanent VR setup, things would be very different...


If you haven't played it lately then play SPT! The last update made it amazing. Also, try Gnomes & Goblins (preview). It's amazing as well for a preview.


----------



## marmiteonpizza (Sep 22, 2016)

I've had my eye on SPT for a while, shall make a purchase when I can spare the money and when I have people over who will want to play some VR!
...That's it - I use VR as a social activity for when I have friends/family over, take it in turns and enjoy the experience together. I only find it worth setting up each time for that, not solo play for just myself, there's not enough enjoyment in it to make it worthwhile!


----------



## P4-630 (Oct 3, 2016)




----------



## Mindweaver (Oct 3, 2016)

P4-630 said:


>


Yea, I've watched a few of these. Now, I want some game footage. hehe I want one, but I'd have to buy a PS4 or PS4 pro and the headset. I bought the controllers already and used them with my dk1, but since I bought the Vive they have been in the closet.


----------



## Guitar (Oct 3, 2016)

I totally forgot about the conversation I wanted to spark in here earlier, LOL. Guess that's how little attention I've been paying to VR as of late. 

I do have the PSVR incoming...interested to try out some actual AAA titles.

http://www.shacknews.com/article/97008/every-psvr-game-available-at-launch


----------



## dorsetknob (Oct 6, 2016)

Excited gamers are going to have to dig even deeper if they want to use the new Oculus Rift virtual reality system.

It's bad enough that the basic system costs $599 – almost double the expected price of $350. Today, the Facebook-owned biz revealed a range of accessories that will push its cost even higher.

If you want a pair of half-decent headphones with the VR googles, you will have to cough up an additional $49. And don't imagine you can use your own existing headphones: Oculus has built a custom audio connector.

Story from here and more 
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2016/1...expensive_oculus_rift_yeah_it_just_got_worse/


----------



## Guitar (Oct 12, 2016)

My PSVR shipped and will be here tomorrow. Am not sure if I even want it honestly. Have really been thinking about selling my Vive - but I think a lot of that is due to real good AAA'ish type games. Maybe PSVR will be different, but then I know it will lack in technical departments.


----------



## Mindweaver (Oct 12, 2016)

Guitar said:


> My PSVR shipped and will be here tomorrow. Am not sure if I even want it honestly. Have really been thinking about selling my Vive - but I think a lot of that is due to real good AAA'ish type games. Maybe PSVR will be different, but then I know it will lack in technical departments.


Vive dev days starts today and ends tomorrow. We should see something. I'd say hold on to your vive and wait it out. I'd also say hold on to your PSVR as well. It by far has the best line up of games. It looks like we will eventually get those games on the Vive, but not for months as they are timed exclusives. The move controllers are not as bad as everyone's making them out to be.. but don't expect them to be as good as the Vive controllers or the touch controllers. The big think for the move is lighting and if lighting isn't good then sure tracking is bad, but with the right light they work great. I found the best lighting for me was LED 60watt equivalent bulbs. You don't want it to be too bright.

Now game wise Sony has some really nice looking AAA games like Robinson: The Journey, Batman: Arkham VR, Driveclub VR, Until Dawn: Rush of Blood, etc. . Here is a full list. What games did you order?


----------



## Guitar (Oct 12, 2016)

Mindweaver said:


> Vive dev days starts today and ends tomorrow. We should see something. I'd say hold on to your vive and wait it out. I'd also say hold on to your PSVR as well. It by far has the best line up of games. It looks like we will eventually get those games on the Vive, but not for months as they are timed exclusives. The move controllers are not as bad as everyone's making them out to be.. but don't expect them to be as good as the Vive controllers or the touch controllers. The big think for the move is lighting and if lighting isn't good then sure tracking is bad, but with the right light they work great. I found the best lighting for me was LED 60watt equivalent bulbs. You don't want it to be too bright.
> 
> Now game wise Sony has some really nice looking AAA games like Robinson: The Journey, Batman: Arkham VR, Driveclub VR, Until Dawn: Rush of Blood, etc. . Here is a full list. What games did you order?


Yeah that is the main reason I am keeping the PSVR for now, is because of the games; I haven't ordered anything yet except the base bundle, I want to make sure I am okay with the headset/tracking/etc before I order actual games for it. If I like that then I will go and get a handful of games.


----------



## Mindweaver (Oct 12, 2016)

Guitar said:


> Yeah that is the main reason I am keeping the PSVR for now, is because of the games; I haven't ordered anything yet except the base bundle, I want to make sure I am okay with the headset/tracking/etc before I order actual games for it. If I like that then I will go and get a handful of games.


I will be looking forward to your impressions of the HMD, controllers, and the demo's. I really like the idea of London Heist. I'm really thinking about picking one up soon.


----------



## Mindweaver (Oct 12, 2016)

He is a list of PSVR Game Reviews.

RIGS: Mechanized Combat League
Rez Infinite
Battlezone
Driveclub VR
Until Dawn: Rush of Blood
Batman: Arkham VR
PlayStation VR Worlds


----------



## Guitar (Oct 13, 2016)

Just got it in...will be testing it out tonight and reporting back with impressions.


----------



## marmiteonpizza (Oct 13, 2016)

Would be very interested to hear about the comfort of the PSVR headset; looks so much more comfy than the "ski goggle" style of the Vive!


----------



## Guitar (Oct 14, 2016)

So first impressions...the headset is both comfortable and uncomfortable. It feels like it is squeezing my head..there are adjustments, unsure if I am wearing/adjusting correctly. I got it to be more comfortable than first time putting it on but still doesn't feel great. However does feel solidly attached and less like I am wearing a helmet like I feel with the Vive.

Played three things so far, the luge demo thing which was alright. Graphics sucked but cool novelty to try once. Played The Heist, which was pretty cool - good graphics, didn't get much into gameplay, lot of it was just cutscene stuff in the beginning. Did a little bit of shooting, not much. Tried Scavengers Odyssey - super cool beginning and really neat experience, decent graphics - however into the second 'chapter' or whatever, it had my jumping from rock to rock in space (you'd have to see a video) and I think I got some motion sickness from it...unsure if it was the headset squeezing my head too hard and it being hot in my room or the game, but feel like it was the game.

The tracking sucks compared to Vive --  am playing in a dark room, camera is just sat in front of my TV. Seems like it loses my center a lot? And you can 're-center' -- but it doesn't actually center my view, it is weird. In The Heist, my gun was fine at first in the tutorial, but picking up the Move controller in the story I had to twist it unnaturally to get it to line up right. The headset tracking is good. No idea why Sony decided to stick with their 5+ year old Move controllers.


----------



## dorsetknob (Oct 14, 2016)

Review to watch from BBC
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/video_and_audio/headlines/37630609


----------



## marmiteonpizza (Oct 14, 2016)

What's the display quality like? Apparently there's little to no "screen door effect" because of a different kind of display being used? According to Tested's review.



Guitar said:


> No idea why Sony decided to stick with their 5+ year old Move controllers.


Maybe to keep cost of the headset down? Plus could be a further enticement for people who already own a pair of Move controllers.


----------



## Guitar (Oct 14, 2016)

I didn't notice the SDE effect except when the screen was really bright, but I am pretty picky about displays anyways so YMMV. I noticed it less than I did the Vive for reference.


----------



## Guitar (Oct 16, 2016)

Tried the headset again briefly. Played the pong game, tried a bit of Job simulator, and Until Dawn: Rush of Blood. A little more of The Heist shooting gallery part too.

The pong game was just moving your neck/head, was simplistic but showed that headset tracking when it works is good with just the eye.

Job Simulator was a clusterfuck for the short time I played. Basically when I loaded up the demo disc it had me sit/move the camera to where it could see my head sitting. Okay great. Job Simulator loaded up and it wanted me to stand, told me to hold controllers to calibrate positions; okay cool whatever. When I was in the world, my hands felt weird and my view was in the middle of a standing/sitting type scenario. There was also a lot of jitter (I noticed this in other games too) so I said fuck it, put the PS4 camera on top of my TV (previously below) and tried it again. Was way worse because I hand't recalibrated; this could be me not finding/knowing, but couldn't recalibrate my position and said F it and closed the game. Same thing happened with The Heist, was in bad position, went to standup, couldn't wouldn't recalibrate and everything was fucked up including hand controls. Went back in and tried Until Dawn...and it wasn't terrible, but move controllers feel worse than the Vive controllers for holding a gun. The game wasn't scary at all, actually made me laugh. It would make me scared if I was a vegan I guess lol (the first part was all pig corpses in a fun house or some shit, kinda dumb). 

Anyways....getting to the point where I think VR may just not be there for me. I think the tech still has to come a long way, and while I get why people might like it, I think traditional games are superior right now if you want just a good experience that generally works. VR is too clusterfucky and finicky right now for me to recommend to the average person. Contemplating selling both my headsets and revisiting where everything is a year or two down the line.


----------



## Mindweaver (Oct 17, 2016)

That's really odd man.. I'm really enjoying my Vive. Regular gaming just doesn't do it for me anymore.. But I am ready for real AAA content. If you sale them then good luck, but if you're not hurting for money then I would say keep them. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## marmiteonpizza (Oct 17, 2016)

I totally get what you say about traditional "monitor gaming" being superior right now and VR being a bit...finicky; I really do enjoy my Vive, but I only get it out for social occasions, I stick with monitor gaming other than that!
I haven't used my Vive since August now I think.


----------



## Mindweaver (Oct 17, 2016)

*Serious Sam VR: The Last Hope* comes out today for the Vive on Steam!


----------



## marmiteonpizza (Oct 17, 2016)

Looks pretty fun 
I wouldn't buy it for its full price while it's in early access though as I know VR games tend to be pretty expensive for what they are. So would wait for reviews to come out and probably get it if it was reduced if still in early access.

What do people think the next major technological advancement will be for VR headsets? 
Smell? Gloves instead of controllers?


----------



## Guitar (Oct 17, 2016)

@Mindweaver I boxed up my Vive yesterday and am going to list it sometime this week. I am in no way in need of the money, but can't foresee keeping it at this point. I have not touched it for months; I will wait for Vive 2 or whatever else comes next that has great motion controls, wireless, and preferably something easier to setup than lighthouses etc.

I am debating keeping PSVR -- it looks like I can get back what I paid for it right now (tax and all) because it is in short supply, so I may just do that.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Oct 22, 2016)

Personally I have been round at my Psvr owning mate's playing driveclubvr with a wheel and a fair bit besides ,I will be getting one.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Oct 27, 2016)




----------



## Octavean (Oct 28, 2016)

Apparently, Microsoft announced (partners HP, Dell, Lenovo, Asus, and Acer) new VR headsets for Windows 10 starting at ~$300 USD. 

http://www.theverge.com/2016/10/26/...aphic-virtual-reality-headset-announced-price

This includes inside-out tracking sensors.


----------



## xkm1948 (Oct 31, 2016)

Illusion's VR Girlfriend game has a demo available free to download now. 

http://vrkanojo.com/index_en.php


----------



## alucasa (Oct 31, 2016)

xkm1948 said:


> Illusion's VR Girlfriend game has a demo available free to download now.
> 
> http://vrkanojo.com/index_en.php



The default game will suck with the censorship. Gotta wait for HF's complete nude patch.


----------



## xkm1948 (Oct 31, 2016)

alucasa said:


> The default game will suck with the censorship. Gotta wait for HR's complete nude patch.



I will be downloading it anyway. Gonna try it tonight.

Kinda wish Nekoworks would release a full version of Nekopalive. The demo version of Nekopalive already blew me away.


----------



## xkm1948 (Oct 31, 2016)

Also I find it amazing that Illusion always say "our games are only for domestic Japanese consumers", yet the entire game description and control are in English. Haha.


----------



## alucasa (Oct 31, 2016)

I recall watching a video of Illusion head office. Half of staffs were females. It was a fun video.

Their games are indeed only for Japan. Some of their games are about raping, so they need to protect themselves. They often use English to look cool. I even own few Illusion game retail boxes.


----------



## xkm1948 (Oct 31, 2016)

alucasa said:


> I recall watching a video of Illusion head office. Half of staffs were females. It was a fun video.
> 
> Their games are indeed only for Japan. Some of their games are about raping, so they need to protect themselves. They often use English to look cool. I even own few Illusion game retail boxes.




VR and some adult softwares are, well you know, harmless.


----------



## alucasa (Oct 31, 2016)

xkm1948 said:


> VR and some adult softwares are, well you know, harmless.



Completely harmless. 

Far better than actually going out there, do the stuff, serve time, and then get registered as a sex offender for life.


----------



## xkm1948 (Nov 1, 2016)

Just spent 2 hrs in VR GF demo. See my review here:

https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...dult-vr-games-have-built-in-benchmark.227393/


----------



## Guitar (Nov 15, 2016)

Brought my PSVR into work on Friday, everybody loved it. Played a bit of The Heist and some of that space game on the same disc, then brought out Batman which we had a lot of fun playing together figuring out the 'puzzles' and stuff. Most of my fun VR experiences have come from meeting others (in VR or playing with others locally). I still have my Vive boxed up ready to sell, but Arizona Sunshine comes out next month and I really want to play it.

They also announced a $220 accessory to make the Vive wireless. It is interesting, especially if it works, but I can't help think the Vive 2 or something better will probably be announced within a year and include that so why bother.


----------



## P4-630 (Nov 17, 2016)

*Google Earth VR









*
*Bringing the whole wide world to virtual reality*
"_The world has so many beautiful and amazing places to visit. If we're lucky, we're able to travel and see a few of them.
But even the most active travelers can only see a fraction. What if we could see them all? 

Ten years ago, Google Earth began as an effort to help people everywhere explore our planet.
And now, with more than two billion downloads, many have. 
Today, we are introducing Google Earth VR as our next step to help the world see the world.
With Earth VR, you can fly over a city, stand at the top of the highest peaks, and even soar into space._"

"_Google Earth VR lets you explore the world from totally new perspectives in virtual reality.
Stroll the streets of Tokyo, soar over the Grand Canyon, or walk around the Eiffel Tower.
This virtual reality app lets you see the world’s cities, landmarks, and natural wonders.
You can fly over a city, stand at the top of the highest peaks, and even soar into space.
Earth VR comes with cinematic tours and hand-picked destinations that send you to the Amazon River, 
the Manhattan skyline, the Grand Canyon, the Swiss Alps, and more._"

http://store.steampowered.com/app/348250/

FREE.


----------



## marmiteonpizza (Nov 18, 2016)

P4-630 said:


> *Google Earth VR
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Might just have to get my Vive out for this!


----------



## newconroer (Nov 26, 2016)

I finally found a review of Rift vs Vive which informed me of things I did not know before, though somewhere in my brain I was looking to find such details, yet didn't know how to ask the question.

The summary as I understood it - using an analogy - is that the Vive is like the Nintendo Wii. It's interactive, full room experience, and focuses more on 'fun' games and activities. Where as the Rift is more about detail and depth to particular titles, where you are mainly sitting or standing without much moving.

Both platforms can work with the other's titles. Rift is a simple GUI setting to allow third party applications and Vive can achieve it with some third party software installed.
I've been told that the real comparison can only be had when the Rift release it's touch controllers. It may not make it any better than the Vive experience, though it will create a little more immersion.

My concerns are that :

A) I don't have a ton of space to move around in any ways, so the 'full room' experience isn't going to work. I certainly won't be doing any bowling or sports like activities.
B) There may yet still be titles that feel better with the Xbox controller, as opposed to touch controllers. The Rift then gives you the flexibility of using either or
C) That the games that benefit most from Vive's full immersion approach(similar to full room experience), are some what silly or fun games, such as cooking in a kitchen or etc.
D) Vive has that over the head strap which is apparently aggravating and also is bigger/clunkier/heavier
E) I use a preamp/amp in front of my sound card. What happens to my audio/headphone options when using the VR units?


Further questions for VR owners:

A) If I put the headset on in a title that doesn't support 3D/VR, will it still bring the image to my eyes, effectively making it so that I no longer need a monitor for most games and that it blocks out the room/world around you, giving you a pseudo-immersive experience?
B) Does the head tracking work in non VR supported titles?
C) Does the cabling of either cause a lot of restriction or were any supplied cables so short that it was problematic, even when sitting down?
D) Both units require HDMI ports. Do they have to be HDMI ports via the GPU or can it work with a motherboard's built-in HDMI as well? I already have multiple monitors, one DVI-D, one HDMI. Modern NVIDIA GPUs do not play nice when filling up all the inputs simultaneously.
E) I am pretty 'eww' about things on my face for extended period of times. I get a bit freaked out if paintball too long or wear a motorcycle helmet more than a few hours. I hear the insides can get a bit gunky, any one had that problem? Could I slip a wash cloth or a rag in between the padding and my skin?
F) I am told the resolution of the headsets makes it feel like you're looking at 480p content. Would this mean then VR is currently more about the full room/full body 'Wii' type experience with fun games, rather than a high quality imagery immersion?

Games such as the following would be top of my list currently, however if the VR experience is good, I am definitely open to not only new games though new genres :

ARK
Osiris
The Forest
Savage Lands
Fallout 4
Skyrim


Thanks


----------



## Guitar (Nov 26, 2016)

newconroer said:


> The summary as I understood it - using an analogy - is that the Vive is like the Nintendo Wii. It's interactive, full room experience, and focuses more on 'fun' games and activities. Where as the Rift is more about detail and depth to particular titles, where you are mainly sitting or standing without much moving.


Not the worst summary I guess - I wouldn't say that is True. I'd say the Rift is similar to the 360 where it's got the power and games are fine/fun to play on it. The Vive is like the PS3 where it is super powerful but nobody has quite yet to unlock the possibilities yet. The PSVR is more like the Wii, easier for casuals, fun, sacrifices price/quality of graphics etc for fun gameplay and affordability.


> Both platforms can work with the other's titles. Rift is a simple GUI setting to allow third party applications and Vive can achieve it with some third party software installed.
> I've been told that the real comparison can only be had when the Rift release it's touch controllers. It may not make it any better than the Vive experience, though it will create a little more immersion.


I don't believe there are be a true comparison of Vive vs Rift until the Rift does get room scale - but even then, it's been at least 6 months on the Oculus without it - it is very clear that it isn't their first priority with the headset so that worries me a bit.



> A) I don't have a ton of space to move around in any ways, so the 'full room' experience isn't going to work. I certainly won't be doing any bowling or sports like activities.


This is a good consideration, but remember even with just motion controls you don't need to walk, you can interact just by moving arms around and moving in a small square/circle. Room scale can be very big or very small.



> B) There may yet still be titles that feel better with the Xbox controller, as opposed to touch controllers. The Rift then gives you the flexibility of using either or


So does the Vive.



> C) That the games that benefit most from Vive's full immersion approach(similar to full room experience), are some what silly or fun games, such as cooking in a kitchen or etc.


My main problem with the Vive at the moment is lack of games. Once games start coming out like Arizona Sunshine and Budget Cuts, we hopefully will see more "AAA" content, but who knows. I've heard a lot of Oculus games are fun, but would be better with motion control and are short experiences as well rather than full games (everest for example).



> A) If I put the headset on in a title that doesn't support 3D/VR, will it still bring the image to my eyes, effectively making it so that I no longer need a monitor for most games and that it blocks out the room/world around you, giving you a pseudo-immersive experience?


You will sit in a theater in VR basically. Is it immersive? Meh, to some people sure. There are also programs like VorpX where you can trick other games into working in 3D/VR btw, but doesn't always work great.



> B) Does the head tracking work in non VR supported titles?


Very hit or miss, without a dedicated profile for something like VorpX or a third party mod, usually miss.



> C) Does the cabling of either cause a lot of restriction or were any supplied cables so short that it was problematic, even when sitting down?


When sitting down, not at all. When standing/moving on the Vive, yes. I have an extension cable set that works well and I can just barely strain that ---- but I have a BIG play space.



> D) Both units require HDMI ports. Do they have to be HDMI ports via the GPU or can it work with a motherboard's built-in HDMI as well? I already have multiple monitors, one DVI-D, one HDMI. Modern NVIDIA GPUs do not play nice when filling up all the inputs simultaneously.


Considering your video card is what powers it, definitely needs to be hooked up to the video card.



> E) I am pretty 'eww' about things on my face for extended period of times. I get a bit freaked out if paintball too long or wear a motorcycle helmet more than a few hours. I hear the insides can get a bit gunky, any one had that problem? Could I slip a wash cloth or a rag in between the padding and my skin?


Use sleep masks or a VR Cover or other disposable/washable covers, they are out there.



> F) I am told the resolution of the headsets makes it feel like you're looking at 480p content. Would this mean then VR is currently more about the full room/full body 'Wii' type experience with fun games, rather than a high quality imagery immersion?


False.


> Games such as the following would be top of my list currently, however if the VR experience is good, I am definitely open to not only new games though new genres :
> 
> ARK
> Osiris
> ...



If you want to play games like this, then get a Rift. The Vive is meant to be played with motion controllers and ideally standing/moving, these games really are just meant to be seated experiences with controllers (ideally KBM but).


----------



## newconroer (Nov 26, 2016)

Thanks a lot GUitar.

For the covers, did you mean : https://vrcover.com/ or similar?

In regards to HDMI connection, I read one of the headsets had a separate unit (probably for the array sensors) that also required an HDMI plug.

I am also aware Razer has a unit coming out, which if they manage to make performance a bit better and the item more comfortable, then the price tag looks impressive.


----------



## Guitar (Nov 26, 2016)

That is what I meant yes. The Vive has a separate unit but it is like a jump box before it goes to PC - it still has to go into the video card. No idea about the Rift but it uses a camera which should be USB.

Razer had a beta/alpha unit out for a while, but it didn't get much support. I doubt there new one will either. However, there are multiple companies coming out with headsets.

IMO, now is not the time to get into VR unless you have money to spend. I believe in a max of 2 years time, we will have a handful of very good headsets that have some form of wireless, motion tracking, and or compatibility across systems/games.

Not sure how much headsets are going for used, I haven't bothered to list my Vive yet, but I would definitely get something used if you can find something in good condition just so you can avoid part of the premium.


----------



## newconroer (Nov 26, 2016)

Guitar said:


> That is what I meant yes. The Vive has a separate unit but it is like a jump box before it goes to PC - it still has to go into the video card. No idea about the Rift but it uses a camera which should be USB.
> 
> Razer had a beta/alpha unit out for a while, but it didn't get much support. I doubt there new one will either. However, there are multiple companies coming out with headsets.
> 
> ...



What happens to games that use analog sticks to induce camera movement? Does the head tracking cancel that out and you can use that analog axis to perform another function?


----------



## newconroer (Nov 28, 2016)

Agh, three posts in a row - I can't edit these ;/

I am leaning towards the Rift because of the Touch controllers coming out soon. They seem more comfortable, fitted and thought out than the Vive wands. The wands are pretty big and seems like a lot of the plastic /area space is pointless.
Also concerned about the 'track' pad that they use. To me that sounds like it's digital based where the analog stick on the Oculus is, well, analog in the first instance therefore giving more precision and clarity on what you are doing.


----------



## newconroer (Dec 5, 2016)

Hey,

Rift received ; you can add me to the club house.


I had some questions for Guitar and Mindweaver, which were :


Spoiler



_1. Does the CV1 ship with any USB 3.0 cables? How long are they?

2. I will need a USB 3.0 extension for the sensor and for the head unit. Any recommendations?

3. I also have Touch on the way. Is it accurate that you need USB 3.0 for headset, and each sensor? 

4. What height is your sensor? I want to position mine about three inches above my eye level when standing and hope the angle facing downwards will be sharp enough to pick up the head unit when sitting._

(and here's a question I asked above that went unanswered)

_5. What happens to games that use analog sticks to induce camera movement? Does the head tracking cancel that out and you can use that analog axis to perform another function?_




Here is what I can answer now owning one :



Spoiler



1. Technically it does ship with cables.

HDMI /USB headset combo cable (13.1ft/4m long) - detachable from headset (though not intended unless replacing/troubleshooting). If you're thinking about buying a long HDMI and/or USB cable to immediately replace the standard with something longer, you cannot. It's a propriety cable in several ways. You should get a USB extension instead.
Sensor USB cable (8.2ft/2.5m long)- attached/fixed (at least from the outside, again, maybe replaceable /troubleshooting). Keep in mind when placing your sensor(s) that if you are seated mostly, then desk -horizontal mounting will maybe change later to wall/ceiling - vertical placement. Another six to ten feet may make all the difference. In order to prepare for needing that flexibility(no cable pun jokes please), I would suggest buying an appropriate length (maybe do some rough room measurements beforehand) USB extension for each sensor
I'd further suggest a USB extension even if it's only a short one, simple to act as a 'snap box.' This means if you yank any of the cabling, it will most likely come loose at the extension connection and not the headset/GPU/sensor(s).

2. I found a compatible USB extension from the Cable Matters series (they do 3ft/1m, 6ft/2m, 10ft/3m, 16ft/5m)

https://www.amazon.com/Cable-Matters®-SuperSpeed-Female-Extension/dp/B00C7S1B4W  (replace amazon.com with .co.uk (or other countries) to get the same link/product in your area)

3. Yes each device sans the controller needs USB 3.0

Specs for USB were raised. It is now USB 3.0 across the board (sans the Xbox controller) for the CV1
Special note : All devices should show as USB 3.0 though sometimes the UI flakes out and says 2.0 (if you replug them, they register 3.0) either way, it's still working as intended. As long as they showed as USB 3.0 in the compatibility tool, initial setup/diagnostics or device information in the Oculus Home GUI at least once, then it's fine.​
4. I positioned mine initially on the desk, which is about a foot beneath my forehead height, with the sensor angled upwards towards my face. When I stand up, it has no issues staying with me. Thus equally if you mounted it at eye level when standing and aimed it down, it will see you sitting.

5. I cannot answer this 100% however thus far I've noticed a mix of results.

In Obduction, you have head tracking while the right analog stick makes your body turn at 90 degree intervals. In order to successfully navigate you have to angle your vision and time it with the right stick motion to move about successfully. So far this has been the most nausea inducing program I have tried. It's extremely awkward and I cannot figure out why on Earth they designed it like this. It's so unnatural.

In Araya, you have head tracking while the right analog stick turns your character. I suspect this is quite common for now until they come up with new movement methods. They key is finding the right stick sensitivity to match your head tracking otherwise you get a bit light headed from the speed mismatch.



My next/new questions relates to the Touch sensor setup and Vorpx.

*Touch sensors: * All the reviewers(independent) have stated that two sensors is required for the controllers to function yet also serves as enough tracking coverage for room scale. Though I noticed that they all had some type of ceiling or high elevated wall mounting which would mean that the two sensors can see from above.

I want to identify whether you can place one behind you and in front of you and still achieve the same result. My concern is that your body will potentially block one of the cameras as you are moving about and cause the tracking on the Touch, to fall away or become intermittent/interrupted.
This may be why they suggested three as a minimum in a seated/standing scenario.

Any thoughts on this?

*Vorpx: *Some tell me to buy it, it's worth it and others say no it's not A) still too complicated/buggy and B) if one had the intention of playing non VR games in VR (at least for head tracking), it's a bit of a let down.

I am OK with A) ; yes it is unfortunate if you spent money on something that does not work well, though the complicated part I can manage. However the latter, concerning the lackluster results when you do have it setup, is hit or miss with different games.

If anyone has used it for the likes of Skyrim, Fallout 4, Ark (native ARK HMD isn't nice still), Osiris, or any other modern titles they would like to comment?



Games I've tried that shine in VR (without any modding or tools such as Vorpx) so far :

Project Cars
Assetto Corsa
Dirt Rally
Solus Project



Other helpful image quality and performance related things...

*1.* *Oculus debug tool* (and some game .ini files ) allow you to up the SuperSampling over your Rift to improve image quality as well as set a FPS counter in game.

Rule of thumb for using the debug tool sampling feature :

GTX 1080 maximum setting of 1.3-2 depending on the game
GTX 1070 maximum setting of 0.8-1.3 depending on the game
Anything lesser down towards the minimum spec GPU, would be maximum setting up to 0.8 depending on the game​
There are some cases where you can go higher with your hardware - you will have to test.


*Instructions for using the debug tool:*


Spoiler




*How to Run the Oculus Debug Tool to Improve Image Quality*

1) Download the latest Oculus SDK from here and install. General use instructions here
2) Close any running instance of Oculus Home and / or Rift games you may be running.
3) Open Oculus Home again first, before anything else.
4) Now open the Oculus Debug tool _before_ launching any games.
5) At the top under the Service section, click the ‘Pixels Per Display Pixel Override’ option to a value of your choosing between 0.0 - 2.0 [can go higher, not recommended] (no need to search for an ‘apply’ button – once the value is changed it should be active.
6) Launch your game of choice from within Oculus Home and enjoy the sharper image and revealed in-game detail.
7) You can keep the tool open and make adjustments in real time
For every subsequent game you want to play, open the debug tool first and set the value once again.

*How to Run the Oculus Debug Tool to see frame rate *

Repeat above steps 1-4 if you have not already
5) At the top under the Service section, click the ‘Visible Hud’ option and choose 'Performance' 

6) Under Performance HUD section, ensure the 'Mode' feature is set to 'Performance Summary'
7) To toggle this off, be in a game or Oculus software and set 'Visible Hud' option to 'None'

For every subsequent game you want to play, open the debug tool first and set the value once again.




Source:  http://www.roadtovr.com/improve-oculus-rift-game-image-quality-using-this-tool-oculus-debug-tool/







*2. ASW *(for Rift HMD using 1.8 runtime or newer on Windows 8.1 or higher)[Nvidia 900/1000 series only]


Asynchronous Space Warp*** is a bit of black magic in the VR world at the moment, though it's some Voodoo that actually works. By default the Rift uses ATW.

In short, if you find yourself unable to keep the 90fps in games with ATW or even the 45fps for that matter(especially if you've used the supersampling method to increase visual quality), then ASW is your savior.

In fact most Rift users now suggest it should be enabled regards as it does not interfere with ATW, it rather kicks in when ATW/90fps fails). It allows them to turn up the supersampling as well as in game graphics settings to much higher than before. As long as your game is still maintaining 45fps with ASW enabled, then it's virtually (ugh puns) the same as 90fps with ATW.



*** Useful reads on the subject of ATW and ASW
https://www.reddit.com/r/oculus/comments/4pmvy0/what_is_atw/
https://www.reddit.com/r/oculus/comments/56720c/eli5_difference_between_atw_asw_and_reprojection/


*Instructions on how to setup ASW with your Rift CV1*


Spoiler




1) Make a new txt file on your desktop, call it ASW.txt
2) Copy this text : 


Spoiler



Windows Registry Editor Version 5.00

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Oculus VR, LLC]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Oculus VR, LLC\LibOVR]
"AswEnabled"=dword:00000001



3) Save the file and then rename it to ASW.reg
4) Right click the file on the desktop and select 'merge'
5) Accept any notices and warnings
6) Open Oculus Home
7) Start a game in VR (can be on or off of Steam. You do not need to be in the game active window, it only has to be running on the computer)
8) Press Ctrl (either left or right Ctrl key) + numpad 4 to enable AUTO ASW
9) Restart your computer or restart the Oculus VR Runtime service if you know how

Source: https://www.reddit.com/r/oculus/comments/56af3t/detailed_stepbystep_guide_to_enabling_asw_through/


*To ensure it's working do the following :*


Spoiler




1) Navigate to your folder C:\users\username\Appdata\Local\Oculus
2) Find the newest dated text file titled 'Service _Year-xx-xx__xx.txt' e.g. i.e. Service_2016_12-05_10.24.09.txt and open it
3) Scroll to the bottom and hit CTRL F to open the search function
4) Input (no quotes) "[VirtualDisplay] -- Enabled ASW auto by keyboard --"
5) Select the 'Up' option in the direction section




If you see find that _Virtual Display_ -- _Enabled _line in the text, then it's now active permanently, until you disable it.

If you want to temporarily disable, press Ctrl + numpad 1 while a game is open

To turn it off indefinitely, edit your ASW.reg file to "AswEnabled"=dword:00000000 and then repeat steps 3-5 to remerge it, or directly edit the registry yourself and amend the dword value.



Testimonials for ASW:
Holy Shit
Quick Impressions


----------



## Guitar (Dec 5, 2016)

Sorry I couldn't provide more info since I don't own the Rift, time and just not being into VR much as of late don't help.

Project Cars was very good especially with the G27.

Solus Project didn't work very well on the Vive. I played GTA V a bit, it worked, but was wonky - I hadn't tried the Vive specific mod and the fixes it has.

Fallout 4 should actually have native VR support sooner or later, they mentioned it a while back.

I've heard VorpX can be hit or miss, definitely has weird configuration that works/sometimes works. Alien Isolation I hear is great (or used to be) with it -- I bought it specifically for VR but never got around.


----------



## Mindweaver (Dec 6, 2016)

I just added you @newconroer !

@Guitar you need to retry Solus Project. They fixed a lot of the bugs and it works really well now. I picked it up on sale for $9.99.


----------



## P4-630 (Dec 6, 2016)

Mindweaver said:


> I picked it up on sale for $9.99



On steam it's 20 Euros at the moment I see... You may have bought it at GOG?:
https://www.gog.com/game/the_solus_project 50% Off


----------



## Mindweaver (Dec 6, 2016)

P4-630 said:


> On steam it's 20 Euros at the moment I see... You may have bought it at GOG?:
> https://www.gog.com/game/the_solus_project 50% Off



No, I bought it during the Steam Autumn sale. I have to say it's pretty amazing, but it still has some bugs.. But the devs are still working on VR updates. They just put out a pretty big one. I'd still buy it at full price, but for $9.99 it's a no brainer.


----------



## Guitar (Dec 6, 2016)

My Vive is still sitting in the box, there's only two games to take it out for that I'd play and even then it isn't tempting enough unfortunately.


----------



## newconroer (Dec 8, 2016)

Hey, any one want to add me for Oculus specific or other VR games, my account name is HoIIywood (use capital I instead of L)
Am playing Dead and Buried this evening at the moment.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Dec 8, 2016)

Hugo Gernsback was an inventor who produced the 'teleyeglasses' in 1968, some 48 years before the Oculus Rift VR headset went on sale.

The TV glasses, which included a tiny screen for each eye, displayed stereoscopic or 3D images








According to a profile piece in Time magazine, Gernsback first thought up the concept in 1936 but ditched it as he deemed it to be too impractical.


However, shortly before the Time piece was published he is said to have ordered some employees to build a prototype.

'The teleyeglasses weighed about 140 grams and were built around small cathode-ray tubes that ran on low-voltage current from tiny batteries,' reports IEEE Spectrum.


Born Hugo Gernsbacher in what is now Luxembourg City, Gernsback later became a naturalised US citizen and a pioneering entrepreneur in the electronics industry. 

In 1908, he founded Modern Electronics - the world's first magazine about the electronics industry.

As an inventor, he held around 80 patents including an electric hairbrush and a battery-powered light-up mirror. 

Sometimes referred to as 'The Father of Science Fiction', he was also instrumental in the early history of sci-fi.

In 1926, he founded Amazing Stories, considered to be the first science fiction magazine. 

The Hugo Awards, presented annually since 1955 at the World Science Fiction Convention are also named after him.


----------



## xkm1948 (Dec 14, 2016)

If you enjoyed VR Girlfriend Kanojo and Nekopalive, here comes another VR dancing themed experience from Japan!


----------



## Urlyin (Dec 21, 2016)

Mindweaver add me to the club please... 

I have purchased the Razer OSVR HDK 2 Virtual Reality Headset for (cough*) my son (Santa is a cheap arse). I liked the Open Source connection since it kept my HP touchpad alive for years and of course the price of the Rift and Vive were out of my price range since I needed to upgrade my 780 TI to at least a 980. I settled for a Zotac 1070 Amp! Edition. So on Xmas morning I'll be busy setting things up and excited about sharing my experience with you guys and of course if I need to scream help! Happy Holidays All!


----------



## Mindweaver (Dec 22, 2016)

Urlyin said:


> Mindweaver add me to the club please...
> 
> I have purchased the Razer OSVR HDK 2 Virtual Reality Headset for (cough*) my son (Santa is a cheap arse). I liked the Open Source connection since it kept my HP touchpad alive for years and of course the price of the Rift and Vive were out of my price range since I needed to upgrade my 780 TI to at least a 980. I settled for a Zotac 1070 Amp! Edition. So on Xmas morning I'll be busy setting things up and excited about sharing my experience with you guys and of course if I need to scream help! Happy Holidays All!


Nice! Steam just started adding the OSVR logo to the games it works with in SteamVR just like they do with the Vive and Oculus games.

*EDIT: Added*


----------



## P4-630 (Dec 23, 2016)

Anyone using Samsung Gear VR?
It just arrived today, got it free. (With my Galaxy S7)

First time experience was not bad but unfortunately overall a grainy experience even after adjustments.
Any recommendations on Apps?


----------



## Mindweaver (Dec 23, 2016)

P4-630 said:


> Anyone using Samsung Gear VR?
> It just arrived today, got it free. (With my Galaxy S7)
> 
> First time experience was not bad but unfortunately overall a grainy experience even after adjustments.
> ...


I've got the newer black version and it's good. I use it with my Galaxy S7 Edge. Now, it's not as good as the CV1 or Vive, but it's still pretty good to be a phone viewer. If you have netflix then it's a must have app or the gear vr. I like Gunjack as well. I just picked it up on their Christmas sale for $4.99 and it's well worth the price. I actually have it on Steam VR as well for my Vive. I bought Dark days and Keep Talking and Nobody Explodes yesterday, but I've not tried them yet.

*EDIT: Do you want me to add you to the club?*


----------



## P4-630 (Dec 23, 2016)

Mindweaver said:


> If you have netflix then it's a must have app



Yeah I already installed it not yet used it.

Yeah you can add me to the club then I guess.
Thanks!


With other VR sets you don't have this grainy problem I think? Or?

For some reason I'm unable to install the Samsung VR app from the google play store because I live in Europe


----------



## Mindweaver (Dec 23, 2016)

P4-630 said:


> Yeah I already installed it not yet used it.
> 
> Yeah you can add me to the club then I guess.
> Thanks!
> ...


Yea, but on the vive and cv1 you really don't notice it when you get into it... but you do if you look for it. It should already be on your phone. On your phone just plug it into the Gear VR. If there is an update it will update then but it's that simple. You don't have to go anywhere to download it.


----------



## P4-630 (Dec 23, 2016)

Mindweaver said:


> You don't have to go anywhere to download it.



On the samsung site it seems it comes with more content, thats why.

Anyways I just tried Netflix, I just needed to disable the subtitles because the text is grainy/bit blurry, pretty cool though, got my own movie theater now hehehe..

The only downside is if you want to eat or drink something in the middle of something, then you would have to switch to phone camera view.


----------



## P4-630 (Dec 24, 2016)

Oh the first motion sickness kicked in while sitting in rollercoaster Coastiality....

@Mindweaver , yes I have found the way to scroll trough all the apps now.

Wished it had a search function though....


----------



## P4-630 (Dec 24, 2016)

It sucks to browse the samsung store though with the touchpad on the headset, many times when I want to go to the next page it jumps to another category again...


----------



## Mindweaver (Dec 25, 2016)

P4-630 said:


> Oh the first motion sickness kicked in while sitting in rollercoaster Coastiality....
> 
> @Mindweaver , yes I have found the way to scroll trough all the apps now.
> 
> Wished it had a search function though....





P4-630 said:


> It sucks to browse the samsung store though with the touchpad on the headset, many times when I want to go to the next page it jumps to another category again...



Yea, I hate the store! lol It needs a lot of work.


----------



## newconroer (Dec 28, 2016)

I am aware VR labs published an article on their page about confirming the earlier waves of the lenses were shipped out with ill fitting adapters, and this had been rectified. However when I asked them to clarify further and if this was still an issue in any way, I received no response.

Therefore, I had been following the topics elsewhere about making your own adapter because the fit quality of the VR labs lenses were still poor according to recent buyers (and they also are expensive lenses).
I have since gone the DIY route and having received all the pieces back, they are fitted and working 100% in my Rift. There is less than 1mm of space between the two lenses(inserts and the original Rift), that can be adjusted minutely back out to about 1.5-2mm if you desire.

I suspect most people will get them as close as possible without touching, as they stay in place.

The version I used (#2 below) :









*Adapters*

1. Popular round lens base design  comes in 40mm and 43mm variant, to be used in conjunction with Zenni Optical models 450015 or 550021 respectively.

2. Revised version of above, includes wider adapter frame, tighter fit and detachable lens inserts. Comes in 40mm and 43mm variant, to be used in conjunction with Zenni Optical models 450015 or 550021 respectively.

3. Alternative design for Zarruchi lenses, good option for Australian based users who want local dealings

4. VR lab official 
Uses the Rift standard sized lens****

5. VR lab lens alternative. Similar to what you would receive from VR labs, yet with a stronger fitting one piece frame. Uses the Rift standard sized lens**


**** Sizes are HxW:

Rift - 51.8mm x 54.7mm
Vive - 50.1mm 46.7mm








*Where to print/buy*

https://www.3dhubs.com/3dprint

1. Upload your .stl file(s) {which you downloaded earlier from the links above in this post}
2. Select 'General Purpose Plastics'
3. In the filter section, select 'Recommended' and then leave the others at default.
4. To the right, input your location either by zip/post code, state/province and/or country
5. Below that is a 'materials' search box. Input "PLA" no quotes and then hit the Enter key
6. Browse your results

Things to look for :


Available material -  ideally they offer ABS, though PLA will do. Additionally clicking on 'See All Materials' (if given) will bring up another window, that indicates other materials available and on the right side column, the cost to change the micron or layering level. As a reminder, 200 microns is fine for this adapter, and 100 is even better).
The price (which is calculated for one quantity of the print .stl you uploaded
The delivery service they offer and it's related price
The ready by date is how soon it can be made, not delivered.








None of them speak about infill, though I suspect as long as it's structurally intact, then it does not matter - in fact the less infill the better to save weight on your face.



If you are a UK resident, I highly recommend using George's shop as pictured above. He was able to make them the same day and shipped the next business day. The print was expected, finished well and fit as intended.

Go here to reach a quote link for him (click on Get a Quote From this Hub at the top right)

Please give George a try if you are UK based. Feel free to ask questions. He's an engineer and physicist...a 'boffin' as it were.


If you have any others to suggest, please do and we can compile a list based on location for everyone's ease of access and use.



*Where to buy lenses*

40mm
43mm
Rift standard
Australia/NZ geo specific (or is it sympathetic?)



*Notes on the Lenses*

First and foremost, if you have not had an eye exam in less than a year, have one done. It may be premature, though better to be accurate now than order lenses that are for an aged prescription.

If ordering from Zenni, I would recommend that you meet your prescription in every way possible including Prism***

Anti reflective - oleophobic coating
No blueguard**
No high index* (unless your prescription requests it)
No other features


**** *Prism is extremely important when using the Rift and other similar devices.

Also know that prisms are usually spread across both eyes. If you have a prism in your right eye of +3.0, your prescription most likely reads +1.5 prism on each eye, and then the the direction or 'base' which could be "up" or "out"
If you have a really low prism such as +0.50 then it's unlikely it is spread onto both eyes, as the lower number you get, the less possible it is to split the prism. Zenni do offer 0.25 though I wouldn't risk it. Stick with the recommendation by your optometrist.

Zenni will ask you to submit information for both eyes if you opt for a prism adjustment. If you only have it on one eye, then leave the other eye information blank.

**** The jury is still out on the significance of blue light when using digital devices and whether it affects your melatonin. If it is not in your glasses prescription, then skip it.

*** High index is about aesthetics in most cases, for those with high prescription that results in thick lenses, it allows them a more thinner pleasant looking lens. The extra thickness should be on the back side of the lens, not the front, meaning it won't cause spacing issues between the Rift lenses and the adapter lenses. This is another reason to avoid reversing the orientation of the lenses as done by VR lens labs.


*Installation *


Do one lens at a time
Pay careful attention to the top area of the lens alignment while it is still in the glasses frame. It is advised to mark it with a Sharpie or similar style marker at the top's flat side. You will not see it in your view when playing
When removing the lenses, check the underside of where the frame meets the lens to see if there's a small screw. If so, loosen it and the lens will come free ; otherwise they may be push out lenses. Zennis listed above are the screw type.
When you slot the lens into groove of the adapter or adapter frame, pinch it at the top and bottom firmly but not excessively. Then put it up to your respective eye and gently rotate it with the free hand - just to ensure that the 'top' point you marked earlier does indeed give you the best vision. You will know because to much deviation and you will start to lose focus or clarity. Once you are happy with the alignment, you are done. If you are using the version with removable inserts, do as recommended above for the alignment, yet then also hold it a bit tighter afterwards while you insert it into the frame itself. Once it's in, it will be harder to rotate than before though it can be done if you need final adjustments.

*Final figures *(including shipping)

43mm lens adapter print - $9
Prescrption Zenni 43mm lenses with Prism and anti glare $32.95
If you do not have a prism, then subtract $9.95 and if you live in America the shipping may be less. 


*Final thoughts*


Eliminated the pain and inconvenience of glasses
Eliminated the pain and inconvenience of contacts
Means Lasek doesn't have to be in your future
Cost effective vs other marketed solutions
Suitable for any one whom already has prescription or plano glasses
Confirmed working, stable
Provides better FOV
Protect your Rift lenses
Makes sharing the Rift with others easier and better, particularly with the hot swap adapter versions



If you've been toying with this idea, take the plunge, it is worth it. The turn around time for all the parts was less than two weeks, despite being the Christmas season.


----------



## P4-630 (Dec 29, 2016)

"_HTC expected to unveil HTC Vive 2 at CES 2017, says report

HTC is likely to unveil its second-generation VR device, the HTC Vive 2, at the upcoming CES 2017 to be held in Las Vegas from January 1-5, according to a Taipei-based Central News Agency (CNA) report.

*The Vive 2 is expected to utilize a wireless transmitter to connect with PC systems and come with two 4K displays with a monitor refresh rate of 120Hz instead of 90Hz for the current model, said the report.*

Meanwhile, HTC also reduced recently the price of its HTC Vive devices sold in the China market by 10%, apparently to pave the way for the launch of the new Vive 2, indicated the report._"

http://www.digitimes.com/news/a20161228PD202.html


----------



## Mindweaver (Dec 30, 2016)

P4-630 said:


> "_HTC expected to unveil HTC Vive 2 at CES 2017, says report
> 
> HTC is likely to unveil its second-generation VR device, the HTC Vive 2, at the upcoming CES 2017 to be held in Las Vegas from January 1-5, according to a Taipei-based Central News Agency (CNA) report.
> 
> ...



HTC has already confirmed that no Vive 2 at CES. They need to focus on content not new hardware. The wireless addon will start selling at the first of the year and is just an addon. There isn't any eta on the new controllers, but we might see the controllers at CES alone with the new Lighthouses. Also, it's worth noting the new lighthouses aren't any "better" than the current ones, just cheaper to make.


----------



## newconroer (Dec 30, 2016)

They would be shooting themselves in the foot by releasing another HDM, even if it did come with wireless, true 4k etc.


----------



## Mindweaver (Dec 30, 2016)

newconroer said:


> They would be shooting themselves in the foot by releasing another HDM, even if it did come with wireless, true 4k etc.



Yea, people don't realize how demanding the current hardware really is with super sampling set high. The default super sampling settings are pretty low. It's amazing how much sharper and clearer it is with higher SS. I can't turn it up to high with my current 970 but I can turn it up a little and it makes a world of difference. People are struggling with 1080's with really high SS settings.


----------



## newconroer (Dec 30, 2016)

Agreed. I don't know why they think 120hz is a goal. 90hz feels fine and even without super sampling increases, 1080 users are struggling in some titles to hold 90fps/hz. 

Also I tend to view supersampling as downsampling - it's not native. If the HMDs provided better resolution as standard, I would not be surprised if we got improved IQ at less performance cost than forcing the sampling.


----------



## Mindweaver (Dec 30, 2016)

newconroer said:


> Agreed. I don't know why they think 120hz is a goal. 90hz feels fine and even without super sampling increases, 1080 users are struggling in some titles to hold 90fps/hz.
> 
> Also I tend to view supersampling as downsampling - it's not native. If the HMDs provided better resolution as standard, I would not be surprised if we got improved IQ at less performance cost than forcing the sampling.



Have you checked out this new gun controller indiegogo page? It looks interesting.
*
EDIT: I just bought Onward *


----------



## Urlyin (Dec 30, 2016)

Okay everyone I don't want to sound alarmed but I think I just jumped into a can of worms... lol
The Razor HDK2 is a true developers HDM and given I was told so prior to purchasing I will own the issues I have run into during setup.
Even the initial setup can be cumbersome and convoluted with threads spanning several release versions of the OSVR core. But having dived in I can see how things have slowly evolved to its current state.

It's been tuff sledding and lots and lots of trial and error. My biggest problem in the beginning was not putting the osvr folder in the correct location and adding [osvr] to the Steam VR config file. Going through online guides and youtube vids I don't recall seeing it stated this had to be anything other than copying the osvr
directory to the Steam VR folder E:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\config\openvr (E: being my Steam program DIR). However I danced around for hours with Steam VR not detecting the headset. The problem was solved when I read a "How To" on setting up of Elite Dangerous and making sure you add the osvr line to the config file for
Steam VR. But after adding the line I realized it was looking for [osvr] not [openvr] folder as stated in most guides.

So Stream VR is running and I have lots of work still to go in terms of getting certain games to work correctly and I could ramble on but I think the worst is over and junior is playing Subnautica which makes him happy.
It plays smooth and the graphics are working well without any screen door effects. So for me more trail and error which also works as a learning tool for the little guy...


----------



## newconroer (Dec 30, 2016)

Urlyin said:


> Okay everyone I don't want to sound alarmed but I think I just jumped into a can of worms... lol
> The Razor HDK2 is a true developers HDM and given I was told so prior to purchasing I will own the issues I have run into during setup.
> Even the initial setup can be cumbersome and convoluted with threads spanning several release versions of the OSVR core. But having dived in I can see how things have slowly evolved to its current state.
> 
> ...



Interesting choice - certainly the uphill climb between the three units. I cringe when I see the lack of OSVR support on games.

At least Subnautica is nice to you. I have zero super sampling turned on and even with low graphics and Asynchronous Space Warp enabled, it dips below 45fps and stutters making it a real uneasy experience on the Rift.


----------



## Urlyin (Dec 30, 2016)

newconroer said:


> Interesting choice - certainly the uphill climb between the three units. I cringe when I see the lack of OSVR support on games.
> 
> At least Subnautica is nice to you. I have zero super sampling turned on and even with low graphics and Asynchronous Space Warp enabled, it dips below 45fps and stutters making it a real uneasy experience on the Rift.



Mostly certainly is a uphill climb with a 60lb backpack dragging a boat anchor... but that's part of the fun  Learning and getting to know the ins and outs. I've found some of the cheaper games on Steam VR work really well... just tried Mount Wingsuit was great till I hit the ground.


----------



## Urlyin (Dec 31, 2016)

Pretty cool demo from Epic called Showdown VR a short demo but good... download https://www.unrealengine.com/marketplace/showdown-demo

Check it out if you have time...


----------



## WhiteNoise (Jan 1, 2017)

I received my Oculus Rift CV1 yesterday. This is my first time to use VR and I am just blown away with how very cool it is. Just awesome. I wish best buy had the touch controllers in stock but they don't so I have to wait for my order to come in next Friday. I cannot wait to use those.

I am running pixel density at 1.8 with no problems at the moment. I haven't tried some of the more demanding games yet. I bought the VorpX software but I haven't tried using it yet. Gonna do that today. I have no idea how to use it though so I will start reading up on it soon. I'm looking forward to trying FO4 with it.

So umm yeah add me to the club please.


----------



## Urlyin (Jan 1, 2017)

WhiteNoise said:


> I received my Oculus Rift CV1 yesterday. This is my first time to use VR and I am just blown away with how very cool it is. Just awesome. I wish best buy had the touch controllers in stock but they don't so I have to wait for my order to come in next Friday. I cannot wait to use those.
> 
> I am running pixel density at 1.8 with no problems at the moment. I haven't tried some of the more demanding games yet. I bought the VorpX software but I haven't tried using it yet. Gonna do that today. I have no idea how to use it though so I will start reading up on it soon. I'm looking forward to trying FO4 with it.
> 
> So umm yeah add me to the club please.



Welcome to the Club!


Just got TF2 working in the HMD... Right click on TF2 properties in Steam, type -VR under Set Launch Options and uncheck Use Desktop Game Theatre while SteamVR is active...
So you got me wanting to try FO4 myself again but it starts in Theatre mode so need to find out how to set it up to run like TF2...
Good Luck and gratz on your new HMD 

Anyone try EVE: Valkyrie yet?


----------



## Mindweaver (Jan 2, 2017)

@Urlyin I'm glad you are working through it. Razer is really shaping that HMD up nicely. The best part is that it's all upgradable. 

@WhiteNoise welcome to the club! Yea, touch will blow your mind as well. I haven't used it yet, but I can remember seeing my hands in VR for the first time and it was amazing.


----------



## Urlyin (Jan 3, 2017)

Mindweaver said:


> @Urlyin I'm glad you are working through it. Razer is really shaping that HMD up nicely. The best part is that it's all upgradable.
> 
> @WhiteNoise welcome to the club! Yea, touch will blow your mind as well. I haven't used it yet, but I can remember seeing my hands in VR for the first time and it was amazing.



Yeah stumbling, bumbling through it... disappointed to read there are tracking issues not yet resolved. Big issue for me are controllers since I'm not crazy about using Xbox controllers in Steam or the Steam controller which I hate even more. I could cough up another 80 bucks or so on a Leap Motion which you can use your hands as well. But using psmove controller with two Playstation eye cameras has caught my attention and looks easy enough to setup for Octulus link: 








There are some setup guides on the OSVR site for HDK2. I got the two cameras for less than 10 bucks and the controller for 30 dollars so it will be interesting to setup since it appears to be seen as a Vive controller I believe. I was evening thinking of seeing if a Vive controller would work in Steam without the headset. The HDK2 is seen as lighthouse hardware in Steam if I recall correctly... mucking through the json config files for devices is where I need to head next.


----------



## Mindweaver (Jan 4, 2017)

Urlyin said:


> Yeah stumbling, bumbling through it... disappointed to read there are tracking issues not yet resolved. Big issue for me are controllers since I'm not crazy about using Xbox controllers in Steam or the Steam controller which I hate even more. I could cough up another 80 bucks or so on a Leap Motion which you can use your hands as well. But using psmove controller with two Playstation eye cameras has caught my attention and looks easy enough to setup for Octulus link:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yea, the PSMoveService with the controllers and 2 camera's are much better than using leap motion. I actually wrote a small program for PSMoveService a few months ago that would calculate your W and Y settings based on your 360 degree position called "_PS_Move_Rotation_Tool.exe_" (_It's some where in the project on GitHub, but just to be clear I didn't write any of the PSMoveService it self_). I was using this service with my DK1 and the problem I had was the controllers would slowly rotate out of position based on my hmd, because the dk1 lacked a positional camera. I believe those issues are fixed now with HMD that have a positional camera like the HDK2. I haven't been keeping up with the project, but it's really coming along. I believe now they are working on the PSVR HMD support of the project. It will be a good cheap solution when they finish giving users the option of buying the whole psvr setup, and using it with a PC.

Now on using the leap motion.. It's works good when both of your hands are right in front of the leap motion, but once they aren't then that's where the trouble begins.. lol It's really hard to hold both controllers and do everything with them right in front of your face.. It doesn't seem like much at first but after a few minutes it feels like you are holding 2 bricks.. lol


----------



## P4-630 (Jan 4, 2017)

@Mindweaver can you add me?

Samsung Gear VR / Galaxy S7 Gold Platinum


----------



## Mindweaver (Jan 4, 2017)

P4-630 said:


> @Mindweaver can you add me?
> 
> Samsung Gear VR / Galaxy S7 Gold Palladium


Added! Have you bought any games? I just bought Gunjack for it and it really good on my Galaxy S7 Edge. Netflix is really good too.


----------



## P4-630 (Jan 4, 2017)

Mindweaver said:


> Added! Have you bought any games? I just bought Gunjack for it and it really good on my Galaxy S7 Edge. Netflix is really good too.



Yeah I tried Netflix but after a half hour or so my nose starts to hurt...
I didn't buy any app/game yet but I might.

When I'm buying a game(s) I know for sure I definitely need to buy a controller because using the touchpad on the headset sucks hard.

Do you happen to know if a controller works in the store, main start area and for the general free apps/games as well?


----------



## Mindweaver (Jan 4, 2017)

P4-630 said:


> Yeah I tried Netflix but after a half hour or so my nose starts to hurt...
> I didn't buy any app/game yet but I might.
> 
> When I'm buying a game(s) I know for sure I definitely need to buy a controller because using the touchpad on the headset sucks hard.
> ...


Yea, I still need to pick up a good controller. I've been holding off mainly because they are adding XBox One controller support soon.


----------



## P4-630 (Jan 4, 2017)

Mindweaver said:


> Yea, I still need to pick up a good controller. I've been holding off mainly because they are adding XBox One controller support soon.



So the Xbox one controller comes with bluetooth support?

I own a xbox360 wireless controller so that won't work, too bad...

I'm reading on various sites the *SteelSeries Stratus XL* is a good controller for Gear VR.


----------



## Mindweaver (Jan 4, 2017)

P4-630 said:


> So the Xbox one controller comes with bluetooth support?
> 
> I own a xbox360 wireless controller so that won't work, too bad...
> 
> I'm reading on various sites the *SteelSeries Stratus XL* is a good controller for Gear VR.


Yea, from what I've read it's the best controller. I've been tempted to pick one up several times, but the price has always stopped me.. lol Plus, I picked up an XBox One controller at the beginning of 2016.


----------



## WhiteNoise (Jan 6, 2017)

ooooo I pick up my touch controllers tonight. /excited

/edit 3 hours later and WOW that is the coolest! The Wife is making me sit down to watch a TV show with her...I can barely sit still. I just want to go out to my theater room and play!

/edit Been playing Arizona Sunshine and man is this fun. I had to setup my area to play 360 while standing and I'm really impressed with how this works. It really brings me into the game while I'm crouching down behind a car, opening the door and scavenging for ammo. This game is so cool. I can't wait to see how newer games evolve. 

Awesome stuff!

I've decided I need to move some stuff around my play area to create a bigger zone to VR in.


----------



## Urlyin (Jan 6, 2017)

Mindweaver said:


> Yea, the PSMoveService with the controllers and 2 camera's are much better than using leap motion. I actually wrote a small program for PSMoveService a few months ago that would calculate your W and Y settings based on your 360 degree position called "_PS_Move_Rotation_Tool.exe_" (_It's some where in the project on GitHub, but just to be clear I didn't write any of the PSMoveService it self_). I was using this service with my DK1 and the problem I had was the controllers would slowly rotate out of position based on my hmd, because the dk1 lacked a positional camera. I believe those issues are fixed now with HMD that have a positional camera like the HDK2. I haven't been keeping up with the project, but it's really coming along. I believe now they are working on the PSVR HMD support of the project. It will be a good cheap solution when they finish giving users the option of buying the whole psvr setup, and using it with a PC.
> 
> Now on using the leap motion.. It's works good when both of your hands are right in front of the leap motion, but once they aren't then that's where the trouble begins.. lol It's really hard to hold both controllers and do everything with them right in front of your face.. It doesn't seem like much at first but after a few minutes it feels like you are holding 2 bricks.. lol



Stuff arrived and should have a chance this week to try to setup if I can get the HDK2 to load up games without a fight in some cases... I'll have to check out the "PS_Move_Rotation_Tool.exe"


You go WhiteNoise!


----------



## Mindweaver (Jan 6, 2017)

Urlyin said:


> Stuff arrived and should have a chance this week to try to setup if I can get the HDK2 to load up games without a fight in some cases... I'll have to check out the "PS_Move_Rotation_Tool.exe"
> 
> 
> You go WhiteNoise!


Cool! Hopefully you don't have to use it.. lol It made it a lot simpler than recalibrating every 5-10 minutes, but it was still a pain in the behind. Your positional tracker should keep everything set correctly just like it did with the dk2. Good luck! If I could go back I would video record my wife, and kids seeing their hand position in vr.. lol Of course if I showed it to anyone they would kill me.. lol


----------



## P4-630 (Jan 8, 2017)

Mindweaver said:


> Yea, I still need to pick up a good controller. I've been holding off mainly because they are adding XBox One controller support soon.



Since I own a xbox360 wireless controller which unfortunately doesn't work for Gear VR ,
I bit the bullet and just ordered a Steelseries Stratus XL for my Samsung Gear VR.

Too bad this new controller doesn't come with a blue tooth stick, can't use it on my windows desktop now....


----------



## WhiteNoise (Jan 13, 2017)

P4-630 said:


> Too bad this new controller doesn't come with a blue tooth stick, can't use it on my windows desktop now....



Buy this or one like it: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B004LNXO28/?tag=tec06d-20


----------



## P4-630 (Jan 13, 2017)

WhiteNoise said:


> Buy this or one like it: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B004LNXO28/?tag=tec06d-20



Yeah I probably end up buying one of these.


----------



## Mindweaver (Jan 13, 2017)

P4-630 said:


> Yeah I probably end up buying one of these.


Here is the one I have and it works great and the price is nice.


----------



## xkm1948 (Jan 16, 2017)

Been playing Serious Sam First Encounter on my Vive for a while now. I wish there will be a good locomotion solution soon because use Vive controller for locomotion still sucks.


----------



## dorsetknob (Jan 18, 2017)

Ahmmm
New VR Device Available Soon

*Is THIS the strangest virtual reality device yet? Gas mask blasts smells out, including *

Na not Telling you 






CamSoda has launched a mask that delivers smells to the virtual reality experience, providing users with immersive aromas while watching adult entertainment


----------



## xkm1948 (Jan 20, 2017)

This is getting out of control really fast.


----------



## WhiteNoise (Jan 23, 2017)

hahaha! I'll have to skip that game.

On another note; my 3rd sensor arrived today. I hope this makes my 360 playing even better.


----------



## xkm1948 (Feb 1, 2017)

I thought ihave experienced most stuff in VR, until i came across something called Waifu simulator. Oh dear VR lord i am in heaven.


----------



## dorsetknob (Feb 1, 2017)

Dear Deity of choice 
" if you want the Wife Experence/similator   then either 
Get Married
Spend more time with your partner 
Or Spend time with Some one else's Wife ( cheapest Option)


----------



## xkm1948 (Feb 1, 2017)

dorsetknob said:


> Dear Deity of choice
> " if you want the Wife Experence/similator   then either
> Get Married
> Spend more time with your partner
> Or Spend time with Some one else's Wife ( cheapest Option)




Wife is overrated.  I have experience but meh. Waifu is better.


----------



## dorsetknob (Feb 2, 2017)

VR news
*Facebook loses $500m Oculus virtual reality case*

A US court has ordered Facebook and other defendants to pay $500m (£395m) after finding they unlawfully used a firm's virtual reality technology.

The jury found Oculus, which Facebook bought in 2014, used computer code belonging to video game developer Zenimax to launch its own VR headset.

More on Story here

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-38834867


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Feb 13, 2017)

*Mixed reality* (MR), sometimes referred to as hybrid *reality*, is the merging of real and virtual worlds to produce new environments and visualizations where physical and digital objects co-exist and interact in real time.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mixed_reality

30i mins long i know but, this looks great.











http://uploadvr.com/microsoft-now-lets-film-mixed-reality-hololens-hack/


----------



## Mindweaver (Feb 20, 2017)

I just bought a new "Retractable Cable Management System" and it work surprisingly. I haven't used it a lot yet, but I will let everyone know after I get more use with it, but so far I like it.


----------



## xkm1948 (Mar 6, 2017)




----------



## P4-630 (Mar 16, 2017)

"_With $1M in sales in its first month on Steam alone, Raw Data solidified its street cred as an early VR fan favorite.
Now, this sci-fi action thriller is available for Rift and Touch on the Oculus Store._"










"_Reengineered and optimized to take full advantage of Touch, Raw Data also added cross-platform functionality—so you can enjoy adrenaline-charged co-op campaigns with other players.

Dateline: Neo-Shinjuku, 2271
Things aren’t quite what they seem in this surreal cyberpunk future. The supposedly benevolent Eden Corporation promises to improve humanity through robotics, but the elite hackers of SyndiK8 are out to expose the truth behind Chairman Shiro’s “Promotion” program._"






"_You play as a SyndiK8 operative, infiltrating Eden Tower to steal crucial data and support the resistance by any means necessary. Choose from one of three characters: Saija, the Cyber Ninja; Bishop, the Gun Cleric; or Boss, the Street Merc. Each comes with their own unique combat style, weapons, and special abilities for hours of gameplay and replayability—especially when you team up in co-op mode._"






"_Whether you want to mow down waves of automatons with a pair of pistols, 
wield an electric katana like a boomerang, or take on towering mechs and high-flying drones, Raw Data’s got you covered._"






"_Fan Feedback
Since its initial early release on Steam in July, the development team at Survios has heavily engaged with players to improve the finished product.

“We value our community above all else,” says Head of Studio Chris Hewish. “They’ve provided us with valuable feedback, suggestions, and even data logs that led to tweaks ranging from simple hotfixes to hero ability reworks. Their ongoing input is absolutely essential to Raw Data’s continued success.”

To that end, Survios continues to experiment with new aesthetics and in-game mechanics to deliver the most compelling VR experience possible._"

“_We’re also adding layers of narrative complexity throughout the game, fleshing out the world and characters of Raw Data,” Hewish adds. “And there’s another hero on the way that many in our community have been waiting for since those pre-Alpha demo days—we promise that he’s on target._”






"_Singular Storytelling, Exceptional Experiences
Survios places a high premium on storytelling with respect to VR, recognizing that both film and games—the primary use cases for VR to-date—share a common goal of creating transformative experiences with artistic value.

And this is just the beginning._"

“_VR is in a period of growth and exploration; right now, with no rules in place, it truly has the potential to be anything,” Hewish explains. “We’re seeing VR as immersive entertainment, of course, but we’re also seeing people experimenting with using it for everything from therapy to work productivity. As content creators and curators, we have the responsibility to continue expanding our knowledge base, experimenting with new ideas, and tackling every challenging question as a learning opportunity._”






"_Survios ranks among today’s VR evangelists who recognize the transformative power of the medium. We can’t wait to see what they come up with next.

Check out Raw Data today on the Oculus Store.

— The Oculus Team_"

https://www.oculus.com/blog/raw-data-brings-cross-platform-co-op-gameplay-to-rift/


----------



## xkm1948 (Mar 18, 2017)

Raw data is pretty damn hard. I usually play VR in my pajamas so quick action is almost impossible for me.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Apr 16, 2017)

Who needs VR?


----------



## Mindweaver (Apr 26, 2017)

So, I bought Batman: Arkham VR last night... and it's amazing! It's short, but character animations are amazing. I can't wait to get home to play it.. I expect to finish it tonight. I would have last night but ran out of time. It's only around an hour long, but it's awesome. I'm BATMAN! I picked it on on a Bundle Star sell for $15.99 USD. 

Who else bought it? Oh and I bought Rick and Morty over the weekend and it's really good as well, but the price is a little high. I figured Batman was going to play like crap on my GTX 970, but it was nice and smooth and has graphic options to turn it up or down.


----------



## Mindweaver (Apr 27, 2017)

So, I finished Batman... and it was Awesome! OMG It has a few jump scares, and they got me good.. lol Everyone that is complaining about how short it is(_1 hour_), and won't buy it based on that are crazy. It took me a little longer than an hour, but I didn't rush.. I actually need to go back through it, because I know I missed some stuff. I spent around 5 minutes looking at the Batwing and another 5 or more minutes looking at the BatMobile... lol The characters have so much detail. The joker looks creepy good. I can't wait for a longer game. The detective stuff works really well in VR. I like how you can put broken pieces together like a floating puzzle in front of you and your scanner can be used like a flash light.

I cranked up the graphics and it looked even better. I was surprised at how well my GTX 970 handled it. I want to upgrade, but I'm not until Vega launches. I hope it's good enough to drop prices on current cards. I want a 1080 Ti but I'm not paying 700 bucks for it. Well not right now... lol I'm still trying to hold out for Fallout 4 vr to see what card I'll need to handle it at it's full glory. But Batman really shows you how good content can be in VR from AAA devs.


----------



## alucasa (Apr 27, 2017)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> Who needs VR?



That ad is pretty good. It was actually worth watching it.


----------



## xkm1948 (May 5, 2017)

Using Virtual Reality for Scientific Research in action:


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (May 9, 2017)

Do you suffer from 'gorilla arm'? 

Researchers have warned that radical new virtual reality technology is leading to a new wave of ailments. 

Researchers have been studying arm and muscle fatigue connected to the use of hand gestures for mid-air computer interaction, such as with Facebook's Oculus Rift touch controllers.

They found fatigue from prolonged use of these motions can lead to 'gorilla arm' - when someone uses a mid-level screen or touchscreen for a long period of their time and their arm starts to hurt because of the awkward positioning that is required.

The research could help user interface designers predict how fatiguing a particular interface would be, enabling them to make better design decisions. 

'In previous years, all the computer interaction technologies we had included something to support our limbs,' said Dr Karthik Raman, a Professor at Purdue University's school of engineering and the lead author of the study. 

'But with newer forms of interaction, there is no support. 



Gorilla arm syndrome is already an issue with vertical touchscreens, making it a problem even beyond augmented virtual reality systems, said Dr Wolfgang Stuerzlinger, an expert on 3-D user interfaces at Simon Fraser University in Vancouver, and a co-author of the study.


----------



## P4-630 (May 9, 2017)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> Do you suffer from 'gorilla arm'?
> 
> Researchers have warned that radical new virtual reality technology is leading to a new wave of ailments.
> 
> ...



I'm safe with my Samsung Gear VR! 

"Gorilla arm"....


----------



## alucasa (May 9, 2017)

Soooo..., if you play VR porn too much, you get ... Gorilla dick...?


----------



## xkm1948 (May 9, 2017)

alucasa said:


> Soooo..., if you play VR porn too much, you get ... Gorilla dick...?




WTH is that?



Spoiler



On a different note. After sampling over 500+ VR film, I find VRBanger has the best production quality. Top notch actress and great story.  As for games. waifu XXX simulator is one of the best free VR naughty games you can find on the internet. Honey select is pretty good as well.


----------



## Mindweaver (May 10, 2017)

lol let's keep it PG-13 guys.. On another note, has anyone seen the new Eye Tracking tech? It looks exciting, but may decrease the FOV which would be bad. Hopefully they can do it and keep the current FOV. I think right now I want the new Deluxe Headstrap coming out on June 6th. Then hopefully the FCC approves TPCast's wireless device. It started shipping in China yesterday. 

I'm going to try and do a better job of posting new positive stuff in this Club house to maybe raise awareness for other members interested. It just feels like a lot of bad responses to VR here on TPU. Hopefully, I or we can change that going forward. 

Also, I just bought the new Gear VR motion controller and it's not perfect, but it's not bad either. It really only controls rotation and guesses the distances.. I've played Dead and Buried. It's probably the best thing on Gear VR right now.


----------



## xkm1948 (May 10, 2017)

Mindweaver said:


> lol let's keep it PG-13 guys.. On another note, has anyone seen the new Eye Tracking tech? It looks exciting, but may decrease the FOV which would be bad. Hopefully they can do it and keep the current FOV. I think right now I want the new Deluxe Headstrap coming out on June 6th. Then hopefully the FCC approves TPCast's wireless device. It started shipping in China yesterday.
> 
> I'm going to try and do a better job of posting new positive stuff in this Club house to maybe raise awareness for other members interested. It just feels like a lot of bad responses to VR here on TPU. Hopefully, I or we can change that going forward.
> 
> Also, I just bought the new Gear VR motion controller and it's not perfect, but it's not bad either. It really only controls rotation and guesses the distances.. I've played Dead and Buried. It's probably the best thing on Gear VR right now.




I saw the eye tracker. I am seriously considering buying since I am far sighted and it is pretty bad. Have the eye tracking along with prescription lens for VR sounds good to me.

I also purchased the VR Cover foam guard. Holy shit this is way better than the stock foam. Highly recommended!
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01HM4QB0Y/?tag=tec06d-20
Next mod will be the deluxe audio strap!


Also if you haven't checked it out please try Freedom Locomotion. IMO this is one of the best ways to implement locomotion in VR without using fancy frictionless mats.


----------



## davidm71 (May 10, 2017)

You guys think its worth waiting for Occulus Rift 2.0 to come out? Was thinking of taking the plunge.


----------



## Mindweaver (May 10, 2017)

xkm1948 said:


> I saw the eye tracker. I am seriously considering buying since I am far sighted and it is pretty bad. Have the eye tracking along with prescription lens for VR sounds good to me.
> 
> I also purchased the VR Cover foam guard. Holy shit this is way better than the stock foam. Highly recommended!
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01HM4QB0Y/?tag=tec06d-20
> ...


I'll give it a try. I also bought a 6mm foam replacement and it gives much better FOV and easier to wipe down between players.



davidm71 said:


> You guys think its worth waiting for Occulus Rift 2.0 to come out? Was thinking of taking the plunge.


Honestly, I wouldn't wait to buy, because it will probably be around the end of 2018 before we see anything. If you're going with Oculus they have a really good deal for the bundled hmd and Touch for $598 (_Plus, you get a lot of nice free games_ _example: Robo Recall, Dead and Buried_), but if you have the extra money I would buy the Vive due to all the new mods coming out for it this year. Plus, new Vives are 15% lighter than the ones at launch. 

If you don't have the extra money then Oculus CV1 is still a nice option. It already comes with a better headstrap and builtin headphones where as Vive users will have to shell out another $100 bucks to get the new Deluxe strap. If money doesn't matter then the Vive with all the new addon's coming gives it more life, but will cost to have it all. 

Vive addon's

Wireless = $220
Deluxe Headstrap = $100
Eye tracking = $200 (or more)
New controllers = tba


----------



## xkm1948 (May 10, 2017)

Just leaving this here. Single most fun VR experience I had over a very long period of time.


----------



## davidm71 (May 10, 2017)

i read the Vive is messy with all the wires and some assemble required to get it going?


----------



## Mindweaver (May 10, 2017)

xkm1948 said:


> Just leaving this here. Single most fun VR experience I had over a very long period of time.
> Yea, I bought this when it first came out. It's really good, but short. I've not finished it but I'm right at the end. I just haven't been able to use it since I cut my finger the other week, but the stitches came out Tuesday.





davidm71 said:


> i read the Vive is messy with all the wires and some assemble required to get it going?


I would have to say the Vive is easier to setup than the Oculus CV1, mainly due to the fact the light houses only need power and don't have to be connected to each other or to your pc. Setting up the CV1 for room scale you will need 3 to 4 camera's and USB3 for each alone with the CV1. Also, the Vive now ships with a thinner cable like the CV1, but longer. 

The Vive only needs 1x hdmi and 1x usb2.0 and power all connecting to the link box.


----------



## xkm1948 (May 11, 2017)

Steam 360 Video is in Beta. There is a whole lot of FREE VR video content for everyone now.  Looks like another fun night with VR!


----------



## Mindweaver (May 11, 2017)

Microsoft unveils its own motion controllers for Windows 10 VR. The Acer HMD is starting to look really good with the controllers. The HMD is only $300, but bundled with the controllers it's only $399. I just hope Microsoft let's it be used with Steam. I know they are manly focused on their store, but I think they would be shooting themselves in the foot to not.


----------



## xkm1948 (May 11, 2017)

Mindweaver said:


> Microsoft unveils its own motion controllers for Windows 10 VR. The Acer HMD is starting to look really good with the controllers. The HMD is only $300, but bundled with the controllers it's only $399. I just hope Microsoft let's it be used with Steam. I know they are manly focused on their store, but I think they would be shooting themselves in the foot to not.



Let's see what the VR hating TPU community is gonna respond to this.


----------



## Mindweaver (May 11, 2017)

xkm1948 said:


> Let's see what the VR hating TPU community is gonna respond to this.


I'm sure everyone will hate on it, but we will see..


----------



## xkm1948 (May 11, 2017)

I feel like as a site TPU never gave much attention to VR. No reviews on either Vive or Oculus. Kinda sad.


----------



## Mindweaver (May 11, 2017)

xkm1948 said:


> I feel like as a site TPU never gave much attention to VR. No reviews on either Vive or Oculus. Kinda sad.


True, but hopefully that changes in the future. We still have more hmd's coming out this year. Lenovo, HP, Acer, and a few more just for the Microsoft HMD's using inside out tracking. We also, have LG's coming based on Steam's Lighthouse tech. The last creator content update for microsoft was to get everyone ready for the new Microsoft headsets.


----------



## dorsetknob (May 11, 2017)

xkm1948 said:


> Let's see what the VR hating TPU community is gonna respond to this



By laughing at  your perception of TPU members hatred of VR across many Threads

The tech Still needs more time to mature and the entry price needs to come down
give the Tech time and more people will appreciate it


----------



## Mindweaver (May 11, 2017)

Microsoft Shows AR/VR Concept That Could Revolutionize How We Work









*
EDIT: I added a Motion controller video above! It looks good.*


----------



## dorsetknob (May 12, 2017)

*UK virtual reality firm Improbable raises $500m*

A London-based virtual reality firm has raised $500m (£388m) in one of the biggest investments in an early stage European technology business.
Japan's Softbank is backing Improbable in a funding round that values the business at more than $1bn.
The deal is further evidence that the UK's technology sector can now compete with the best.
There may also be relief that despite the cash injection from Japan, Improbable will stay independent.
Improbable was founded just five years ago by Herman Narula and Rob Whitehead, who had studied computer science together at Cambridge University. Their aim was to build large-scale virtual worlds and simulations - mainly for games developers but also for other clients who could use them in applications such as modelling transport systems.

The company believes it has developed revolutionary technology with its Spatial OS operating system, which it has opened up to other developers. It has partnered with Google to put its system on the search giant's cloud, allowing small developers to create massive simulations without much infrastructure of their own.

Full Story and pics here
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-39892251
*
*


----------



## RCoon (May 12, 2017)

xkm1948 said:


> I feel like as a site TPU never gave much attention to VR. No reviews on either Vive or Oculus. Kinda sad.



If somebody sent us a review sample we probably would!

I got a few requests from developers a few months back to review their VR games. No hardware - I'm sure as hell not dumping $800 on it.


----------



## xkm1948 (May 12, 2017)

RCoon said:


> If somebody sent us a review sample we probably would!
> 
> I got a few requests from developers a few months back to review their VR games. No hardware - I'm sure as hell not dumping $800 on it.



@Mindweaver should totally be the reviewer for VR. 

Personally I won't mind reviewing VR for TPU as well. Only problem is some TPU members are gonna say I am biased. 


https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...-promised-amature-tpu-htc-vive-review.222032/


----------



## Mindweaver (May 12, 2017)

xkm1948 said:


> @Mindweaver should totally be the reviewer for VR.
> 
> Personally I won't mind reviewing VR for TPU as well. Only problem is some TPU members are gonna say I am biased.
> 
> ...


I don't know if I have the time, but I'll look into it. If I find time I may put something together and shoot it over to @W1zzard, but the main thing for me is finding time... lol I believe with the bigger players starting to come in someone might send us something. Acer's and HP's new HMD is coming out soon. They are using a lower display 1400x1400 with a 95 degree FOV, and can be used with a low end graphics card.


----------



## xkm1948 (May 12, 2017)

Mindweaver said:


> I don't know if I have the time, but I'll look into it. If I find time I may put something together and shoot it over to @W1zzard, but the main thing for me is finding time... lol I believe with the bigger players starting to come in someone might send us something. Acer's and HP's new HMD is coming out soon. They are using a lower display 1400x1400 with a 95 degree FOV, and can be used with a low end graphics card.



I hope @W1zzard is not biased against VR. From his track record(at least one of his previous poll postings) he is not too keen on VR/AR technology.


----------



## Mindweaver (May 12, 2017)

xkm1948 said:


> I hope @W1zzard is not biased against VR. From his track record(at least one of his previous poll postings) he is not too keen on VR/AR technology.


I don't think @W1zzard is against VR. You have to remember a lot of us were betting on VR in the 90's and it flopped. A lot of people got their hopes up for nothing. I was one of them. One good thing is that the dk1 made it affordable coming in at $300 bucks, but it wasn't realistic to think that the price wasn't going to go up for consumer level VR. I think more people will start coming around when more content with a lower entry price. I don't blame anyone for not believing in VR will take off, but I do hope to change their minds by spreading the word. So, let's try to think more positive and help spread the word.


----------



## dorsetknob (May 12, 2017)

Mindweaver said:


> You have to remember a lot of us were betting on VR in the 90's and it flopped. A lot of people got their hopes up for nothing. I was one of them



Descent bought it played it in 2d   wished the hell you could buy the 3d kit for it in the UK
just was not available   Very disappointed because if it was available would have bought the kit for it then


----------



## xkm1948 (May 13, 2017)

Mindweaver said:


> I don't think @W1zzard is against VR. You have to remember a lot of us were betting on VR in the 90's and it flopped. A lot of people got their hopes up for nothing. I was one of them. One good thing is that the dk1 made it affordable coming in at $300 bucks, but it wasn't realistic to think that the price wasn't going to go up for consumer level VR. I think more people will start coming around when more content with a lower entry price. I don't blame anyone for not believing in VR will take off, but I do hope to change their minds by spreading the word. So, let's try to think more positive and help spread the word.



I do remember seeing those on computer chronicles back during the early 90s. I was just a poor young lad who can't even afford a good Pentium. Too bad the computation power was just not there to back it up.

On the other hand, the rise of VR for the past 2~3 years actually has to thank the smartphone industry. With smartphones as something EVERYONE can own and use, the advancement of miniaturized sensor and display finally make it possible to have good immersion.

VR will stay around this time though. It is simply a more efficient machine-human interface. The next step will be direct neural wiring. We are not that far now. Mapping of human brain to individual neurons is close to finish and the entire technology industry will be jumping on that right away. Facebook/ Google/MS, they are all gearing towards that.


----------



## Mindweaver (May 15, 2017)

Half-Live 2: VR has been greenlite! This should be awesome!


----------



## Mindweaver (May 18, 2017)

Big day for AR and VR. Google just announced a new standalone daydream headset at Google: IO! The new standalone hmd's will be made by HTC Vive and Lenovo! They both will have inside out tracking. Also, the Samsung S8 and S8 Plus will get an update this summer to enable Google Daydream. This will allow you to have Gear VR and Google's Daydream headset. Watch the video below they also have good information about AR project Tango at the end.






*Google: IO - AR and VR*


----------



## dorsetknob (May 18, 2017)

yawn vid is taking to long to load
Sorry vid is running so far 5 min of we will begin Shortly   this is BOORING
Some one tag me when the vid actualy plays please


----------



## Mindweaver (May 18, 2017)

dorsetknob said:


> yawn vid is taking to long to load
> Sorry vid is running so far 5 min of we will begin Shortly   this is BOORING
> Some one tag me when the vid actualy plays please


Really? That's odd it's working fine for me. I even have it starting at the VR AR section, because the first part is very boring.


----------



## dorsetknob (May 18, 2017)

vid played for 5+min showing same animation and text
this is all i get




EDIT YE GODS 17 min of the above before the Actual presentation Starts " Fail Google"
2nd edit  when does the booring part end and the vr part begin ?? please


----------



## Mindweaver (May 18, 2017)

Google also announced "WorldSense".


----------



## P4-630 (May 18, 2017)

That moment when virtual reality becomes reality...


----------



## Mindweaver (May 31, 2017)

Microsoft will show Mixed Reality Headset designs at Computex 2017.



Spoiler: List of Mixed Reality Headsets



*Acer - Pre-Order - $299*






*HP - Pre-Order - $329*





*Asus*





*Dell*





*Lenovo*







*EDIT: Added Pre-Order links to Acer and HP's.*


----------



## Papahyooie (May 31, 2017)

My wife got me the Oculus for my birthday last month. All I have to the naysayers is... VR is here, people. Quirks and caveats included, this is what we have all dreamed about since seeing ads for the virtual boy in the 90's. This is what video games were meant to be. Sure there are some things that could be ironed out. especially wireless. But the wire is not that bad, and actually serves to keep the back of your mind grounded in reality. Lack of software? No way. There are tons of free and paid games that are great, and honestly the purchase would STILL be worth it if Robo Recall were the only app available. Waiting for Gen 2? No need. The only thing that could make Gen 2 better (besides wireless) is higher res screens, and that only to help with text in the "virtual desktop" type apps. If you use apps created specifically for VR, they all work around the resolution with larger fonts, etc. And even then, we have to wait until graphics hardware is up to snuff to run two 4k screens.... Think Oculus roomscale isn't any good? I can tell you from experience that if you set it up correctly it tracks perfectly, even with two sensors, and even outside the "recommended" specs for room size, etc. Too expensive? Well... that's really the only valid argument lol... But seriously, if you're the type of person who spent 700 bucks on a high end graphics card, there is absolutely no reason not to skip the next latest and greatest and put it toward VR. You'll get FAR more value out of a VR headset than you will with that extra 20 fps in 2D games (which for most of you is already faster than your monitor refresh rate anyway.... but that's another pet peeve discussion altogether....) Motion sickness? Not as long as your graphics card can maintain 90fps (and my 980ti does it flawlessly, so all you 10XX users will be fine.) 

So, TL;DR.... Just do it. It's amazing, and it's exactly what you've been dreaming of for years. It's here, it's real. Take the plunge. Because for me, gaming will never be the same. VR is so much higher of an experience than 2D games have ever tried to be.


----------



## Mindweaver (May 31, 2017)

Papahyooie said:


> My wife got me the Oculus for my birthday last month. All I have to the naysayers is... VR is here, people. Quirks and caveats included, this is what we have all dreamed about since seeing ads for the virtual boy in the 90's. This is what video games were meant to be. Sure there are some things that could be ironed out. especially wireless. But the wire is not that bad, and actually serves to keep the back of your mind grounded in reality. Lack of software? No way. There are tons of free and paid games that are great, and honestly the purchase would STILL be worth it if Robo Recall were the only app available. Waiting for Gen 2? No need. The only thing that could make Gen 2 better (besides wireless) is higher res screens, and that only to help with text in the "virtual desktop" type apps. If you use apps created specifically for VR, they all work around the resolution with larger fonts, etc. And even then, we have to wait until graphics hardware is up to snuff to run two 4k screens.... Think Oculus roomscale isn't any good? I can tell you from experience that if you set it up correctly it tracks perfectly, even with two sensors, and even outside the "recommended" specs for room size, etc. Too expensive? Well... that's really the only valid argument lol... But seriously, if you're the type of person who spent 700 bucks on a high end graphics card, there is absolutely no reason not to skip the next latest and greatest and put it toward VR. You'll get FAR more value out of a VR headset than you will with that extra 20 fps in 2D games (which for most of you is already faster than your monitor refresh rate anyway.... but that's another pet peeve discussion altogether....) Motion sickness? Not as long as your graphics card can maintain 90fps (and my 980ti does it flawlessly, so all you 10XX users will be fine.)
> 
> So, TL;DR.... Just do it. It's amazing, and it's exactly what you've been dreaming of for years. It's here, it's real. Take the plunge. Because for me, gaming will never be the same. VR is so much higher of an experience than 2D games have ever tried to be.


So.. this is you telling me you want to join the clubhouse?  We need more members to help spread the word! and I agree with what you said.


----------



## Papahyooie (May 31, 2017)

Mindweaver said:


> So.. this is you telling me you want to join the clubhouse?  We need more members to help spread the word! and I agree with what you said.


Sure, lol. I didn't even realize there was a clubhouse for it until just now, but I'm definitely going to read through the thread. Any good tips/tricks/reviews to be found back there?

I am currently designing a simple overhead gantry system for my cables, so I'll share a build log of sorts once I actually physically do it.

EDIT: also, username is the same in Oculus, if anyone wants to add me for multiplayer. I love me some Arizona Sunshine and Rec Room, and would love to play them multiplayer.


----------



## Mindweaver (May 31, 2017)

Papahyooie said:


> Sure, lol. I didn't even realize there was a clubhouse for it until just now, but I'm definitely going to read through the thread. Any good tips/tricks/reviews to be found back there?
> 
> I am currently designing a simple overhead gantry system for my cables, so I'll share a build log of sorts once I actually physically do it.
> 
> EDIT: also, username is the same in Oculus, if anyone wants to add me for multiplayer. I love me some Arizona Sunshine and Rec Room, and would love to play them multiplayer.


I'll add you and yea check out the thread. I just installed a wire management system for my Vive. I've posted details in this clubhouse.


----------



## dorsetknob (Jun 2, 2017)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/video_and_audio/must_see/40046492/vr-game-star-trek-bridge-crew-tested

Virtual reality game Star Trek: Bridge Crew brings together up to four players, each taking a different role on the bridge of a starship.









http://cdn.edgecast.steamstatic.com/steam/apps/256685949/movie_max.webm?t=1496247451


----------



## Mindweaver (Jun 2, 2017)

dorsetknob said:


> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/video_and_audio/must_see/40046492/vr-game-star-trek-bridge-crew-tested
> 
> Virtual reality game Star Trek: Bridge Crew brings together up to four players, each taking a different role on the bridge of a starship.
> 
> ...


Yea, I've been watching this game closely. The best part I think is the multi platform support between PS4, CV1, and Vive. I'll probably pick this up over the weekend. Also, there is a Discord for ST:BC http://discord.me/startrekbridgecrew.


----------



## Papahyooie (Jun 2, 2017)

Ordered my third sensor directly from Oculus the other day. It came in yesterday evening, and they even threw in a 16 foot active USB extension cable. I had no idea that was included in the package, so it was an awesome surprise. It DOES cover more area effectively than two sensors, so it is definitely worth it. But to people who haven't taken the plunge yet, roomscale on Rift is still a perfectly acceptable experience with only two sensors. The only time the two sensor setup breaks down is when you have both sensors facing each other in opposite corners, and you end up in a "non sensor" corner facing away from both sensors. It can sometimes hide your hands, resulting in loss of tracking. That being said, this rarely happens, and I would have been totally happy even with two sensors. The third sensor is definitely worth it though, because with three it completely eliminates this caveat.


----------



## xkm1948 (Jun 5, 2017)

Waifu XXX simulator 2.3 is out. Oh boy FULL Vive controller support is added. No more keyboard and mouse now.


----------



## Mindweaver (Jun 5, 2017)

Rumors for E3 2017 people are saying Starfeild, and Elder Scrolls Skyrim VR is happening at the Bethesda panel. █-)


----------



## xkm1948 (Jun 6, 2017)

Mindweaver said:


> Rumors for E3 2017 people are saying Starfeild, and Elder Scrolls Skyrim VR is happening at the Bethesda panel. █-)



I reaaly want FalloutVR and Bioshock VR


----------



## Mindweaver (Jun 6, 2017)

The new HTC Vive Deluxe Audio Head Strap is out on amazon! My wife just ordered me one for my birthday! I just texted her I wanted one for my bday and she said, "Good because it will be here in 2 days!".. lol I just screamed in my offices like a little girl! I hope no one heard me... lol █-)


----------



## fritoking (Jun 6, 2017)

I never thought much about it, but I got the gear VR w/ controller free with my S8+ and I actually really enjoy it. Yeah, some stuff sucks, but some is very good, I've actually jumped and even yelled a few times. Maybe I'll step up to the Vive eventually, but I have to say the Oculus store and menu is pretty easy. I just wish that when streaming your sessions that it actually LOOKED like what you are seeing.


----------



## Mindweaver (Jun 6, 2017)

fritoking said:


> I never thought much about it, but I got the gear VR w/ controller free with my S8+ and I actually really enjoy it. Yeah, some stuff sucks, but some is very good, I've actually jumped and even yelled a few times. Maybe I'll step up to the Vive eventually, but I have to say the Oculus store and menu is pretty easy. I just wish that when streaming your sessions that it actually LOOKED like what you are seeing.


Nice! Yea, that's the only down fall is trying to explain to some one how cool it is using flatware to show them. Also, do you want to join the club? If so, I'll add you.


----------



## P4-630 (Jun 6, 2017)

fritoking said:


> I never thought much about it, but I got the gear VR w/ controller free with my S8+ and I actually really enjoy it. Yeah, some stuff sucks, but some is very good, I've actually jumped and even yelled a few times. Maybe I'll step up to the Vive eventually, but I have to say the Oculus store and menu is pretty easy. I just wish that when streaming your sessions that it actually LOOKED like what you are seeing.



What controller do you have?

I also have the Gear VR for my S7 but I purchased a Steelseries BT controller for it.


----------



## fritoking (Jun 6, 2017)

Sure, wasn't sure if the gear qualified..lol. Everyone I let try it actually loves it


----------



## fritoking (Jun 6, 2017)

P4-630 said:


> What controller do you have?
> 
> I also have the Gear VR for my S7 but I purchased a Steelseries BT controller for it.


Right now just the one that came with it. I have always struggled with dual stick controllers ....that's why I enjoy occasionally gaming


----------



## Mindweaver (Jun 6, 2017)

P4-630 said:


> What controller do you have?
> 
> I also have the Gear VR for my S7 but I purchased a Steelseries BT controller for it.


I have the 2016 black version and just bought the new Samsung motion controller for it. It's well worth the purchase.

*EDIT: Added link to controller.*


----------



## fritoking (Jun 6, 2017)

It's kind of cheesy but I love the dead and burried game ...lol


----------



## Mindweaver (Jun 6, 2017)

fritoking said:


> It's kind of cheesy but I love the dead and burried game ...lol


Yea, Dead and Buried is by far my favorite for Gear VR and the new controller.


----------



## fritoking (Jun 6, 2017)

Ok have another zombie shooter that is good....I'll have to see what the name is....Zed Shot..... Bandit Six is good as well


----------



## P4-630 (Jun 6, 2017)

fritoking said:


> Right now just the one that came with it. I have always struggled with dual stick controllers ....that's why I enjoy occasionally gaming



Ok it seems as @Mindweaver mentioned I probably have the 2016 version as well, it came _without_ a separate controller.

The steelseries controller is good but not every app/game supports it it seems...


----------



## Mindweaver (Jun 6, 2017)

P4-630 said:


> Ok it seems as @Mindweaver mentioned I probably have the 2016 version as well, it came _without_ a separate controller.
> 
> The steelseries controller is good but not every app/game supports it it seems...


Yea, that's a good controller and it will work with most of the controller games, but not games built just for the new Samsung Gear VR controller like Dead and Buried. It's worth the purchase and I've enjoyed it.


----------



## fritoking (Jun 6, 2017)

From what I've seen the controller can be bought separately for $37


----------



## P4-630 (Jun 6, 2017)

fritoking said:


> From what I've seen the controller can be bought separately for $37



Yeah I've already seen it , but it costs *40 EUROS* here in my country.....

I won't buy it yet but I might.


----------



## dorsetknob (Jun 8, 2017)

VR For the Home buyer
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/av/uk-wal...tate-agent-says-vr-house-viewings-saving-time

*VR house viewings saving time*
Virtual reality house viewing is just one example of more Welsh businesses using the technology.

Family-run estate agents Jeffrey Ross said it has had "phenomenal" interest in its use of VR and had a big effect on business since it was introduced in March.

It said it had even had an offer made on a house from abroad based solely on a VR viewing.

The Cardiff-based company pays a licence fee per property to use it with a Californian firm.

Elliott Hooper Nash, head of sales, explained to BBC Wales business correspondent Brian Meechan how it works.


----------



## xkm1948 (Jun 11, 2017)

Starting to map both my lab and my house into VR with photogrammetry. It is a tedious task. I would need over 800 pictures for an accurate photo alignment into VR model.


----------



## Mindweaver (Jun 15, 2017)

Everyone come and check out our new *Virtual Reality & Augmented Reality* section. We only have 2x posts so far. I put up one last night about *Pavlov VR* here. Does anyone have that game? My wife and kids have been gone the last few days giving me the extra time to play it. Also, *Ark Park* just popped up on *steam*. It looks like it's getting ready to be released. I'm afraid my GTX 970 won't cut it. They are saying you need to at least have a 1080.. We will see... I hope they are using fixed FOV rendering like Batman Arkham VR.


----------



## Slizzo (Jul 12, 2017)

I bought in to Oculus Rift + Oculus Touch on the summer sale on Monday. Waiting for it to arrive tomorrow!


----------



## Mindweaver (Jul 12, 2017)

Slizzo said:


> I bought in to Oculus Rift + Oculus Touch on the summer sale on Monday. Waiting for it to arrive tomorrow!


Sooo, I can put you down as a member with a CV1? btw Welcome to the future! The public is showing everyone that $399 is the sweet spot for VR.


----------



## Rehmanpa (Jul 12, 2017)

I think I'm finally able to join this! Bought my oculus rift on newegg on Monday, and it's getting here tomorrow. I saw something earlier mentioned about uploading pictures of your house into it? How does one do that? Seems cool, but I'm new to all this excitement.


----------



## erocker (Jul 12, 2017)

Just waiting for the Vive to come close to that Oculus sale price and I'm in!


----------



## Rehmanpa (Jul 12, 2017)

erocker said:


> Just waiting for the Vive to come close to that Oculus sale price and I'm in!


I think the largest sale on it was during the summer sale which iirc was basically $100 off and a little bit of in store credit. I think just by price that Oculus has won the VR battle between the Vive and Rift in this generation at a base price of $200 less with the better touch controllers. $140 less if you buy the third sensor.


----------



## Papahyooie (Jul 12, 2017)

erocker said:


> Just waiting for the Vive to come close to that Oculus sale price and I'm in!


Don't wait man... The Oculus's roomscale is 100% comparable to Vive. The old info and reviews are invalid today. There really isn't a reason to wait for Vive to drop, except perhaps the fact that the Vive's lighthouse stations are "wireless." That's really the only downside to Oculus now: The fact that you have to wire up the sensors.


----------



## Mindweaver (Jul 12, 2017)

erocker said:


> Just waiting for the Vive to come close to that Oculus sale price and I'm in!


Remember that LG is releasing their Steam VR HMD around Christmas (_here is their dev kit_). I would either buy an Oculus now or wait till then. HTC will more than likely lower their price around that time. It's still possible that HTC will lower it's price before then simply due to how low Oculus has dropped the CV1.

Also, in August Microsoft Mixed Reality HMD's will be available. The first ones will be Acers for $299 and HP's for $329. The down side to those is their narrow 95 degree horizontal field of view. Oculus CV1 and The Vive are 110 HFOV.


----------



## Rehmanpa (Jul 13, 2017)

I think the Oculus is better than the Vive now. I've heard the only exception might be with very large room scale tracking like 16ftx16ft plus sized tracking spaces. I'm not sure how much the vive tracking light houses cost but the Oculus sensors are only $60, so you can add more of them fairly inexpensively. Not to mention the Touch controllers are better and the amount of games that support the Oculus over the Vive are much larger due to the Oculus store. Are there any games that will absolutely not work on one or the other VR platforms? I'm not really sure about the game exclusivity and how hard it is to bypass.

Edit: Looking on google they're all over a $100, between like $120 and $160 is what I've seen.


----------



## Slizzo (Jul 13, 2017)

Mindweaver said:


> Sooo, I can put you down as a member with a CV1? btw Welcome to the future! The public is showing everyone that $399 is the sweet spot for VR.



Yessir!  And thanks!


----------



## Mindweaver (Jul 13, 2017)

Rehmanpa said:


> I think the Oculus is better than the Vive now. I've heard the only exception might be with very large room scale tracking like 16ftx16ft plus sized tracking spaces. I'm not sure how much the vive tracking light houses cost but the Oculus sensors are only $60, so you can add more of them fairly inexpensively. Not to mention the Touch controllers are better and the amount of games that support the Oculus over the Vive are much larger due to the Oculus store. Are there any games that will absolutely not work on one or the other VR platforms? I'm not really sure about the game exclusivity and how hard it is to bypass.
> 
> Edit: Looking on google they're all over a $100, between like $120 and $160 is what I've seen.


The Vive only uses 2 light houses. It doesn't need more than 2 to do room scale VR. The Oculus needs 4 cameras to do room scale. You don't need to connect the light houses to your computer, were as the Oculus cameras do need to be connected to your pc which can suck if you don't have enough usb ports. One thing that really sets them apart for me is the front camera on the Vive that lets you see your surroundings without taking off the HMD. I do agree that the Touch controllers are better in function, but not tracking compared to the Vive's wands. They both have their positives, and negatives.

The much lower price is the main reason I would buy a CV1 over a Vive at the moment along with the free software. The Vive can play most Oculus games with ReVive, but you still have to buy them. I just wouldn't buy a Vive at the moment for $799 when you can pick up a CV1 for $399. Plus if you want the comfort of the CV1's built in headphones and nicer strap, then you need to spend another $99 to buy the DAS. If someone has a Vive then it's a must have. Either way they are both good VR HMD's. 
*
EDIT: Welcome to the Club! You do want to join right? Also, you can't say Oculus Home is big when comparing to SteamVR.  but I think you were say Home with Steam?*


----------



## Rehmanpa (Jul 13, 2017)

Mindweaver said:


> The Vive only uses 2 light houses. It doesn't need more than 2 to do room scale VR. The Oculus needs 4 cameras to do room scale. You don't need to connect the light houses to your computer, were as the Oculus cameras do need to be connected to your pc which can suck if you don't have enough usb ports. One thing that really sets them apart for me is the front camera on the Vive that lets you see your surroundings without taking off the HMD. I do agree that the Touch controllers are better in function, but not tracking compared to the Vive's wands. They both have their positives, and negatives.
> 
> The much lower price is the main reason I would buy a CV1 over a Vive at the moment along with the free software. The Vive can play most Oculus games with ReVive, but you still have to buy them. I just wouldn't buy a Vive at the moment for $799 when you can pick up a CV1 for $399. Plus if you want the comfort of the CV1's built in headphones and nicer strap, then you need to spend another $99 to buy the DAS. If someone has a Vive then it's a must have. Either way they are both good VR HMD's.
> *
> EDIT: Welcome to the Club! You do want to join right? Also, you can't say Oculus Home is big when comparing to SteamVR.  but I think you were say Home with Steam?*



Thanks for the welcome! From what I've heard the Vive doesn't support most of the games from the Oculus store but the Oculus supports most of the games from the Steam Store (of course the steam store has more games ). Also, the Oculus supports room tracking with 3 sensors. 
What kind of software/accessories should I be looking at getting to make my life in the long term easier/better with this thing? I figured I'd get this:
https://vrcover.com/product/oculus-rift-vr-cover-nosefree/

Not sure what else to get on the immediate side of things. Going to try and figure out something for cable management. I have a 10 foot cable for my Sennheiser hd 598s and so that should work with the oculus I think. I know it comes with ear buds but I'd much prefer these things, they're absolutely amazing


----------



## Mindweaver (Jul 13, 2017)

Rehmanpa said:


> Thanks for the welcome! From what I've heard the Vive doesn't support most of the games from the Oculus store but the Oculus supports most of the games from the Steam Store (of course the steam store has more games ). Also, the Oculus supports room tracking with 3 sensors.
> What kind of software/accessories should I be looking at getting to make my life in the long term easier/better with this thing? I figured I'd get this:
> https://vrcover.com/product/oculus-rift-vr-cover-nosefree/
> 
> Not sure what else to get on the immediate side of things. Going to try and figure out something for cable management. I have a 10 foot cable for my Sennheiser hd 598s and so that should work with the oculus I think. I know it comes with ear buds but I'd much prefer these things, they're absolutely amazing



I thought that was what your were saying. I was half asleep.. lol Yea, the only game I've seen that the devs block the CV1 was Google Earth. They only reason google block it was because they want to fully implement it first to give CV1 users the best experience. Here is a *list of compatible games* for the Vive using Revive for anyone with a Vive. Yea, you can get by with 3 sensors, but everyone I heard with a CV1 says it still looses tracking in some areas. So, 4 cameras should be what you shoot for in the long run. Even with the light houses better tracking I've lost tracking near the floor in a corner where nether tracker could see it, but that was when I first got it and I was pushing the bounders.

The VR Cover is a great add-on. I have a 6mm PU Leather face foam replacement with breathable holes. A lot of people are buying 3d printed ceiling mounts you may what to look into as well. I would try the built in headphones first, because they are better than most and the ease of putting it on and off is great. Plus, the 3d audio works well with them and they have a built in DAC. I have Sennheiser hd 518's and I use the Vive DAS over them simple due to the ease of putting them on then off and not having a 8ft cord hanging off you.. which really breaks immersion. Remember to only use the USB's on the back of your computer on your motherboard or a add-on card. The USB's on your case have caused issues. Also, remove any shiny objects on the wall like mirrors and such. They will cause tracking issues as well.


----------



## Slizzo (Jul 13, 2017)

I was looking at this for the long cable management for the headset:

http://a.co/aV6jpEQ

Pretty reasonable price, and pretty good reviews on it.

Also these to mount the sensors if I need it, they won't be bought until I figure out my setup and if I truly need them:

http://a.co/eVi4MkQ


----------



## ERazer (Jul 13, 2017)

got mine today cant wait to play with it over the weekend


----------



## Rehmanpa (Jul 13, 2017)

ERazer said:


> got mine today cant wait to play with it over the weekend


I was just about to say the same thing!!


----------



## Slizzo (Jul 14, 2017)

Yup, set mine up last night. Played a little bit of Robo Recall, not bad so far.

SteamVR apparently doesn't like the size of my play space, so apparently I need to clear more room so that it will allow me to use SteamVR more appropriately.

EDIT:



Slizzo said:


> I was looking at this for the long cable management for the headset:
> 
> http://a.co/aV6jpEQ
> 
> ...




I just bought a pair of these: http://a.co/3XT1lB1

I need to get my sensors up on the wall or on the ceiling in my basement. I have one sensor on my desk which is fine, but the other is sitting on top of my printer and is still occluded a little bit by my right monitor (having 2 27" screens takes up a lot of space, even if they're on a VESA compatible arm system.


----------



## P4-630 (Jul 28, 2017)

_*The Wizards* is Now Available on Steam Early Access!

Become a powerful Wizard in VR and take fate into your own hands!
Immerse yourself in a beautiful fantasy world and use motion controllers to destroy your enemies by weaving elemental magic!_

http://store.steampowered.com/news/31152/


----------



## Papahyooie (Jul 28, 2017)

Does anyone run the oculus with a 980ti? I have an EVGA 980ti gaming ACX2.0... and it seems as though no HDMI extension cable will work with it. I have been searching high and low for evidence of one that works, and have bought 5 different cables, and 4 different couplers to try to extend the cables. I want to run a gantry system overhead in my gaming room. It seems as though everyone on the internet is having trouble with this card and extension cables. I bought the 2 pack on Amazon that everyone says works perfectly (on all other cards.) One guy on another forum even said that he bought the same set (he has a card like mine) and one of the cables worked while the other one didn't. Identical cables, mind you. 

Anybody heard of a solution?


----------



## Mindweaver (Jul 28, 2017)

Papahyooie said:


> Does anyone run the oculus with a 980ti? I have an EVGA 980ti gaming ACX2.0... and it seems as though no HDMI extension cable will work with it. I have been searching high and low for evidence of one that works, and have bought 5 different cables, and 4 different couplers to try to extend the cables. I want to run a gantry system overhead in my gaming room. It seems as though everyone on the internet is having trouble with this card and extension cables. I bought the 2 pack on Amazon that everyone says works perfectly (on all other cards.) One guy on another forum even said that he bought the same set (he has a card like mine) and one of the cables worked while the other one didn't. Identical cables, mind you.
> 
> Anybody heard of a solution?


I've not heard anything. I would try using a Display port adapter to hdmi. Your card has 3x display port adapters, right? They are fairly cheap on amazon.


----------



## Papahyooie (Jul 28, 2017)

Mindweaver said:


> I've not heard anything. I would try using a Display port adapter to hdmi. Your card has 3x display port adapters, right? They are fairly cheap on amazon.


That honestly was my next gambit. I have heard of sporadic success with DVI to HDMI adapters with this card. However, I would reeeeaaally not like to use the single DVI dual link plug on my card, because I need it for use with my monitor. It's a lower-end 144hz acer monitor, and it can only handle 144hz over the dual link DVI. (From what I understand, the HDMI ports on the monitor are an old standard and cannot handle 144hz, only 60hz.) 

So yea, that was my next course of action. Does any body use a powered HDMI extender? I had considered one of those, but while cables are cheap, the powered extenders are not. I'd rather not spend 50 bucks several times over trying to find one that works.


----------



## Mindweaver (Jul 30, 2017)

Papahyooie said:


> Does any body use a powered HDMI extender?


 I haven't used one. Yea, 50 bucks, I'd use that as my last option.


----------



## xkm1948 (Jul 31, 2017)

Will be getting the DAS today. So excited. Also just moved to new house, where I am dedicating one entire bedroom for VR. This is gonna be fun!


----------



## Mindweaver (Aug 1, 2017)

Gunheart came out yesterday! I'm waiting to buy it, but I'll probably pick it up in a couple weeks.


----------



## xkm1948 (Aug 9, 2017)

Holy cat this just dropped on Steam today Gal*Gun VR!



Spoiler


----------



## Papahyooie (Aug 9, 2017)

Just as an update on my issues with extension cables, I tried a DVI-HDMI adapter, with an HDMI Extension plugged into that, with the Oculus plugged into the extension. Worked a charm. Now I just need to test out a Displayport to HDMI adapter, because I'd really like to have my DVI port back (it's the only port my monitor can do 144hz on. I guess if it comes down to it, I can always swap around cables when I'm ready to play Oculus, and that won't be so bad as I'll have to string the cables up to the ceiling anyway.


----------



## therealmeep (Aug 9, 2017)

Got my rift+touch bundle about a week ago along with some extenders and a third sensor. My cable management (AKA put everything on the ceiling in the same mess) came in probably 3 days ago, and with everything on ghetto rigged tripods and stands, tracking is perfect. Gotta say so far I love my rift and everything is butter smooth.


----------



## xkm1948 (Aug 10, 2017)

Moar VR adopters the better! Check out Rec Room if you are into social VR


----------



## Liviu Cojocaru (Aug 22, 2017)

I just bought an Oculus Rift from Amazon, I've tried one at work today and I am really curious if I can get used to it. I will test it tomorrow when it arrives and see if I can handle the motion sickness, if I can't I will just send it back


----------



## Slizzo (Aug 22, 2017)

HTC Vive just got a permanent price drop to $600. Likely Oculus putting the squeeze on them and making the pricing come down.

Great news for everyone!

https://www.vive.com/us/


----------



## Liviu Cojocaru (Aug 24, 2017)

Hi, I got my Oculus Rift pack yesterday and I am really enjoying it but I am not sure how long this will last. I want to ask people who are using VR for a while now, is it worth it, do you still find it enjoyably after a while or you get bored with it ? I am asking this as I don't know if it's best to keep it or give it back and wait for the technology to mature (for a couple more years)

thank you for your time

Please advise


----------



## Mindweaver (Aug 24, 2017)

Liviu Cojocaru said:


> Hi, I got my Oculus Rift pack yesterday and I am really enjoying it but I am not sure how long this will last. I want to ask people who are using VR for a while now, is it worth it, do you still find it enjoyably after a while or you get bored with it ? I am asking this as I don't know if it's best to keep it or give it back and wait for the technology to mature (for a couple more years)
> 
> thank you for your time
> 
> Please advise



At the price you picked it up, I would keep it. The price will go up to $499 soon. If anything sell it then, but I say keep it. I still enjoy my Vive, and have had it for over a year now. I've been using VR since the DK1, and I still find it amazing. Plus, a lot of great content will be out by the end of the year. I played Aircar for the first time last night and it was really good and free on the Oculus store. I don't get to play mine as often as I would like, but it I had the time I could see myself using it everyday. I've been using my Gear VR more lately with the new controller. It has some really good content as well. 

Also, do you want me to add you to the Clubhouse?


----------



## Liviu Cojocaru (Aug 24, 2017)

Mindweaver said:


> At the price you picked it up, I would keep it. The price will go up to $499 soon. If anything sell it then, but I say keep it. I still enjoy my Vive, and have had it for over a year now. I've been using VR since the DK1, and I still find it amazing. Plus, a lot of great content will be out by the end of the year. I played Aircar for the first time last night and it was really good and free on the Oculus store. I don't get to play mine as often as I would like, but it I had the time I could see myself using it everyday. I've been using my Gear VR more lately with the new controller. It has some really good content as well.
> 
> Also, do you want me to add you to the Clubhouse?



Ok then, I will keep it  and yes please add me into the club


----------



## Mindweaver (Aug 24, 2017)

Liviu Cojocaru said:


> Ok then, I will keep it  and yes please add me into the club


I just added you. Oh and if you haven't tried it play the *Budget Cuts demo*. It's says it only for the Vive, but it will work with the Rift, and Touch. It's free and only a demo at the moment, but should be out this year.


----------



## infrared (Aug 24, 2017)

Can you add me too plz Mindweaver 

I need to read through the thread a bit tonight and see what everyone's playing. So far there's only a handful of games i use, I'm pretty much limited to sitting games (WC user) otherwise I end up running over the cable loads, and trying to wheel about while holding controllers is a PITA.

Project cars - essential imo.
Google earth 
theBlu (3 short -but beautiful- demos to show new people)
Surgeon simulator - pretty crappy imo, but a good laugh with mates
Zombie training simulator
The lab
Serious sam VR - really good if you like shooters
Eagle flight - a bit childish but it's pretty cool being able to fly, very intuitive.
John Wick chronicles - okay, i can't really move around easily enough to play it though.

Games I tried and thought were crap
Detached - probably not fair, it's a cool game, but left me feeling nauseous pretty quick.
Boxing saga - bought for a friend to try, turned out to be crap. He also punched a window lol, turns out vive controllers are tough!

I also have Elite Dangerous, but I haven't got into that yet. I need to give it a real try.

I've got Fallout 4 VR purchased already, and will also get Doom when it's out.


----------



## Mindweaver (Aug 24, 2017)

infrared said:


> Can you add me too plz Mindweaver
> 
> I need to read through the thread a bit tonight and see what everyone's playing. So far there's only a handful of games i use, I'm pretty much limited to sitting games (WC user) otherwise I end up running over the cable loads, and trying to wheel about while holding controllers is a PITA.
> 
> ...



I just added you. Have you installed *Revive*? It's a must have for any Vive owner. It allows you to play most Oculus games. The Oculus Store has a lot of 180 degree games which should be good for seated play. Aircar is a seated demo and it's really good. It works with the Vive controllers, but I used my Xbox One controller. Lucky's tail is a good seated game as well and free on the Oculus store. Early versions of Revive you had to do the maintenance of downloading and installing new versions, but now it will update for you which is nice.


----------



## infrared (Aug 24, 2017)

That sounds amazing! I'll check that out tonight and let you know how I get on


----------



## xkm1948 (Aug 24, 2017)

Seriously we need to get on RecRoom together some time to meet and greet. That would be fun. TPU memebrs' VR get together!


Also keep your eyes open for The Talos Principle VR. Croteam makes some of the best VR experience.


----------



## Mindweaver (Aug 24, 2017)

infrared said:


> That sounds amazing! I'll check that out tonight and let you know how I get on


Oh and I can't say enough good things about Batman Arkham VR. It's really good. The only downside is the main story is only around an hour, but wow! You can pick it up from *Bundlestars* for 19.99 plus 10% off using the "SUMMER10" code. You can probably find it even cheaper from some other key resellers as well.


----------



## Slizzo (Aug 24, 2017)

Yeah, I played a bit of Arkham VR for that $10 price that was floating around a week ago. It's cool being Batman himself.

Assetto Corsa I just picked up for cheap as well. Pretty neat.

Rec Room, yes add me. Steam account name = el_diablo000 (will show steam name as OooFookaYOO I believe. )


----------



## dorsetknob (Nov 30, 2018)

"Blue Screen of Death "
Takes on new meaning 
*Microsoft Selling 100,000 HoloLens to U.S Army for £374 Million *
Story here >> https://www.msn.com/en-gb/money/tec...million/ar-BBQgFeN?li=AA54rU&ocid=mailsignout

excerpsts  from story

Mixed reality is coming to the battlefield. Microsoft has signed a $479 million contract with the U.S Army for as many as 100,000 of its HoloLens headsets. According to a government description given to Bloomberg, which first reported the story, the mixed reality glasses will be used to "increase lethality by enhancing the ability to detect, decide and engage before the enemy.”


----------



## Papahyooie (Nov 30, 2018)

dorsetknob said:


> "increase lethality by enhancing the ability to detect, decide and engage before the enemy.”



How much you want to bet they're going to make Halo-like visors out of them, with an integrated x27 (full color night vision and FLIR overlay)  










And then nobody will ever get issued them...


----------



## Capitan Harlock (Dec 2, 2018)

dorsetknob said:


> "Blue Screen of Death "
> Takes on new meaning
> *Microsoft Selling 100,000 HoloLens to U.S Army for £374 Million *
> Story here >> https://www.msn.com/en-gb/money/technology/microsoft-selling-100000-hololens-to-us-army-for-£374-million/ar-BBQgFeN?li=AA54rU&ocid=mailsignout
> ...



From another source i heard about not being used on the battlefield but only for training application in virtual reality.
Someone is lying and i know who for sure as always.


----------



## Papahyooie (Dec 3, 2018)

You might not think so, but this being used only for training applications is much more likely. 

Now, if the military bought rights to build a similar product, or perhaps contracted Microsoft to make them a custom "hardened" version, then I'd say they'll probably be used on the battlefield. But in my experience, the US military loves to spend money on training equipment that will never get used, especially the Army. And Hololens simply aren't rugged enough to be used in a kinetic environment. 

(I know, my comment above directly contradicts what I've said in this comment, the above one was a joke lol)


----------



## newconroer (Dec 27, 2018)

What's new in the VR world? Any signs of native integrated wireless support with 4k resolution?
I am getting so little use out of my Rift these days. I have over six hundred VR applications - mostly games and I really only played about eight regularly. That was less to do with them being particularly good, and more to do with them actually working.

So many of the ones I tried had various issues, usually launching(crashes, hangs, display errors, no image in headset though on monitor, Steam VR felt like it was being left out and launched itself only to crash the application etc).
I got tired of taking off the headset or trying to look through that small nose gap to see what was on my monitor (IF it was showing at all).

And despite getting over any VR sickness I might have once had, I still get eye strain and headaches after a while because my brain is so focused on trying to cope with the low resolution. I really think higher resolution will make the stress reduce considerably.


----------



## xkm1948 (Dec 27, 2018)

newconroer said:


> What's new in the VR world? Any signs of native integrated wireless support with 4k resolution?
> I am getting so little use out of my Rift these days. I have over six hundred VR applications - mostly games and I really only played about eight regularly. That was less to do with them being particularly good, and more to do with them actually working.
> 
> So many of the ones I tried had various issues, usually launching - particularly ones that used Steam VR or Steam VR felt like it was being left out and launched itself only to crash the application.
> ...



Pimax 8k will suit you well. But you probably gonna need a custom looped RTX Titan to keep up.


----------



## newconroer (Dec 27, 2018)

Isn't that the eastern knock off product?
I suppose you could drop the resolution some.


----------



## xkm1948 (Dec 27, 2018)

newconroer said:


> Isn't that the eastern knock off product?
> I suppose you could drop the resolution some.



From feedback from r/Vive, Pimax is superior in resolution and has surprisingly good tracking using existing lighthouse systems. Dropping resolution defeat the whole purpose of going super high resolution.


My problem is more about VR locomotion as it breaks immersion really fast.


----------



## silentbogo (Jul 26, 2019)

Spoiler: pic












Gotta resurrect this thread ))))

A few  days ago my retarded less experienced colleague got me a pain-in-the-ass side hustle with OSVR HDK2.
Headset needs some reworking, but overall is in very good condition. The only thing I really need to figure out is how to make it work with SteamVR properly.
Basically I've set it up with the latest OSVR HDK and Steam driver (latest version off Github), updated the firmware to 2.0 and it seems to be working fine.
As soon as I start any VR  content from Steam, I get a nasty glitch with positional tracker: it starts to twitch a bit and occasionally loses position and resets. OSVR standard demo runs fine with smooth and perfect tracking. The electronics in this thing is a total mess comparing to my old Rift DK1, but AFAIK it's definitely a software issue.

Question of the day: does anyone here have an OSVR HDK2 and if you've encountered a similar problem - please give me a hint on how to fix it.

Question #2: WTF is going on with lenses? I'm pretty much 20/20 and the only way I can see the image more or less clearly is when lenses are adjusted all the way out (to the point where they bump into my eyeballs)   Any way to adjust it internally? Anyone has similar problems?


----------



## Mindweaver (Jul 26, 2019)

silentbogo said:


> Spoiler: pic
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Clubhouses never die! lol but they do get forgotten... This question may get more traction over in the VR/AR Section. I haven't had any experience with the HDK2, but I did want one because of the modular design. I don't know how big the IPD adjustment is for the HDK2, but that's what it sounds like you are having issues with. If you have it maxed out then your IPD may not fall into its range. Google how to measure your IPD. You can download an App for apple and android.


----------



## silentbogo (Jul 26, 2019)

Mindweaver said:


> I don't know how big the IPD adjustment is for the HDK2, but that's what it sounds like you are having issues with. If you have it maxed out then your IPD may not fall into its range


Took a better look this morning and it looks like someone messed a bit with lenses. There are some scuffs on the edge. With DK1 and DK2 I only used regular lenses, and even though my eyes took a minute to adjust, it was fine otherwise. What really sucks is that in order to take a closer look at the lens assembly I have to tear down the whole thing...
Still can't figure out the issue with the sensor, but this morning I've got a hint: OSVR server gave me a warning that steamVR has the outdated version of the driver (the one I got from Github). 
The one bundled with SDK did not register because my Steam installation wasn't clean (just moved the whole thing after upgrading my PC).
I've already prepared everything software-wise, so I'll give it another try later on today.


----------



## JovHinner123 (Jul 30, 2019)

silentbogo said:


> Spoiler: pic
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's nasty problem @silentbogo. You say you've updated all drivers to the latest, I say better check again. This VR playing can get you big problems sometimes. Headsets must be in great condition (I hope yours are working). Read here that a masterpiece of headsets should ensure the communication that you have between you and your teammate is clear and fluent with no bothersome background noise. And I personally don't have OSVR HDK2. One of my game mates experienced similar problems. He had it solved by ensuring all updates are up to date.


----------



## silentbogo (Jul 30, 2019)

JovHinner123 said:


> And I personally don't have OSVR HDK2. One of my game mates experienced similar problems. He had it solved by ensuring all updates are up to date.


Thx. At least now I know for sure it's a software issue. Tried SDK driver again, by forcing manual driver registration, but Steam won't detect it as before. Gotta try it in my office with clean Steam install and latest drivers.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jul 30, 2019)

i join finally ... 

hardware : Medion Erazer X1000 MR HMD and Medion Erazer X1001 controller


----------



## Mindweaver (Jul 31, 2019)

GreiverBlade said:


> i join finally ...
> 
> hardware : Medion Erazer X1000 MR HMD and Medion Erazer X1001 controller
> View attachment 128087


Awesome buddy! I'll update the club and add you! Don't forget to check out our *VR/AR section**.*


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jul 31, 2019)

Mindweaver said:


> Awesome buddy! I'll update the club and add you! Don't forget to check out our *VR/AR section**.*


thanks ... well after 2 days tinkering with it .... Windows MR offering via various partner has nothing to be shy of Oculus or HTC ... specially given the pricing (well mine is a giveaway but at 349chf i was considering it for some time )

ofc it's a bit less than the actual MR gen (HP Reverb in mind which is the latest one ) but still in the average of the actual offer.

currently hindered by my tight packed livingroom ...


i read a good news somewhere back in May https://www.vrfocus.com/2019/05/viveport-to-support-windows-mixed-reality-headsets-in-june/
although i didn't followed that news ... not sure where it did go 


aye...





						VIVEPORT | WMR User Guide
					






					www.campaign.viveport.com


----------



## Kissamies (Jan 8, 2020)

Either people haven't bought VR headsets or they don't see this thread 

Friend upgraded from Oculus CV1 to S so I bought that CV from him. Just because Beat Saber.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jan 8, 2020)

Chloe Price said:


> Either people haven't bought VR headsets or they don't see this thread
> 
> Friend upgraded from Oculus CV1 to S so I bought that CV from him. Just because Beat Saber.


well VR is not really a thing in the end ... aside beat saber you rarely see something worth mentioning ... everything else is a letdown, either zero interest or just fun for a moment 

i still use my "cheap" WinMR headset occasionally 

also beatsaber ... 
full body tracking and fancy gimmicks can be pretty hilarious ... 








and some can be quite crazy (not the generic song you use to see in BS "megascore" video )








funny seeing a HMS Jervis avatar 

(yeah, both are probably guys, at last ejiejidayoの気まぐれチャンネル  is one but who care  )


----------



## P4-630 (Jan 18, 2020)

What do you guys think of the standalone Oculus Go or the newer Quest?

I can get a Go 64GB for 269 EUR or a Quest 128GB for 549 EUR or is a Rift S better for 449 EUR.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jan 20, 2020)

P4-630 said:


> What do you guys think of the standalone Oculus Go or the newer Quest?
> 
> I can get a Go 64GB for 269 EUR or a Quest 128GB for 549 EUR or is a Rift S better for 449 EUR.


i widely prefer a "real" VR setup that need a "real" computer, than a "smartphone that can only do VR" 

basically a Rift S is better and your specs are good with it (WinMR HMD have a slightly higher resolution and work wonder with my configuration )
Rift S: 2560×1440 with refresh rate 80 Hz
WinMR HMD: vary but most like the one i have have 2880x1440 and 2880x1600 for the Samsung Odyssey+, although mine was cheaper than the Rift S and the Odyssey + is literally 499$ for me (although spec wise i'd take that one over a Rift S any days) , but Samsung is known to be too greedy, but has Amoled screens (truer black is an advantage in a HMD ) 110deg viewing angle 90Hz and AKG headphones (or rather Samsung ... since now AKG is just "in name" )

basically a Win MR HMD is superior in spec to the Rift S but slightly inferior in software compatibility ... (as for remote controler, i'd say "same" after testing both )
in STEAM the STEAM VR for WinMR works ... nonetheless i didn't try compatible games with it (aside one from the win store but i need more space for playing it  )

funny how Oculus got along the WinMR HMD beaconless idea (the Rift S use the same dual camera setup )

well ... technically with VR status ... a "Smartphone that can only do VR" would be good ... although that aspect make it overpriced, and can't really tinker with it (well i am fine being tethered with my  HMD, not a fan of full room movement scaling )


----------



## Papahyooie (Jan 20, 2020)

P4-630 said:


> What do you guys think of the standalone Oculus Go or the newer Quest?
> 
> I can get a Go 64GB for 269 EUR or a Quest 128GB for 549 EUR or is a Rift S better for 449 EUR.



I would definitely not recommend the Go. I haven't used one, but I had a Samsung gear, basically the same thing where it matters, and that's the fact that it has no movement tracking. (I.e, the "head" is fixed in space. You can roll and turn, but not move side to side and front to back.) I'm not sure how much experience you have with VR in general, but this is HUGE in terms of gameplay and immersion. This single factor makes VR "worth it" when you have it, and not worth it when you don't. The only thing that you'll find the Oculus Go useful for is watching movies (which is the only thing I ever used the Gear VR for more than once...)

On the other hand, IF the gear VR had movement tracking, I would have considered it a nice portable alternative to my Rift. So the Quest, while I haven't used one, I imagine is very nice. Since it has movement tracking, it's a "full" VR experience, even if the graphics might not be as good. I own the Rift, and have considered getting a Quest for a portable option (as lugging around the PC and setting it up makes me not do that nearly as often as I otherwise might.)


----------



## P4-630 (Jan 20, 2020)

Papahyooie said:


> I'm not sure how much experience you have with VR in general


I have the Gear VR.



Papahyooie said:


> So the Quest, while I haven't used one, I imagine is very nice.


The Quest is 100 EUR more expensive than the Rift S though.

However you can use the Quest without cables.


----------



## Papahyooie (Jan 20, 2020)

P4-630 said:


> I have the Gear VR.
> 
> 
> The Quest is 100 EUR more expensive than the Rift S though.
> ...



The Oculus Go is a glorified Gear VR. So you know what I'm talking about where you can't "move your head" with the Gear VR. The Oculus Go is the same way. The quest, however, you can move your head around in space like you can on a Rift/Rift S. So since you've got a Gear VR, there is really no point in buying the Oculus Go at all. 

Of course, if you want to go with a Rift S, that's better in every way except for the cable. It depends on how bad you want to be cable-less. If having no wires is extremely important to you, go with the Quest. If better graphics (and lower cost) is more important, go with the Rift S. But don't go with the Oculus Go at all. It can't really do anything your Gear VR can't.


----------



## R00kie (Jan 20, 2020)

I should probably join in, I have a Rift S, been loving it since i bought it, and it just keeps getting better and better thanks to software updates.


----------



## Skywalker12345 (Jun 24, 2020)

Can i join?  Just got a Valve index.


----------



## xkm1948 (Jun 24, 2020)

Skywalker12345 said:


> Can i join?  Just got a Valve index.




hell yeah, welcome!!!


----------



## Mindweaver (Jun 24, 2020)

Skywalker12345 said:


> Can i join?  Just got a Valve index.


I just added you!

@Everyone
I just updated the OP. Small additions and strikeouts. If anyone wants me to add or remove anything let me know. Thanks!


----------



## Blaylock (Jan 14, 2021)

I picked up my first VR for X-Mas. Grabbed the Oculus Rift S on sale at Amazon since they were closing out. So far I love it.


----------



## Kissamies (Jan 14, 2021)

Mindweaver said:


> I just added you!
> 
> @Everyone
> I just updated the OP. Small additions and strikeouts. If anyone wants me to add or remove anything let me know. Thanks!


Add me also, I've had Rift CV1 for over an year


----------



## javaking (Jul 16, 2021)

I want to join


----------



## Mindweaver (Jul 16, 2021)

javaking said:


> I want to join


You're in! Welcome to the club!


----------



## INSTG8R (Sep 17, 2021)

Today my silicone Quest 2 cover showed up. It fits the standard interface well and feels alright. I’ll test it a bit later.


----------



## maxx2575 (Jun 1, 2022)

htc vive go BRRRRRRRR


----------



## Mindweaver (Jun 1, 2022)

INSTG8R said:


> Today my silicone Quest 2 cover showed up. It fits the standard interface well and feels alright. I’ll test it a bit later.
> View attachment 217240View attachment 217241


I was using that but ended up getting the new VR Cover facial interface. It's way better and feels more comfortable. It's more expensive than most but I've tried a some of the others and the VR Cover was just better. It has the vents to help with fogging as well.



maxx2575 said:


> htc vive go BRRRRRRRR


Nice! The Vive is still a good HMD.


----------



## INSTG8R (Jun 2, 2022)

Mindweaver said:


> was using that but ended up getting the new VR Cover facial interface. It's way better and feels more comfortable. It's more expensive than most but I've tried a some of the others and the VR Cover was just better. It has the vents to help with fogging as well


Got that kit free from Oculus. Gone back to “stock+silicone+my Terry covers
my covers but yeah, silicone over that. Actually I have the silicone for yours too but you could ONLY use the silicone wouldn’t cover the actual pads


----------



## maxx2575 (Jun 2, 2022)

Mindweaver said:


> Nice! The Vive is still a good HMD.


it really is not, Im using one because it's a hand-me-down but i'd rather be using anything else.


----------



## Mindweaver (Jun 2, 2022)

INSTG8R said:


> Got that kit free from Oculus. Gone back to “stock+silicone+my Terry covers
> my covers but yeah, silicone over that. Actually I have the silicone for yours too but you could ONLY use the silicone wouldn’t cover the actual pads
> View attachment 249657


Yeah, I got the free one too. It's not bad but I prefer my VR Cover.



maxx2575 said:


> it really is not, Im using one because it's a hand-me-down but i'd rather be using anything else.


I said "good".. lol I didn't say it was great or the best. It's better than not having VR at all. Plus, you can build off of that with other HMD's that use lighthouse tracking like the Index, Pimax HMD's, etc.


----------



## maxx2575 (Jun 2, 2022)

Mindweaver said:


> I said "good".. lol I didn't say it was great or the best. It's better than not having VR at all. Plus, you can build off of that with other HMD's that use lighthouse tracking like the Index, Pimax HMD's, etc.


I guess, but it is a downer when you can count how many pixels your friend is made up of.


----------



## Octavean (Jun 7, 2022)

Mindweaver said:


> I said "good".. lol I didn't say it was great or the best. It's better than not having VR at all. Plus, you can build off of that with other HMD's that use lighthouse tracking like the Index, Pimax HMD's, etc.


Too right!

SteamVR tracking is really quite good.  Having the underlying tech even with the original Vive VR HMD is a boon and a great position for upgrading HMD’s in the future.  While the original Oculus sensor tracking wasn’t quite as robust it was still fairly good once setup properly.  Too bad Oculus abandoned it completely for inside out tracking that overall doesn't perform quite as well.


----------

